# 13" & 14" Complete set w/acc's $325.00



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...*
*You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing:* _*wirewheels.envioustouch.net*_









*As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories*









*As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*


----------



## Drop'em

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769122
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Priced to shipped to TEXAS 77521. All chrome same knock-off as above, no tires


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 14 2009, 10:52 AM~14769142
> *Priced to shipped to TEXAS 77521. All chrome same knock-off as above, no tires
> *


I'll get you your shipping quote on Monday


----------



## BIG SPANX

PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S 100 SPOKES BLACK DISH.....BLACK SPOKES
NIPPLES CHROME.....HUB CHROME PM ME AND LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769122
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



these right here same knock off with black chip with 155 80 13s mounted balanced to 18702


----------



## mouse1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769131
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *


how much dilivered to 78852 in texas
(the gold ones)


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 09:50 AM~14769131
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *


How much for a set of 5 rims all black center or all center gold with the cadillac chipss....on both 13' or 14'''


----------



## 67juiced

Can you color match? If so how much for 14s powder coated like these only with a different color blue? (I can send you a sample of the blue) With 175/70/14 skinny white wall. Shipped to 29907








Thanks


----------



## lowdeville

Can you sell them by the pair?I need 2 14x7's to complete a set.


----------



## 70dave

do u have in stock 14 x 6 reverse all chrome with 175-70r 14 pick up how much? going down 2 that way in few weeks


----------



## CHOLA

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769131
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *




1M LUV1N DA BLU3 ON3.....HOW MUCH FOR THOZ 1N 14 OR 15?
AND CAN I G3T DA W1T3 WALL T1R3Z W1T 3M??


----------



## cali78

I was wondering how much for black dish and black spokes
Nipples,hub and knock of chrome if I pick them up I'm in oc and also
I saw ur price chart for coloring and was wondering what u meant by inner
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769122
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Do you sell tires also? How much for a complete set of 2 14x6s and 2 14x7s with a black dish wrapped around 175/70R14s? I pick up.


----------



## 67juiced

Tried PM but the box is full. Anyone else got a response from these folks?


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 16 2009, 05:14 PM~14785772
> *Tried PM but the box is full. Anyone else got a response from these folks?
> *


Give 'em a call (562) 244-0554.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 14 2009, 11:52 PM~14775672
> *PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S 100 SPOKES BLACK DISH.....BLACK SPOKES
> NIPPLES CHROME.....HUB CHROME  PM ME AND LET ME KNOW HOMIE
> *


13X7's chrome with Black Spoke and Outer $620/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ROBERT-YOYO_@Aug 15 2009, 12:53 PM~14778112
> *How much for a set of 5 rims all black center or all center gold with the cadillac chipss....on both  13' or 14'''
> *


5-13's or 14's Gold Center $610/set
(Gold Nipples, Spokes, Hub, and Knock-off)

5-13's or 14's Black Center $810/set
(Black Nipples, Spokes, Hub, and Knock-off)

P.S. No Caddy Chips right now :nosad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 15 2009, 02:58 PM~14778685
> *Can you sell them by the pair?I need 2 14x7's to complete a set.
> *


No Problem... $162.00


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 70dave_@Aug 15 2009, 05:46 PM~14779687
> *do u have in stock 14 x 6 reverse all chrome with 175-70r 14 pick up how much? going down 2 that way in few weeks
> *


4-14X6's All Chrome $360 (Takes a day or two to get so just give me a heads up)
4-Hankook 175/70R14's $220

P.S. If you want mounted and balanced just add $50 for the set.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 16 2009, 12:15 PM~14784295
> *I was wondering how much for black dish and black spokes
> Nipples,hub and knock of chrome if I pick them up I'm in oc and also
> I saw ur price chart for coloring and was wondering what u meant by inner
> Thanks
> Joe
> *


13's or 14's with black spokes and outer $620/set

I think it says "outer" but that is the rim itself... or dish as some people call it...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 16 2009, 01:41 PM~14784670
> *Do you sell tires also? How much for a complete set of 2 14x6s and 2 14x7s with a black dish wrapped around 175/70R14s? I pick up.
> *


2-14X7's and 2-14X6's All Chrome with Black Outer $545
4-Hankook 175/70R14's $220

P.S. If you want mounted and balanced just add $50 for the set. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 16 2009, 05:14 PM~14785772
> *Tried PM but the box is full. Anyone else got a response from these folks?
> *


I'm usually not on here on weekends and PM's get full real quick with these prices :biggrin: 
You can always give me a call at (562)244-0554 or reply back to this toppic and I get an email to my cell immediately  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Aug 16 2009, 05:23 PM~14785836
> *Give 'em a call (562) 244-0554.
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 14 2009, 10:52 AM~14769142
> *Priced to shipped to TEXAS 77521. All chrome same knock-off as above, no tires
> *


13X7's all chrome shipped to 77521 $395


----------



## baggedout81

Have any oldsmobile chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Aug 15 2009, 12:53 PM~14778106
> *how much dilivered to 78852 in texas
> (the gold ones)
> *


The ones in the picture are gold spokes and knock-off's only... $630 shipped to 78852 (U.S. 24K Gold)
We also got Center Gold's for $585 shipped to 78852 (China Gold)


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CHOLA_@Aug 15 2009, 08:14 PM~14780615
> *1M LUV1N DA BLU3 ON3.....HOW MUCH FOR THOZ 1N 14 OR 15?
> AND CAN I G3T DA W1T3 WALL T1R3Z W1T 3M??
> *


$655 with tires


----------



## Envious Touch

:biggrin:


----------



## cali78

i meant 13 inch how much more with tires


----------



## sand1

all gold 13s shipped to 85040


----------



## Envious Touch

*Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!*

China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit *real* 2.5" Zenith Coins :0 :0 :0 
_*Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price*_  





































Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited :thumbsup:
_**These are add-on's or upgrades available with wheel purchases!*_


----------



## cali78

im a little unsure on what will look better looking at just black spokes also 
how much just for the spoke black in 13 inch dont mean to bugg :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 17 2009, 04:38 PM~14795939
> *i meant 13 inch how much more with tires
> *


13X7's with black spokes and outer $620/set
155/80R13's $100/set


----------



## sand1

all gold 13s??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 17 2009, 04:40 PM~14795972
> *all gold 13s shipped to 85040
> *


I will get you a shipping quote tomorrow


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 17 2009, 04:42 PM~14795989
> *im a little unsure on what will look better looking at just black spokes also
> how much just for the spoke black in 13 inch dont mean to bugg  :biggrin:
> *


13X7's all chrome with black spokes $435/set


----------



## sand1

how much for the set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14796031
> *all gold 13s??
> *


All gold $1075/set (24K U.S. Gold)


----------



## cali78

thanks ill get back at u


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 17 2009, 03:56 PM~14795507
> *Have any oldsmobile chips?
> *


I'm not making any more cast coins at the minute... I may make them again in the future but not right now :nosad:


----------



## 99linkers

all red 13x7's


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Bumper Kit Special! $50*_
*I have one used 13X7 perfect for a bumper kit... complete with knock-off and adapter...* :0 









*This rim is not cut!!! It's used but in beautiful condition.
I put it on here for anyone that wants a cheap wheel for spare or bumper kit  *


----------



## NvSmonte

Hey nicky i need a price on some 13x7's all chrome with red outer lip red hub, and two prong knockoff with recessed chevy emblem shipped to branson mo


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Aug 17 2009, 10:19 PM~14800478
> *Hey nicky i need a price on some 13x7's all chrome with red outer lip red hub, and two prong knockoff with recessed chevy emblem  shipped to branson mo
> *


Need zip code


----------



## desirableones61

You gona be at the SuperShow?If so I need a set of 13 all chromes if you wana bring them up(not in a rush but will need them)?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Aug 17 2009, 11:38 PM~14801283
> *You gona be at the SuperShow?If so I need a set of 13 all chromes if you wana bring them up(not in a rush but will need them)?
> *


Na I'm not heading out there :nosad:


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2009, 10:55 PM~14801414
> *Na I'm not heading out there  :nosad:
> *


How much to ship to 89031 then(all chrome 13s wheels only)?


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Aug 15 2009, 04:04 PM~14778155-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can you color match? If so how much for 14s powder coated like these only with a different color blue? (I can send you a sample of the blue) With 175/70/14 skinny white wall. Shipped to 29907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Price on this
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2009, 06:49 PM~14795423
> *I'm usually not on here on weekends and PM's get full real quick with these prices  :biggrin:
> You can always give me a call at (562)244-0554 or reply back to this toppic and I get an email to my cell immediately
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-0554
> *


Shipped to 29907.........Or maybe just color matched nipples and everything else chrome 14x7.....Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 17 2009, 05:40 PM~14796582
> *all red 13x7's
> *


PM sent homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 18 2009, 10:51 AM~14804499
> *Price on this
> Shipped to 29907.........Or maybe just color matched nipples and everything else chrome 14x7.....Thanks
> *


14X7's all chrome with powder nipples and hub shipped to 29907 $585/set
14X7's all chrome with powder nipples shipped to 29907 $525/set

That price is on wheels shipped I don't have price on shipped with tires... FYI 175/70R14's would be $220/set plus $50/set mount and balanced plus difference in shipping... shouldn't be much difference :dunno:


----------



## gibby64

Total price for 2 13x5.5 and 2 13x7 all chrome with zenith 2 bar knock off and black zenith chips with 155/80/r13 tires mounted, shipped to 75701. Thanks!


----------



## 84Homies

Need total price shipped for 13 X 7 gold nipple, white spoke, no knock off or adapters shipped to 79602? Thanks


----------



## MR ALOHA64

how much for 13x7 all chrome rev. shipped to hawaii 96749. let me know very interested. thanks.


----------



## NvSmonte

Hey nicky i need a price on some 13x7's all chrome with red outer lip red hub, and two prong knockoff with recessed chevy emblem shipped to branson mo 65616
my bad forget the zip


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Aug 14 2009, 11:52 PM~14775672
> *PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S 100 SPOKES BLACK DISH.....BLACK SPOKES
> NIPPLES CHROME.....HUB CHROME  PM ME AND LET ME KNOW HOMIE
> *



YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Aug 19 2009, 03:29 PM~14819340
> *YEA WHAT HE SAID
> *


13X7's Black Outer and Spokes... $625/set


----------



## El Volo

Hey what's up Envious staff!?

Could you give me the price on these items (separately):

1. -One 13x5.5" 100-spoke rim (all chrome)
2. -One 155/80/13 whitewall tire

Thanks!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 19 2009, 04:10 PM~14819790
> *Hey what's up Envious staff!?
> 
> Could you give me the price on these items (separately):
> 
> 1.    -One 13x5.5" 100-spoke rim (all chrome) $91.25
> 2.    -One 155/80/13 whitewall tire $25
> 
> Thanks!
> *


No staff just me :biggrin: Nicky


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 19 2009, 03:50 PM~14820179
> *No staff just me  :biggrin:  Nicky
> *


Ah, a staff of one! 

Thanks Nicky for the price. And that's the price picked up at your shop, "out the door" price, right?


----------



## gibby64

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Aug 18 2009, 05:51 PM~14809090
> *Total price for 2 13x5.5 and 2 13x7 all chrome with zenith 2 bar knock off and black zenith chips with 155/80/r13 tires mounted, shipped to 75701. Thanks!
> *


???? :biggrin:


----------



## Lakkai429

how much for chrome 13x7 with tires and all shipped to 80537


----------



## LATINLIFE-64-

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF FOUR 13'S ALL CHROME AND COLORED SPOKES WITH SKINNY WHITE WALLS PICKED UP AT YOUR SHOP? PM ME BACK PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

2 14x6 all chrome no spinners or adaptors just the 2 rims shipped 48609 (Business not residential)


----------



## MR ALOHA64

13x7 all chrome shipped to 96749??? HAWAII!


----------



## NvSmonte

:wave: HEY NICKY STILL NEED A PRICE ON SOME 13x7'S WITH RED HUB AND RED OUTER LIP WITH TWO PRONG KNOCKOFF WITH RECESSED CHEVY CHIP SHIPPED TO BRANSON, MO 65616 :wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LATINLIFE-64-_@Aug 19 2009, 07:03 PM~14821604
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF FOUR 13'S  ALL CHROME AND COLORED SPOKES WITH SKINNY WHITE WALLS PICKED UP AT YOUR SHOP? PM ME BACK PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


$525... add $50 if you want mounted and balanced


----------



## Lakkai429

how much for chrome 13x7 with tires and all shipped to 80537


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Aug 18 2009, 12:01 AM~14801453
> *How much to ship to 89031 then(all chrome 13s wheels only)?
> *


$375 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 18 2009, 06:27 PM~14809528
> *Need total price shipped for 13 X 7 gold nipple, white spoke, no knock off or adapters shipped to 79602? Thanks
> *


$579 shipped! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR ALOHA64_@Aug 18 2009, 07:16 PM~14810206
> *how much for 13x7 all chrome rev. shipped to hawaii 96749. let me know very interested. thanks.
> *


13X7's all chrome shipped to 96749 $625


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NvSmonte_@Aug 18 2009, 10:12 PM~14812542
> *Hey nicky i need a price on some 13x7's all chrome with red outer lip red hub, and two prong knockoff with recessed chevy emblem  shipped to branson mo 65616
> my bad forget the zip
> *


$655 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Aug 18 2009, 05:51 PM~14809090
> *Total price for 2 13x5.5 and 2 13x7 all chrome with zenith 2 bar knock off and black zenith chips with 155/80/r13 tires mounted, shipped to 75701. Thanks!
> *


2-13X7's and 2-13X5.5 All Chrome shipped to 75701 $414/set
Add $125 for Zenith Style Knock-Off's and Zenith Black Gear Chips...

I'm not setup to ship with tires yet but you could probably get them out there


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lakkai429_@Aug 19 2009, 06:58 PM~14821541
> *how much for chrome 13x7 with tires and all shipped to 80537
> *


13X7's All Chrome Shipped to 80537 $407/set

I'm not setup to ship with tires yet...


----------



## 69droptop

14x6 all chrome no adptrs or ko's to 27344


----------



## LENETOWNTX

LOOKIN' FOR A SET OF 13X7 WITH TIRES LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 79603...SEND ME A ONE WITH JUST THE RIMS SHIPPED TOO. THANKS


----------



## freddylokz

how much for 13x7's with tires (skinny whitewall) shipped to 92243

need them to look just like this












need a white chip too :biggrin: 
it dont gotta be that exact chip, but if you can can you post pics of all your white chips.....thanks


----------



## badcayne

price on 2 14x7 rev. all chromes.just wheels no adapters or k.o.s shipped to 95334


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 19 2009, 07:45 PM~14821997
> *2 14x6 all chrome no spinners or adaptors just the 2 rims shipped 48609 (Business not residential)
> *


:uh: yo


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 21 2009, 01:57 PM~14841067
> *:uh: yo need these asap so i can get them painted before a show hits in town.. thanks
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 19 2009, 07:45 PM~14821997
> *2 14x6 all chrome no spinners or adaptors just the 2 rims shipped 48609 (Business not residential)
> *


$240 shipped


----------



## cali78

Hi I was wondering if I place and order are the wheels ready
To pick up or do u need to assemble them
Ready to buy 13 inch with black spokes u quoted me 435
And tires 100 a set how much with two sets of 155/80/13 and th wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 21 2009, 03:32 PM~14842001
> *Hi I was wondering if I place and order are the wheels ready
> To pick up or do u need to assemble them
> Ready to buy 13 inch with black spokes u quoted me 435
> And tires 100 a set how much with two sets of 155/80/13 and th wheels
> *


Powder coat orders take 1-week to make... let me know


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Aug 21 2009, 10:20 AM~14838631
> *how much for 13x7's with tires (skinny whitewall) shipped to 92243
> 
> need them to look just like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a white chip too  :biggrin:
> it dont gotta be that exact chip, but if you can can you post pics of all your white chips.....thanks
> *


I DONT LIKE BEING IGNORED :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cali78

Hey nicky I just talked to u on the wheels can u do 620 on that
Order ima place


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Aug 21 2009, 03:52 PM~14842161
> *I DONT LIKE BEING IGNORED  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Not ignoring you... If you noticed I answer all non-shipping first until I get quotes from my shipper @ 1-day... patients please... your first request was at 10:20am today it's only 4:00pm right now... it's been less than 5-hours... :uh: 
I just sent 18 quote requests to my shipper including yours... what more do you want me to do?


----------



## freddylokz

send me the rims for free and we'll call it even :biggrin: 




just messin man, take yo time.....

you did ignore me a few months ago though, when you told me you had another regal coming out soon....i even called you hahahah


it's all good though, that cream colored regal you built was fucken nice and one of the best street regals i've ever seen.....  
















































*Freshly polished fender and lower trim...*


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 21 2009, 02:29 PM~14841406
> *$240 shipped
> *


ANY TRADES.. I OWN A SIGN SHOP.. MAKE BANNERS DECALS ANY KIND OF PRINTS .... ( NOT YOU AVERAGE MOM AND POP SIGN SHOP).. I CAN ALSO MAKE CUSTOM CENTER CAPS ANYTHING YOU NEED CAR CLUB LOGOS WHATEVER..


----------



## nlsuelo13

how much a SET of 13x7 100 spokes shipped to 66062?

Just the wheels and knock-off w/tool no adapters to the same zip??


and just ONLY the wheels?

Thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz

ttt


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769122
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



So it's 325 for a complete set with kos and adapters? Would it be cheaper for just the wheels with no accesories and i pick up?


----------



## southGAcustoms

how much all chrome 13 reverse with tires and 2 bar straight spinners universal adapters shipped to 31620

and price if they have gold nips and hubs


----------



## freddylokz

I might be up there soon homie....let me know a price when u get a chance......thanks


----------



## 90coupedraggn

2-- 14x7
3-- 14x6
5------rims total

Gold spokes and spinner 2 wing
rootbeer brown hub 

or

gold barrel everything else chrome


----------



## 40bomb

Price on a set of all Chrome 14 x 7 Reversed, 175-70-14's mounted / balanced, will pick up.
also price on same but with color matched baby blue spokes? how long does it take to get them if I do the blue spokes?
thanks


----------



## cali78

hey nicky how much for a set of zenith style knock offs one of my friends 
is asking and also what other colors do u have for the knock off chips with the bow tie emblem thanks and im gonna need that other set of tires 120 for the right 
what brand are the tires forgot to ask 
thanks 
joe


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 21 2009, 10:11 AM~14838531
> *LOOKIN' FOR A SET OF 13X7 WITH TIRES LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 79603...SEND ME A ONE WITH JUST THE RIMS SHIPPED TOO. THANKS
> *


13X7's all chrome shipped to 79603 $395/set

I'm not setup to ship tires yet...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Aug 21 2009, 10:20 AM~14838631
> *how much for 13x7's with tires (skinny whitewall) shipped to 92243
> 
> need them to look just like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a white chip too  :biggrin:
> it dont gotta be that exact chip, but if you can can you post pics of all your white chips.....thanks
> *


13X7's with white spokes (every other front chrome) shipped to 92243 $475/set
Generic white chips with chrome $40/set

I'm not setup to ship with tires right now so quote is for wheels, knock-off's, and adapters only.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Aug 21 2009, 10:21 AM~14838638
> *price on 2 14x7 rev. all chromes.just wheels no adapters or k.o.s shipped to 95334
> *


$375 shipped to 95334


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 21 2009, 07:20 PM~14843316
> *ANY TRADES.. I OWN A SIGN SHOP.. MAKE BANNERS DECALS ANY KIND OF PRINTS .... ( NOT YOU AVERAGE MOM AND POP SIGN SHOP).. I CAN ALSO MAKE CUSTOM CENTER CAPS ANYTHING YOU NEED CAR CLUB LOGOS WHATEVER..
> *


Not right now...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Aug 22 2009, 12:32 PM~14848204
> *So it's 325 for a complete set with kos and adapters? Would it be cheaper for just the wheels with no accesories and i pick up?
> *


Yes and yes :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 24 2009, 11:29 AM~14864253
> *13X7's with white spokes (every other front chrome) shipped to 92243 $475/set
> Generic white chips with chrome $40/set
> 
> I'm not setup to ship with tires right now so quote is for wheels, knock-off's, and adapters only.
> *



still a great deal homie...i'm gonna hit you up soon....how far are you from santa fe springs ???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 40bomb_@Aug 24 2009, 06:49 AM~14861677
> *Price on a set of all Chrome 14 x 7 Reversed, 175-70-14's mounted / balanced, will pick up.
> also price on same but with color matched baby blue spokes? how long does it take to get them if I do the blue spokes?
> thanks
> *


14's with 175/70R15's mounted and balanced $595/set
Same but with color matched spokes $705/set

Powder coat orders take 1-week and require a deposit


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 24 2009, 09:41 AM~14863131
> *hey nicky how much for a set of zenith style knock offs one of my friends
> is asking and also what other colors do u have for the knock off chips with the bow tie emblem  thanks and im gonna need that other set of tires 120 for the right
> what brand are the tires forgot to ask
> thanks
> joe
> *


Whats up Joe, I dropped your spokes off with the powder coater today... I'll give you a call later for them knock-off's


----------



## cali78

Alrighty bro thanks


----------



## Windex

How much for 2 all chrome 13x5.5's? Rims only and i could pick up


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Aug 24 2009, 12:39 PM~14864957
> *How much for 2 all chrome 13x5.5's? Rims only and i could pick up
> *


$170


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 23 2009, 04:02 PM~14855373
> *how much all chrome 13 reverse with tires and 2 bar straight spinners universal adapters shipped to 31620
> 
> and price if they have gold nips and hubs
> 
> *




:wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 24 2009, 02:46 PM~14866238
> *:wave:
> *


I haven't forgot about you homie... I'm waiting on quotes back from the shipping company... later today or early tomorrow


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 24 2009, 11:34 AM~14864294
> *Yes and yes  :biggrin:
> *


so how much for some all chrome 14x7s no adapters or acc,i pick up?


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 24 2009, 04:48 PM~14866279
> *I haven't forgot about you homie... I'm waiting on quotes back from the shipping company... later today or early tomorrow
> *


----------



## 90coupedraggn

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Aug 23 2009, 11:11 PM~14859368
> *2-- 14x7
> 3-- 14x6
> 5------rims total
> 
> Gold spokes and spinner 2 wing
> rootbeer brown hub
> 
> or
> 
> gold barrel everything else chrome
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## CADDY92480

SO THE ONES WITH THE CADDY CHIPS ARE CENTER GOLD????? 470 SET WITH ADPTRS AND SPINERS AND TOOL AND HAMMER???? IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPED TO 85203......... :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Aug 24 2009, 11:41 AM~14864361-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Joe, I dropped your spokes off with the powder coater today... I'll give you a call later for them knock-off's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali78_@Aug 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14864463
> *Alrighty bro thanks
> *



what's up fellas? :biggrin:


----------



## Emillion

Do you ship worldwide? I pay shipping of course.

I'm trying to get ahold of wires but noone will ship.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Aug 23 2009, 09:11 PM~14859368
> *2-- 14x7
> 3-- 14x6
> 5------rims total
> 
> Gold spokes and spinner 2 wing
> rootbeer brown hub $655 for all 5
> 
> or
> 
> gold barrel everything else chrome $475 for all 5
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Aug 24 2009, 09:14 PM~14870532
> *SO THE ONES WITH THE CADDY CHIPS ARE CENTER GOLD????? 470 SET WITH ADPTRS AND SPINERS AND TOOL AND HAMMER???? IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPED TO 85203......... :biggrin:
> *


If your talking about this one, its all chrome with gold spokes and knock-off... not center gold.
-All prices include wheels, knock-offs, adapters, and a tool.
-Did you want center gold or like the ones below?


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2009, 09:11 AM~14874141
> *If your talking about this one, its all chrome with gold spokes and knock-off... not center gold.
> -All prices include wheels, knock-offs, adapters, and a tool.
> -Did you want center gold or like the ones below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn...that's a nice fucken wheel right therrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Aug 24 2009, 11:35 AM~14864310
> *still a great deal homie...i'm gonna hit you up soon....how far are you from santa fe springs ???
> *


I'm abouth 2 to 3 minutes away :biggrin: 

BTW if your down here I can do that same package with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced for $570.00 total out the door  
Just let me know about a week before you head out here so I can have them ready for you!


----------



## nlsuelo13

hey man how much for one 13x7 all chrome just the rim, ship to 66062??


----------



## LENETOWNTX

thanks homie


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2009, 01:59 PM~14877054
> *I'm abouth 2 to 3 minutes away  :biggrin:
> 
> BTW if your down here I can do that same package with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced for $570.00 total out the door
> Just let me know about a week before you head out here so I can have them ready for you!
> *



hell yeah homie....one last thing though, can you please post a picture of the white chips you got.....

thanks homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 21 2009, 03:32 PM~14842001
> *Hi I was wondering if I place and order are the wheels ready
> To pick up or do u need to assemble them
> Ready to buy 13 inch with black spokes u quoted me 435
> And tires 100 a set how much with two sets of 155/80/13 and th wheels
> *












*cali78 your 13'S are ready...* :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2009, 08:19 PM~14881120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali78 your 13'S are ready...  :biggrin:
> *



damn,that was FFFFAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali78

Good looking out homie
that was fast dam those wheels look nice 
hey nicky i will probably pick them up friday if that is ok with u and
also can u mount my tires let me know what time is the best time to pick up
and where :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 25 2009, 10:36 PM~14883079
> *Good looking out homie
> that was fast dam those wheels look nice
> hey nicky i will probably pick them up friday if that is ok with u and
> also can u mount my tires let me know what time is the best time to pick up
> and where  :biggrin:
> *


No problem... you know I'll take care of you


----------



## cali78

coo now i know where to go for wheels any body ask me for wheels 
envious does it better
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MR ALOHA64

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14831301
> *13X7's all chrome shipped to 96749 $625
> *


i call you in the morning to place my order. instead of the 13's i asked for... i wanna get 14x7 reverse all chrome with the 2 bar dome knock offs. still same price huh?? anyways i give you a call in the morning


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2009, 08:19 PM~14881120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali78 your 13'S are ready...  :biggrin:
> *



that's a beautiful fucken wheel homie......


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@Aug 21 2009, 09:11 PM~14844304
> *how much a SET  of 13x7 100 spokes shipped to 66062?
> 
> Just the wheels and knock-off w/tool  no adapters to the same zip??
> and just ONLY the wheels?
> 
> Thanks man :biggrin:
> *


$380 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 23 2009, 02:02 PM~14855373
> *how much all chrome 13 reverse with tires and 2 bar straight spinners universal adapters shipped to 31620
> 
> and price if they have gold nips and hubs
> 
> *


13's all chrome shipped to 31620 $410/set
with 24K U.S. Gold nipples and hub $620/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@Aug 25 2009, 02:08 PM~14877148
> *hey man how much for one 13x7 all chrome just the rim, ship to 66062??
> *


$99 shipped


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2009, 11:14 AM~14885790
> *13's all chrome shipped to 31620 $410/set
> with 24K U.S. Gold nipples and hub $620/set
> *



thanx homie!!  let me hit my partner up!


----------



## str8chillen

man my nephew just got screwed going to motek wheels should of waited and had me order them from envious touch when i ordered my buddies dam!!!!!those fckers are scamming people dont go to them!!!! :guns: stick with envious touch!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cali78

Hey nicky do u guys install hydraulics or just sell the set ups
My next step on the project. Is either hydros or paint 
Thanks
Joe


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG

NEED A PRICE ON JUST WHEELS 14 INCH ALL BLACK BUT THE NIPPLES CHROME


----------



## El Volo

Thanks Nicky for the information and service you provided over the phone today. :thumbsup:

I look forward to doing business with you. 



-Volo-


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14887216
> *Hey nicky do u guys install hydraulics or just sell the set ups
> My next step on the project. Is either hydros or paint
> Thanks
> Joe
> *


I do installs too... lmk, we can talk about it when you pick up your wheels


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JUNK_YARD_DOG_@Aug 26 2009, 11:43 AM~14887301
> *NEED A PRICE ON JUST WHEELS 14 INCH ALL BLACK BUT THE NIPPLES CHROME
> *


14's all black with chrome nipples $740/set
14's all black with chrome nipples and chrome knock-off $680/set
uffin:


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG

> _Originally posted by JUNK_YARD_DOG_@Aug 26 2009, 12:43 PM~14887301
> *NEED A PRICE ON JUST WHEELS 14 INCH ALL BLACK BUT THE NIPPLES CHROME
> *



SHIPPED TO 60085


----------



## JUNK_YARD_DOG

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2009, 12:50 PM~14887380
> *14's all black with chrome nipples $740/set
> 14's all black with chrome nipples and chrome knock-off $680/set
> uffin:
> *



GIVE ME A PRICE SHIPPING TO 60085


----------



## MR ALOHA64

hey nicky i sent the payment.. it should get there 3-5 days. thanks homie great doing buisness with you  mahalo, 
MIKE.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR ALOHA64_@Aug 26 2009, 01:53 PM~14888607
> *hey nicky i sent the payment.. it should get there 3-5 days. thanks homie great doing buisness with you   mahalo,
> MIKE.
> *


No problem, I'll let you know as soon as they go out... Thanks for your purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Aug 26 2009, 10:37 AM~14886632
> *man my nephew just got screwed going to motek wheels should of waited and had me order them from envious touch when i ordered my buddies dam!!!!!those fckers are scamming people dont go to them!!!!  :guns: stick with envious touch!!! :thumbsup:
> *


str8chillen your 13's whent out today... Thanks for the purchase, I'll get you that trackin #


----------



## nlsuelo13

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2009, 11:17 AM~14885809
> *$99 shipped
> *





sweet homes i will be calling you.. how much for a set of just the chevy emblems knock off like cali78 is getting.? shipped to 66062? don't need the adapters..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nlsuelo13_@Aug 26 2009, 05:39 PM~14890767
> *sweet homes i will be calling you..  how much for a set of just the chevy emblems knock off like cali78 is getting.?  shipped to 66062?  don't need the adapters..
> *


I only got two sets left and they are only being sold with complete wheel sets... $45 upgrade


----------



## Envious Touch

*Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...</span>*
*You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing:* <a href=\'http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/envioustouch/wirewheels.html\' target=\'_blank\'>_*wirewheels.envioustouch.net*_</a>

<img src=\'http://www.angelfire.com/crazy/cadillackings/images/13X7GLDSPKCADa.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*As Pictured: $560/Set with Accessories <span style=\'colorrange\'>(24K U.S. Gold)*









*As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories*









*As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories*



_*Coins are available at extra cost._


----------



## 67juiced

Whats up bro, you got Impala chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 26 2009, 06:14 PM~14891102
> *Whats up bro, you got Impala chips?
> *


I'm all out of Impala chips and I don't think I'll be making anymore... probably only the Chevy and Caddy chips... they sell the best.


----------



## Envious Touch

*Wheels by Envious Touch*
_*Here's some vehicles that are sporting wire wheels from Envious Touch Auto... *_




























:0


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Envious Touch has wheel and tire packages available!*_


----------



## flakes23

I need a price on 13x7's all gold with colored spoke's shipped to texas 77807 and a price on all gold shipped to texas 77807 ?


----------



## freddylokz

yo man, what kind of other chips do you have that'll look good with my white spokes.......chrome or white


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by JUNK_YARD_DOG_@Aug 26 2009, 11:54 AM~14887418
> *GIVE ME A PRICE SHIPPING TO 60085
> *


14's all black with chrome nipples $810/set shipped to 60085
14's all black with chrome nipples and chrome knock-off $880/set shipped to 60085


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Aug 27 2009, 08:55 AM~14896795
> *yo man, what kind of other chips do you have that'll look good with my white spokes.......chrome or white
> *


I dont have alot of chips in white... just some generic eagles... $20/set
I also got some of the laser cut buick emblems that I can give *you* for $20/set :biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 27 2009, 12:44 AM~14893515
> *Wheels by Envious Touch
> Here's some vehicles that are sporting wire wheels from Envious Touch Auto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


wat color is that 64  :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Aug 27 2009, 06:18 PM~14902437
> *:biggrin:
> wat color is that 64   :biggrin:
> *


I'm not sure... some sort of fawn or taupe?? :dunno:


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2009, 11:14 AM~14885790
> *13's all chrome shipped to 31620 $410/set
> with 24K U.S. Gold nipples and hub $620/set
> *



that was to 31620 how much with tires?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 27 2009, 08:25 PM~14904004
> *that was to 31620 how much with tires?
> *


Sorry but I'm not setup to ship tires yet...


----------



## sgp1973

how much would it cost for some all chrome 13x7's wit tires, adapters, and knock-offs, sent to casa grande arizona 85122


----------



## lowryder99

> _Originally posted by sgp1973_@Aug 27 2009, 09:45 PM~14904936
> *how much would it cost for some all chrome 13x7's wit tires, adapters, and knock-offs, sent to casa grande arizona 85122
> *


LOL...Did you even read his post above?


----------



## Envious Touch

*I've been getting emails about knock-off and adapter prices, so here you go...*
-Chrome Knock-Off's (Any Style): $18.75/each
-China Gold Knock-Off's (Limited Styles): $30.00/each
-24K U.S. Gold Knock-Off's (Any Style): $37.50/each
-Adapters: $16.25/each

:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

*All Chrome 13's & 14's Complete set w/acc's $325.00*
*Price Includes: 4-Wheels, 4-Knock-off's (Any Style), 4-Adapters (4, 5, or 6-Lug), and 1-Tool*










_*if you need 13X5.5 or 14X6 for the rear add $20.00 for the pair._
_**Shipping is Available. :biggrin: *_


----------



## lo68impala

need a price on 5 - 155-80-r13 shipped to 48906 w/regular white walls pm me,thanks , what payments do you accept??


----------



## flakes23

I need a price on 13x7's all gold with colored spoke's shipped to texas 77807 and a price on all gold shipped to texas 77807 ?


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Hankook*_
*175/70 R14 $200.00 set of four*

_*Prices on Tires are when purchased together with set of wheels._
_*Mounting and Balancing available $50/set._


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14904896
> *Sorry but I'm not setup to ship tires yet...
> *



:angry:


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 28 2009, 07:43 PM~14914522
> *Hankook
> 175/70 R14 $200.00 set of four
> 
> *Prices on Tires are when purchased together with set of wheels.
> *Mounting and Balancing available $50/set.
> *



Hell yea to TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 10:43 PM~14915949
> *:angry:
> *



good things happen all the time


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 27 2009, 05:49 PM~14902141
> *I dont have alot of chips in white... just some generic eagles... $20/set
> I also got some of the laser cut buick emblems that I can give you for $20/set  :biggrin:
> *



you got pics of them buick ones :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23

I need a price on 13x7's all gold with colored spoke's shipped to texas 77807 and a price on all gold shipped to texas 77807 ?


----------



## cali78

here is my project with envious touch wheels 
thanks nicky ill be getting back at u for those hydros
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Aug 29 2009, 11:42 PM~14924554
> *here is my project with envious touch wheels
> thanks nicky ill be getting back at u for those hydros
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 just the beginning :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2009, 09:11 AM~14874141
> *If your talking about this one, its all chrome with gold spokes and knock-off... not center gold.
> -All prices include wheels, knock-offs, adapters, and a tool.
> -Did you want center gold or like the ones below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: WHATS THE PRICE ON THIS ONE???? JUST LIKE IT IS SHIPED TO 85203??


----------



## 14dh8r

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 8 deuce daddy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2009, 08:19 PM~14881120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cali78 your 13'S are ready...  :biggrin:
> *


hey doggie how much for this with the caddy symbol in the spinner thanks shipped to81503 thanx


----------



## chapulincolorao

Can U get 20'' 150 wires
color spoke 
like a candy BLue?
let em know


----------



## MR ALOHA64

Hey nicky just wondering if you got my payment yet? well just let me know. thanks

MIKE


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR ALOHA64_@Sep 1 2009, 10:16 AM~14947324
> *Hey nicky just wondering if you got my payment yet? well just let me know. thanks
> 
> MIKE
> *


I got your payment yesterday so your rims will go out later today; I'll PM you the tracking numbers after they go out. 

Thanks for your purchase! :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2009, 10:46 AM~14947583
> *I got your payment yesterday so your rims will go out later today; I'll PM you the tracking numbers after they go out.
> 
> Thanks for your purchase!  :thumbsup:
> *


yo, i need them rims already.....how much do i gotta leave you down...

and what's the final price with them buick chips, rims already mounted and everything.....i'll pick them up


and if you can, can you please post pics of them chips.....thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 1 2009, 10:47 AM~14947595
> *yo, i need them rims already.....how much do i gotta leave you down...
> 
> and what's the final price with them buick chips, rims already mounted and everything.....i'll pick them up
> and if you can, can you please post pics of them chips.....thanks
> *


13X7's with white spokes (every other front chrome), 155/80 R13's, and Laser cut Buick chips... all mounted and balanced for $605.00 out the door!  

I need $370 down and the balance when you pick them up


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2009, 11:11 AM~14947805
> *13X7's with white spokes (every other front chrome), 155/80 R13's, and Laser cut Buick chips... all mounted and balanced for $605.00 out the door!
> 
> I need $370 down and the balance when you pick them up
> *



just like this bro, but with buick chips.....or will the price differ if all the spokes are white...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 1 2009, 11:14 AM~14947823
> *just like this bro, but with buick chips.....or will the price differ if all the spokes are white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Either way you want I'll do it for the same price


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2009, 11:35 AM~14947978
> *Either way you want I'll do it for the same price
> *


all white is good...i didn't even notice that every other one on top was chrome......thanks for the eagle eye bro :biggrin: :biggrin: 

do you accept paypal...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 1 2009, 12:59 PM~14948757
> *all white is good...i didn't even notice that every other one on top was chrome......thanks for the eagle eye bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> do you accept paypal...
> *


Yes I do... *PayPal Account: [email protected]*
Please leave all your contact information when you send the money... Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2009, 02:02 PM~14949319
> *Yes I do... PayPal Account: [email protected]
> Please leave all your contact information when you send the money... Thanks  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks....

now can you please post the buick chips :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 1 2009, 02:09 PM~14949392
> *thanks....
> 
> now can you please post the buick chips  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


They're the laser cut ones that jagster does... third row down to the left of felix


----------



## SICK 87

*SO HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 WITH A TWO PRONG NOCK OFF WITH THE CHEVY BOW TIE CHIP THAT I SEEN ON HERE SHIPPED TO 98802. IS THERE ANY PAYPAL FEE? ALSO DO U SELL SINGLE WHEELS? IF SO HOW MUCH FOR 1 14X7 WITH ONE RIGHT SIDE ADAPTOR NO NOCK OFF. IS THERE ANY WAY POSSIBLE YOU CAN SHIP TIRES OR HOW LONG TILL YOUR ABLE TO SHIP THEM THANX.. *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Sep 1 2009, 02:41 PM~14949775
> *SO HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 WITH A TWO PRONG NOCK OFF WITH THE CHEVY BOW TIE CHIP THAT I SEEN ON HERE SHIPPED TO 98802. IS THERE ANY PAYPAL FEE? ALSO DO U SELL SINGLE WHEELS? IF SO HOW MUCH FOR 1 14X7 WITH ONE RIGHT SIDE ADAPTOR NO NOCK OFF. IS THERE ANY WAY POSSIBLE YOU CAN SHIP TIRES OR HOW LONG TILL YOUR ABLE TO SHIP THEM THANX..
> *


13X7's all chrome shipped to 98802 $380/set
I only got one more set of the black bowties... add $40 if you want them  

I can do single wheels... 1-14X7 w/adapter and ko shipped to 98802 $100.00

If you order the 13's and the single 14 at the same time I'll work you a little better deal!  

I can ship tires seperate but shipping is high... I'm orking on getting some better rates before I start offering tires shipped.


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2009, 02:30 PM~14949659
> *They're the laser cut ones that jagster does... third row down to the left of felix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oooo weeeeeeeeeeee....you know what will look sick....if you can paint the center of the ko white, and then put the coin over it.....the one that says regal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2009, 04:14 PM~14950082
> *13X7's all chrome shipped to 98802 $380/set
> I only got one more set of the black bowties... add $40 if you want them
> 
> I can do single wheels... 1-14X7 w/adapter and ko shipped to 98802 $100.00
> 
> If you order the 13's and the single 14 at the same time I'll work you a little better deal!
> 
> I can ship tires seperate but shipping is high... I'm orking on getting some better rates before I start offering tires shipped.
> *


so wat kind of deal if I order all at once? Also how much for the Felix the cat chips and instead of the black chevy bowtie a chrome one. Can I get a quote for all of this with shipping thanx


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Sep 1 2009, 05:08 PM~14951233
> *so wat kind of deal if I order all at once? Also how much for the Felix the cat chips and instead of the black chevy bowtie a chrome one. Can I get a quote for all of this with shipping thanx
> *


Let me know when your ready and I'll hook you up... also I don't sell any of those laser cut chips in the picture above... I only have one set of the buick ones thats why I posted the picture for freddylokz


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

i need some 13s with the hubs and nipples dark green like the car and ill take the used one you have for sale if you can do that one too...so total 5 rims and tires including the used one










thanx


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2009, 06:44 PM~14951676
> *Let me know when your ready and I'll hook you up... also I don't sell any of those laser cut chips in the picture above... I only have one set of the buick ones thats why I posted the picture for freddylokz
> *


I'm ready now an il get the black bowtie chips too :biggrin: jus let me knw the total wit ur paypal an il get payment sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Sep 1 2009, 06:02 PM~14951921
> *I'm ready now an il get the black bowtie chips too :biggrin: jus let me knw the total wit ur paypal an il get payment sent
> *


PM sent


----------



## Coupe R DeVille

looking to buy all chrome 100 spoke 14x7 for 83 coupe. Price shipped to Pittsburgh with tires and without tires.175/70/14. PM me Thanks


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 1 2009, 04:37 PM~14950896
> *oooo weeeeeeeeeeee....you know what will look sick....if you can paint the center of the ko white, and then put the coin over it.....the one that says regal  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SICK 87

payment sent :biggrin:


----------



## MR ALOHA64

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 1 2009, 07:46 AM~14947583
> *I got your payment yesterday so your rims will go out later today; I'll PM you the tracking numbers after they go out.
> 
> Thanks for your purchase!  :thumbsup:
> *


just wanted to know if you got that tracking # yet? hit me up. thanks nicky.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Sep 2 2009, 09:31 AM~14958534
> *payment sent  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, your order will be shipped tomorrow (9/03/09) and I'll get you your tracking #'s by Friday 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR ALOHA64_@Sep 2 2009, 01:24 PM~14960800
> *just wanted to know if you got that tracking # yet? hit me up. thanks nicky.
> *


PM Sent!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 28 2009, 05:30 PM~14914427
> *I need a price on 13x7's all gold with colored spoke's shipped to texas 77807 and a price on all gold shipped to texas 77807 ?
> *


-All Gold (24K U.S. Gold) with Powder Spokes $1,097.00/set shipped to 77807
-All Gold (24K U.S. Gold) $1,127.00/set shipped to 77807


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Aug 30 2009, 11:27 PM~14932404
> *:yes:  WHATS THE PRICE ON THIS ONE???? JUST LIKE IT IS SHIPED TO 85203??
> *


13X7's All Chrome with Gold Spokes and Knock-Off (24K U.S. Gold) $610/set shipped to 85203 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8 deuce daddy_@Aug 31 2009, 06:09 PM~14940332
> *hey doggie how much for this with the caddy symbol in the spinner thanks shipped to81503 thanx
> *


13X7's All Chrome with Black Spokes $470/set shipped to 81503  
Caddy Coins $95/set but I'm all out right now :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Sep 1 2009, 05:57 PM~14951843
> *i need some 13s with the hubs and nipples dark green like the car and ill take the used one you have for sale if you can do that one too...so total 5 rims and tires including the used one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx
> *


4-13's with Dark Green Hubs and Nipples $470/set
1-Used Chrome 13X7 with KO & Adapter $50.00
5-155/80 R13's $125.00

_*Total: $645*_ :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Sep 1 2009, 07:25 PM~14953003
> *looking to buy all chrome 100 spoke 14x7 for 83 coupe. Price shipped to Pittsburgh with tires and without tires.175/70/14. PM me Thanks
> *


I need zip code :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 2 2009, 06:22 PM~14962996
> *4-13's with Dark Green Hubs and Nipples $470/set
> 1-Used Chrome 13X7 with KO & Adapter $50.00
> 5-155/80 R13's $125.00
> 
> Total: $645  :0
> *


pm sent


----------



## chapulincolorao

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coupe R DeVille

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 2 2009, 05:23 PM~14963001
> *I need zip code  :biggrin:
> *


Here is the zip code 15218. All chrome 14x7 for 83 Caddy coupe.


----------



## spider97

14S STD TO 60411 ALL CHROME


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

HEY HOMIE, HOW ABOUT PRICE ON 13X7 REV FOR 87 CUTTY, WITH ANODIZED OR POWDER COATED BLUE SPOKES MATCHED TO COLOR CHIP. THE REST OF THE WHEEL CHROME SHIPPED TO 63123.


----------



## cutlass-supreme

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769131
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *


how much for the cadillac ones? just a pictured? shiipped to winnpeg manitoba canada.(204) postal code is r2v1r8. thanks, and will that bolt right up to a 96 cadillac eldorado?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

WA'SUP BUDDY? I NEED A PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S ALL CHROME WITH GOLD 2 WING KO'S AND ADAPTERS. ALSO IF YOU CAN GET 5:20'S. PLEASE GIVE ME PRICES ON THIS SHIPPED TO 85301. ALSO DO YOU HAVE THE ABILITY TO SHIP WITH TIRES MOUNTED? THANKS BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Our wire wheels not only look good...*









*They hold up under abuse!* :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

:0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

WA'SUP BUDDY? I NEED A PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S ALL CHROME WITH GOLD 2 WING KO'S AND ADAPTERS. ALSO IF YOU CAN GET 5:20'S. PLEASE GIVE ME PRICES ON THIS SHIPPED TO 85301. ALSO DO YOU HAVE THE ABILITY TO SHIP WITH TIRES MOUNTED? THANKS BUDDY! :biggrin:


----------



## freddylokz

yo, do i get to choose from all 3 buick chips, or do you only have 1


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 3 2009, 09:26 PM~14977257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Was this your Caddy? I remember this featured in LRM. Badass ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 8 2009, 04:09 PM~15017570
> *yo, do i get to choose from all 3 buick chips, or do you only have 1
> *


I just have that one set...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Sep 8 2009, 04:25 PM~15017701
> *Was this your Caddy?  I remember this featured in LRM.  Badass ride... :thumbsup:
> *


Yea, long time ago... thanks!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille+Sep 3 2009, 10:55 AM~14970100-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the zip code 15218. All chrome 14x7 for 83 Caddy coupe.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 03:20 PM~14972767
> *14S STD TO 60411 ALL CHROME
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 03:35 PM~14972927
> *HEY HOMIE, HOW ABOUT PRICE ON 13X7 REV FOR 87 CUTTY, WITH ANODIZED OR POWDER COATED BLUE SPOKES MATCHED TO COLOR CHIP. THE REST OF THE WHEEL CHROME SHIPPED TO 63123.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 04:41 PM~14973608
> *how much for the cadillac ones? just a pictured? shiipped to winnpeg manitoba canada.(204) postal code is r2v1r8. thanks, and will that bolt right up to a 96 cadillac eldorado?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14976946
> *WA'SUP BUDDY? I NEED A PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S ALL CHROME WITH GOLD 2 WING KO'S AND ADAPTERS. ALSO IF YOU CAN GET 5:20'S. PLEASE GIVE ME PRICES ON THIS SHIPPED TO 85301. ALSO DO YOU HAVE THE ABILITY TO SHIP WITH TIRES MOUNTED? THANKS BUDDY! :biggrin:
> *


Sorry coming back from a long weekend... :biggrin: 
I'll get you guys your quotes tomorrow!


----------



## Envious Touch

*I'm now shipping wheel and tire packages* :0 :0 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Hankook Tires*_
*175/70 R14 $200.00 set of four*

_*Prices on Tires are when purchased together with set of wheels._
_*Mounting and Balancing available $50/set._


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 8 2009, 04:34 PM~15017787
> *I just have that one set...
> *



can you paint it carolina blue for me.....let me know asap, so i can pay you the deposit already :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 8 2009, 05:07 PM~15018115
> *can you paint it carolina blue for me.....let me know asap, so i can pay you the deposit already  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry I don't paint chips...


----------



## ol urk

How much for all chrome 14z to 70084. and light blue 14z to 7oo84 seperate orders.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 AM~14970100
> *Here is the zip code 15218. All chrome 14x7 for 83 Caddy coupe.
> *


All Chrome 14X7's shipped to 15218 $425.00/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Sep 3 2009, 03:20 PM~14972767
> *14S STD TO 60411 ALL CHROME
> *


$400/set shipped to 60411


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 3 2009, 03:35 PM~14972927
> *HEY HOMIE, HOW ABOUT PRICE ON 13X7 REV FOR 87 CUTTY, WITH ANODIZED OR POWDER COATED BLUE SPOKES MATCHED TO COLOR CHIP. THE REST OF THE WHEEL CHROME SHIPPED TO 63123.
> *


13X7's all chrome with color matched spokes $505/set shipped to 63123


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 3 2009, 10:02 PM~14976946
> *WA'SUP BUDDY? I NEED A PRICE ON SOME 13X7'S ALL CHROME WITH GOLD 2 WING KO'S AND ADAPTERS. ALSO IF YOU CAN GET 5:20'S. PLEASE GIVE ME PRICES ON THIS SHIPPED TO 85301. ALSO DO YOU HAVE THE ABILITY TO SHIP WITH TIRES MOUNTED? THANKS BUDDY! :biggrin:
> *


13X7's all chrome with gold k.o.'s and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced $750 shipped to 85301 :yes:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 9 2009, 11:22 AM~15027006
> *13X7's all chrome with gold k.o.'s and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced $750 shipped to 85301  :yes:
> *



 THANKS FOR THE QUOTE!!! DO YOU DO 5:20'S 13 INCH TIRES?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Sep 9 2009, 09:12 PM~15033831
> * THANKS FOR THE QUOTE!!! DO YOU DO 5:20'S 13 INCH TIRES?
> *


Sorry no I don't... only radials... 155/80R13, 175/70R14, and 175/75R14


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 8 2009, 06:52 PM~15017967
> *I'm now shipping wheel and tire packages  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ok!!! lets go back to what I was looking for

13 reverse set with tires 2 bar spinners to 31620

14 inch tires shipped same zip just tires


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 9 2009, 09:48 PM~15034377
> *Sorry no I don't... only radials... 155/80R13, 175/70R14, and 175/75R14
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@Sep 8 2009, 05:19 PM~15018245
> *How much for all chrome 14z to 70084. and light blue 14z to 7oo84 seperate orders.
> *


14X7's all chrome $420/set shipped to 70084
14X7's with blue spokes $530/set shipped to 70084


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 10 2009, 06:06 AM~15036281
> *ok!!! lets go back to what I was looking for
> 
> 13 reverse set with tires 2 bar spinners to 31620
> 
> 14 inch tires shipped same zip just tires
> 
> 
> *


13X7's all chrome with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced $620/set shippped to 31620...

What size 14's did you want? 175/70R14 or 175/75R14?


----------



## Coupe R DeVille

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15026928
> *All Chrome 14X7's shipped to 15218 $425.00/set
> *


Sorrry to be a pain bro 14x7 with caddy centers on two bars with 170 75 14 tires shipped to Pittsburgh 15218


----------



## js67imp

:biggrin: hey Nicky thanks for coming through and taking care of us with the wheels & tires, they look great. great customer service


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Sep 12 2009, 06:19 PM~15062344
> *Sorrry to be a pain bro 14x7 with caddy centers on two bars with 170 75 14 tires shipped to Pittsburgh 15218
> *


No problem homie :biggrin: 

14X7s all chrome with candy nipples, spokes, and hubs...
mounted and balanced on 175/70 R14's is: $1025.00 shipped to 15218


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Sep 13 2009, 08:00 PM~15070274
> *:biggrin: hey Nicky thanks for coming through and taking care of us with the wheels & tires, they look great.  great customer service
> *


No problem... Thanks for the business! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

*72-Spoke Cross Lace*
*13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...*

_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_
_**All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).*_


----------



## KDM66

I GOT THEM THANKS I NEED SOME CHIPS THEY ARE ON THE IMPALA


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 09:31 PM~15083511
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz

ttt for some great deals


----------



## freddylokz

payment sent bro.....can't wait to get my hands on these bad boys


----------



## freddylokz

payment sent bro.....can't wait to get my hands on these bad boys


----------



## SICK 87

They look real good thanx Nicky :thumbsup:


----------



## Junkshop pros

thanks nicky, got that rim today. it looks sick!!! let me know on those blocks and set of 13x7 rev 72 spokes gold nipples spoke and zenith ko with black chips to HI 96797. excellent work and thanks!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

_*ENVIOUS TOUCH SPECIALS!!!*_ :0 :0 :0 









*13X7 REV All Chrome with 2-Tone Candy Blue Spokes $350/set with accessories...*









*13X7 REV Pepsi Blue & Gold Combination $650/set with accessories...*









*13X7 REV All Chrome with Candy Green Spokes and Outer $580/set with accessories...* 









*13X7 REV All Chrome with Regular Green Hub and Outer $500/set with accessories...*


----------



## Envious Touch

*72-Spoke sets starting at $985.00*










:0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 9 2009, 11:17 AM~15026965
> *13X7's all chrome with color matched spokes $505/set shipped to 63123
> *


thanks man!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15083629
> *I GOT THEM THANKS I NEED SOME CHIPS  THEY ARE ON THE IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 63 is looking clean!!! I sent you a PM with some 2.25" chips I have that fit your knock-off's... once again thanks for the purchase! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

*13X7 REV All Chrome with Candy Green Spokes and Outer $580/set with accessories...*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Sep 17 2009, 02:50 PM~15110111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look real good thanx Nicky  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem looks good! lmk if you need anything else


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Sep 17 2009, 09:11 PM~15114114
> *thanks nicky, got that rim today. it looks sick!!! let me know on those blocks and set of 13x7 rev 72 spokes gold nipples spoke and zenith ko with black chips to HI 96797.  excellent work and thanks!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice talking to you yesterday, glad you liked the wheel... let me know on them other orders. :biggrin:


----------



## MR ALOHA64

Hey Nicky... just got my rims today!! thanks for everything. Rims look cherray!  ALOHA


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 18 2009, 08:40 PM~15123558
> *ENVIOUS TOUCH SPECIALS!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with 2-Tone Candy Blue Spokes $350/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV Pepsi Blue & Gold Combination $650/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with Candy Green Spokes and Outer $580/set with accessories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13X7 REV All Chrome with Regular Green Hub and Outer $500/set with accessories...
> *



there's a set for each one of my rides :biggrin:


----------



## mkvelidadon

Let me get this right. For a set of chrome 14s (two 14x7s and two 14x6s) with acc's and a set of 175/70R14 Hankooks it will be a $600.00 pick-up price, including mounting and balancing? Thanks.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 18 2009, 09:07 PM~15123734
> *72-Spoke sets starting at $985.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



are these cheenas or daytons? cheeenas makes 72 spokes now?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Sep 26 2009, 01:02 AM~15191150
> *Let me get this right. For a set of chrome 14s (two 14x7s and two 14x6s) with acc's and a set of 175/70R14 Hankooks it will be a $600.00 pick-up price, including mounting and balancing? Thanks.
> *


Actually $595.00 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Sep 26 2009, 01:06 AM~15191159
> *are these cheenas or daytons?  cheeenas makes 72 spokes now?
> *


They're made here in the U.S.A. and I don't mean just assembled in the U.S. I mean built... Hubs punched here, all pieces triple plated here in California, and then tru'ed & sealed here!

The only parts that are china are the knock-off's and adapters :biggrin:


----------



## lowandslowlyfe

i might need some 13x7 black powder coated in a month or 2 for my 01 tc


----------



## tatersalad

how much for a set of 13s with gold nipple and two bar stait ko shipped to 32824


----------



## dken

pm me a price for some 14x6 w/tires shipped to 52001. both a price for the 100 spokes and the 72.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Sep 26 2009, 05:14 PM~15194550
> *i might need some 13x7 black powder coated in a month or 2 for my 01 tc
> *


No problem let me know when your ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tatersalad_@Sep 26 2009, 08:14 PM~15195574
> *how much for a set of 13s with gold nipple and two bar stait ko shipped to 32824
> *


$527/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dken_@Sep 27 2009, 01:48 PM~15199756
> *pm me a price for some 14x6 w/tires shipped to 52001. both a price for the 100 spokes and the 72.
> *


14X6 100 Spoke All Chrome with 175/70R15 Mounted & Balanced $740.00 shipped

14X6 72 Spoke All Chrome with 175/70R15 Mounted & Balanced $1480.00 shipped


----------



## tatersalad

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 28 2009, 01:27 PM~15208931
> *$527/set
> *


how much xtra with tires these fools around here giving me a headache about mounting 13s


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tatersalad_@Sep 28 2009, 09:35 PM~15214318
> *how much xtra with tires these fools around here giving me a headache about mounting 13s
> *


13X7's All Chrome with 24K U.S. Gold Nipples and 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $740.00 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SuccesSL1LV

WHATS UP NICKY.... THIS IS VICTOR FROM FLORIDA.... THANKS FOR THE RIMS SHIT LOOKS TIGHT..... YOU SHOULD HAVE A FEW MORE ORDERS COMING FROM FLORIDA.....  uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by freddylokz_@Sep 17 2009, 09:24 AM~15107502
> *payment sent bro.....can't wait to get my hands on these bad boys
> *


Your rims are done Freddy :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

HOW MUCH FOR SOME BLACK SPOKE 13S TO 94553 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 1 2009, 09:32 PM~15245512
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME BLACK SPOKE 13S TO 94553 :biggrin:
> *


$495/set shipped


----------



## freddylokz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 1 2009, 09:25 PM~15245419
> *Your rims are done Freddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valley_legendz

Hey Nicky how much for a set of 72 spoke wires deliver to the Rio Grande Valley zip code 78589 i would like the price on just the nipples and spokes 24k gold give me a good deal, thanks


----------



## freddylokz

nicky, i just sent you the rest of the cash to your paypal......thanks for everything bro, the rims look hella clean...


----------



## Junkshop pros

ttt for nicky and them 72s. ill be getting at you soon for my next order :thumbsup:


----------



## 61deville

how much for some 14x6 reverse with white spokes and 2 bar straights with tires to 50317?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 1 2009, 09:39 PM~15245577
> *$495/set shipped
> *


same price on red spokes?? where can i see the color chart on spoke colors??


----------



## EXCANDALOW

This exacted wheel 13s for $495 or $595 with tire shiped to 94553? 

Right ???? :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 5 2009, 03:17 PM~15272805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This exacted wheel 13s for $495 or $595 with tire shiped to 94553?
> 
> Right ???? :biggrin:
> *


hey nicky how much for these in 100 spokes but with the black hub and black nipples and the same zeinth bar...with the chevy emblem..? let me ..ok pm... :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Oct 2 2009, 12:00 AM~15246685
> *Hey Nicky how much for a set of 72 spoke wires deliver to the Rio Grande Valley zip code 78589 i would like the price on just the nipples and spokes 24k gold give me a good deal, thanks
> *


72's with 24K Gold Spokes and Nipples $1,450.00/set shipped to 78589


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 5 2009, 12:05 PM~15272687
> *same price on red spokes?? where can i see the color chart on spoke colors??
> *


Yes same price...

Here are some of the color charts that we use:
http://www.tiger-coatings.us/index.php?id=1295

And if there's something else your looking for we can color match


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 5 2009, 01:52 PM~15273756
> *hey nicky how much for these in 100 spokes but with the black hub and black nipples and the same zeinth bar...with the chevy emblem..? let me ..ok pm... :biggrin:
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 5 2009, 12:17 PM~15272805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This exacted wheel 13s for $495 or $595 with tire shiped to 94553?
> 
> Right ???? :biggrin:
> *


 ???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Oct 4 2009, 07:23 AM~15262809
> *how much for some 14x6 reverse with white spokes and 2 bar straights with tires to 50317?
> *


4-14X6 All Chrome with White Spokes and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $820.00 shipped

2-14X7 and 2-14X6 All Chrome with White Spokes and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $800.00 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 5 2009, 12:17 PM~15272805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This exacted wheel 13s for $495 or $595 with tire shiped to 94553?
> 
> Right ???? :biggrin:
> *


Same exact wheel minus chevy chip $495 shipped to 94553...
Same exact wheel minus chevy chip with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced $695 shipped to 94553


----------



## EXCANDALOW

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 5 2009, 05:21 PM~15275703
> *Same exact wheel minus chevy chip $495 shipped to 94553...
> Same exact wheel minus chevy chip with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced $695 shipped to 94553
> *


gracias!!


----------



## valley_legendz

THANX NICKY I WILL POST U SOON :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## barna6vi

I need a set of 13's for a 1964 impala. How much to ship to 32935 FL? PM me and let me know please. thank you. These are knock offs right?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Oct 6 2009, 02:56 PM~15284378
> *I need a set of 13's for a 1964 impala. How much to ship to 32935 FL? PM me and let me know please. thank you. These are knock offs right?
> *


13X7's all chrome $415/shipped to 32935...
Includes: 4-13X7's, 4-Knock off's, 4-Adapters, and 1-Tool


----------



## barna6vi

What brand wheels are they? Sorry bro, this is the first i have heard of your company but i am definitely interested in buying from you. I was just curious!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by barna6vi_@Oct 6 2009, 04:29 PM~15285269
> *What brand wheels are they? Sorry bro, this is the first i have heard of your company but i am definitely interested in buying from you. I was just curious!
> *


Depends on which ones... the 72's are U.S. Made... some of our 100 spokes are China... some are U.S.


I've been on here selling hydraulics, wheels, and accessories since 2003... been in business since 1993... do a search and check out some of our older topics  I've done wire wheels for such celebrities as Kobe Bryant and Travis Barker... welcome to Lay It Low! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Oct 6 2009, 08:50 PM~15288163
> *hey man i have a question ive got a set of 13x7 reverse with white spokes and two of them have got messed up so i was wondering how much you would charge for two with no adapters or spinners shipped to 42748 and how much for a set of straight bar zenith style spinners recessed for chip would be, thanks alot later
> *


2-13X7's All Chrome with White Spokes shipped to 42748 $265.00

Zenith Style Recess Knock-Off's $50/set plus $12.00 shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Oct 7 2009, 12:05 AM~15290060
> *how about all red chrome knock off and nipples
> *


$695/set


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 08:31 PM~15083511
> *TTMFT!!! :biggrin: THESE ARE FUCKIN CLEAN!!*


----------



## Junkshop pros

hey nicky, need a price on 14x7 rev 100 spk with either teal or candy organic green. complete set shipped to hawa11 96797 lmk if you have a sample of either color and if you got a price on that pump yet pm me. thanks


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

Wats up Homeboy? what ur name? I need to know how much of set new 4 72 spoke 13 x 7 no knock-off n adapters shipping to my 75041 let me know I saw ur pic of ur business looking good a job!! :biggrin: Thanks Homie Gerardo


----------



## Windex

TTT empty ur PM box :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Oct 9 2009, 11:57 AM~15312433
> *how much for all gold 13x7 SHIPPED TO 55112 ?
> *


13X7's All 24K (U.S.) Gold $1,167/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by phatjoe0615_@Oct 11 2009, 08:38 PM~15328375
> *Hey whats up bro. i was wondering how much would you charge me for some rims with the lip and the hub kandy red colored? if i could get a quote for 4 and 5 that would be great. Thanks bro PM me  :biggrin:
> *


$580/set of 4 plus shipping... or $725/set of 5 plus shipping


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Oct 10 2009, 01:25 AM~15318120
> *hey nicky, need a price on 14x7 rev 100 spk with either teal or candy organic green. complete set shipped to hawa11 96797 lmk if you have a sample of either color and if you got a price on that pump yet pm me. thanks
> *


$720/set shipped... I'll check and see if I have a sample


----------



## phatjoe0615

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2009, 11:09 AM~15331423
> *$580/set of 4 plus shipping... or $725/set of 5 plus shipping
> *


thanks bro. ill keep this in mind for when the spring rolls around, :biggrin: great price!


----------



## amarillo rollin

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Oct 7 2009, 07:08 PM~15296682
> *Knock-Off's and Hubs on sale right now too!
> We have hundred’s available right now at this price!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Chrome Knock-Off's $12.50/each
> Gold Knock-Off's $15/each
> Chrome or 24K U.S. Gold Hubs $15/each or $48/set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This still going on? Got the zenith style in Chrome?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by amarillo rollin_@Oct 12 2009, 04:11 PM~15334459
> *This still going on? Got the zenith style in Chrome?
> *


Yes I do.. only 5-More Sets of Chrome Zenith Style Recess available... Let me know


----------



## amarillo rollin

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2009, 05:24 PM~15334541
> *Yes I do.. only 5-More Sets of Chrome Zenith Style Recess available... Let me know
> *


price shipped to Amarillo, TX 79107? Do you take paypal?


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2009, 10:14 AM~15331465
> *$720/set shipped... I'll check and see if I have a sample
> *


ill get back to you on the rimms to get the exact color


----------



## soldierboy

will you be a pomona this month?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by amarillo rollin_@Oct 12 2009, 06:11 PM~15335466
> *price shipped to Amarillo, TX 79107? Do you take paypal?
> *


Shipping to 79107 $12.00/box (box fits up to 6 knock-offs)


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Oct 12 2009, 07:33 PM~15336349
> *will you be a pomona this month?
> *


_*Stop by for some great deals!!!*_* :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## amarillo rollin

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2009, 10:04 PM~15336675
> *Shipping to 79107 $12.00/box (box fits up to 6 knock-offs)
> *


so $62 for a set of 4 shipped? Paypal?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by amarillo rollin_@Oct 12 2009, 10:26 PM~15338425
> *so $62 for a set of 4 shipped? Paypal?
> *


Yup for 4 chrome  
PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2009, 03:24 PM~15334541
> *Yes I do.. only 5-More Sets of Chrome Zenith Style Recess available... Let me know
> *


thought you didnt have these in chrome??


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 12 2009, 11:34 PM~15339459
> *thought you didnt have these in chrome??
> *


nevermind i just seen your specials thread with what you have left!


----------



## frknlo87

how much for 4 chrome zenith style knockoffs to 96797?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by frknlo87_@Oct 13 2009, 12:47 AM~15339513
> *how much for 4 chrome zenith style knockoffs to 96797?
> *


$62/shipped  

PayPal: [email protected]


----------



## amarillo rollin

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 13 2009, 12:33 AM~15338491
> *Yup for 4 chrome
> PayPal Account: [email protected]
> *


coo, get paid Thursday, I'll paypal the $$


----------



## 61deville

how long does it take to get a set of custom color wheels??


----------



## mrcadillac

ttt


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Oct 13 2009, 05:19 PM~15346446
> *how long does it take to get a set of custom color wheels??
> *


Powder coat orders take 1-week.


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 09:31 PM~15083511
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can i get these with color is so how much shipp to 77536 deer park tx


----------



## js67imp

Hey Nicky can you shoot me some pics of wheel chips you have? Thanks


----------



## Windex

Hey nicky ur PM box is full, but i had a quick question i was wondering if instead of the Hex recessed KO's i ordered could i get these KO's instead??










If not thats cool just wondering if i cud get these


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 17 2009, 12:12 PM~15387024
> *Hey nicky ur PM box is full, but i had a quick question i was wondering if instead of the Hex recessed KO's i ordered could i get these KO's instead??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not thats cool just wondering if i cud get these
> *


No problem!


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 18 2009, 12:22 AM~15391175
> *No problem!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 16 2009, 05:30 PM~15381477
> *can i get these with color is so how much shipp to 77536 deer park tx
> *


well


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 16 2009, 05:30 PM~15381477
> *can i get these with color is so how much shipp to 77536 deer park tx
> *


What parts do you want color (spokes, outer, hub, etc)?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by js67imp_@Oct 17 2009, 06:06 AM~15385664
> *Hey Nicky can you shoot me some pics of wheel chips you have? Thanks
> *


I don't have many right now but I'll get you some pics this week


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 19 2009, 05:08 PM~15404896
> *What parts do you want color (spokes, outer, hub, etc)?
> *


dish and hub spokes


----------



## Windex

Any fat white walls in stock? 13's. Ima end up getting them from you mounted/balanced too


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 19 2009, 05:13 PM~15404968
> *dish and  hub  spokes
> *


72's with powder hub, spokes, and outer $1495/set shipped to 77536


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Oct 19 2009, 05:25 PM~15405081
> *Any fat white walls in stock? 13's. Ima end up getting them from you mounted/balanced too
> *


Na, I only carry skinny's... let me know


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO

I NEED A PRICE FOR 2 14X6 BLACK SPOKES,ALSO DO U HAVE A SET OF 13' ALL CHROME IN STOCK.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ROBERT-YOYO_@Oct 20 2009, 08:40 PM~15418040
> *I NEED A PRICE FOR 2 14X6 BLACK SPOKES,ALSO DO U HAVE A SET OF 13' ALL CHROME IN STOCK.
> *


Whats up man :biggrin: 

$225.00 for the two 14X6's with black spokes... and yea I got some 13's in stock, just give me a call


----------



## lil john

looking for some yellow spokes how much shipped to 33880 fla...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Oct 22 2009, 04:18 AM~15431789
> *looking for some yellow spokes how much shipped to 33880 fla...
> *


$515/set shipped


----------



## buddha21

*As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*
[/quote]


how much shipped 2 60123 elgin illinois


----------



## DanielDucati

Do you got anymore of the Zenith style gold ones on the bottom but all chrome(the gold ones on the bottom left hand corner that dont have the wings beveled))))


----------



## Envious Touch

> *As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*


how much shipped 2 60123 elgin illinois
[/quote]
$665/set shipped


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 14 2009, 02:23 PM~15356073
> *Stop by for some great deals!!![/i]  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


can you pm me a price 13x7 complete with the 155-80-13 tire and a set of zenith k.o ! tx.  to 95111


----------



## Envious Touch

*72-Spoke Cross Lace*
*13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...*

_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_
_**All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).*_


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 5 2009, 06:04 AM~15568417
> *can you pm me a price 13x7 complete with the 155-80-13 tire and a set of zenith k.o ! tx.   to 95111
> *


13X7's All Chrome with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $615.00 shipped to 95111


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WOW 72S :cheesy:


----------



## TAT2DAN

you guys sell the eagle emblems


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 5 2009, 06:12 PM~15574711
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Stainless spokes?


----------



## scoob509

hey nicky. i got my rims from you bro. they look good !!! great quality. they got here real quick. just like you said they would. no problems. i also got that check on time. thanks bro. we'll be doing business again soon.


----------



## flossyb93

[/quote]


how much for a set of 13x7 like this but all center gold, same knock off and caddy chips shipped to95336


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 5 2009, 09:29 PM~15576187
> *:0  :0   Stainless spokes?
> *



*Spokes, Nipples, Outer).


If I'm reading this right, looks like no stainless, regular chrome steel.......... but I can be wrong.


----------



## andrea_abel143

how much for some 13' crome with tires and acc's ship to san jose ca 95111 for a monte carlo


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2009, 04:42 PM~14795988
> *Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!
> 
> China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit real 2.5" Zenith Coins  :0  :0  :0
> Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited  :thumbsup:
> *These are add-on's or upgrades available with wheel purchases!
> *


how much for a set of these shipped to 75104


----------



## tko_818

omg im in love with the 72s with zenith style k/os.. but for a thousand bucks ima have to stick to the 100s


----------



## Loco Yesca

pm price for 18's w/ tires 
and 20's w/ tires please


----------



## Windex

Hey nicky whats the word on my rims :dunno: PM sent


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

:biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 8 2009, 04:52 PM~15017967
> *I'm now shipping wheel and tire packages  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much 14s with 175/70 shipped to 95111


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

HOW MUCH FOR THESE IN 14X7 SHIPPED TO 95111


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 15 2009, 05:09 PM~15672705
> *Hey nicky whats the word on my rims :dunno: PM sent
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Nov 16 2009, 07:35 PM~15684546
> *Hey nicky whats the word on my rims :dunno: PM sent
> *


They're done man... I'll give you a call today


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 5 2009, 06:04 AM~15568417
> *can you pm me a price 13x7 complete with the 155-80-13 tire and a set of zenith k.o ! tx.   to 95111
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 5 2009, 07:29 PM~15576187
> *:0  :0  Stainless spokes?
> *


Yes they are available with stainless spokes :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Nov 8 2009, 09:21 AM~15597416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set of 13x7 like this but all center gold, same knock off and caddy chips shipped to95336
> *


$575/set shipped without the Caddy Chips (because I'm sold-out of them).


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by andrea_abel143_@Nov 8 2009, 10:26 PM~15603523
> *how much for some 13' crome with tires and acc's  ship to san jose ca 95111 for a monte carlo
> *


$620 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi+Nov 11 2009, 12:09 AM~15629964-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 17 2009, 04:42 PM~14795988
> *
> Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!
> 
> China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit real 2.5" Zenith Coins  :0  :0  :0
> Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited  :thumbsup:
> *These are add-on's or upgrades available with wheel purchases!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for a set of these shipped to 75104
> [/b]
Click to expand...

They are only available as an upgrade with purchase of wheels...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Nov 14 2009, 02:59 PM~15665330
> *pm price for 18's w/ tires
> and 20's w/ tires please
> *


Are you asking about alloys's or wires? we sell both :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Nov 15 2009, 09:59 PM~15675658
> *how much 14s with 175/70  shipped to 95111
> *


14X7's All Chrome with 175/70R14's Mounted and Balanced
$735.00 shipped to your door!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Nov 16 2009, 11:25 AM~15679588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THESE IN 14X7 SHIPPED TO 95111
> *


$635/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by scoob509_@Nov 6 2009, 06:25 PM~15586473
> *hey nicky. i got my rims from you bro. they look good !!! great quality. they got here real quick. just like you said they would. no problems. i also got that check on time. thanks bro. we'll be doing business again soon.
> *


No Problem and Thank You for the purchase! :biggrin:


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 17 2009, 01:06 AM~15688425
> *They're done man... I'll give you a call today
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

Some wheel and tire sets we did yesterday... Cornell's, Cornell's, and more Cornell's :biggrin: 









13X7's Chrome ready to be boxed up and shipped to Texas  :0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS....HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13x7's ALL GOLD WITH THE ACCESORIES SHIPPED TO 85301? ALSO 13x7's ALL CHROME WITH THE ACCESORIES SHIPPED TO SAME ZIP? MY LAST QUESTION IS DO YOU KNOW IF THEY MAKE A 19 INCH WIRE WHEELS FOR A FRONT WHEEL DRIVE????


----------



## Dezzy Flores

How Much For Some 14x7 Gold Hub,Gold Spokes,n Gold Nipples + tires + n Gold Knockoffs ?? But No adapters !!!!
N i live in Socal'' So ill take a ride out there n pick them up''

thanx''


----------



## brian84corvette

13 by 7 all chrome with white wall tire mounted n balanced with the weights on the back side of the wheels.
with adapters and hardware - id like 3 blade knocks n a hammer
shipped to me in south FL 33063

how much total price ? and what is the perfered payment method?
my bank card / check / paypal ?

going on 72 plymoth valiant 4 door on juice


----------



## uniques66

Looking for 5 wheels, 13X7 reverse with powder coated hubs and dish in candy tangerine for a 77 Caddilac Coupe DeVille shiped to 95838. And what is your turn around time for custom wheels? 
Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## monalb

how much for this in 14x7 to 33139


----------



## POR VIDA!

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2009, 04:42 PM~14795988
> *Bringing you another Envious Touch Exclusive!!!
> 
> China Zenith style Knock-Off's that fit real 2.5" Zenith Coins  :0  :0  :0
> Real Zenith look at a fraction of the real Zenith price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock-Off & Coin Packages now Available... Hurry up and get yours, supplies are limited  :thumbsup:
> *These are add-on's or upgrades available with wheel purchases!
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Nov 20 2009, 09:22 PM~15732684
> *I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS....HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13x7's ALL GOLD WITH THE ACCESORIES SHIPPED TO 85301? ALSO 13x7's ALL CHROME WITH THE ACCESORIES SHIPPED TO SAME ZIP? MY LAST QUESTION IS DO YOU KNOW IF THEY MAKE A 19 INCH WIRE WHEELS FOR A FRONT WHEEL DRIVE????
> *


13X7's All Gold Shipped to 85301 $1,165/set
13X7's All Chrome Shipped to 85301 $390/set
No 19" wires available... only 18" or 20" Standard or Reverse


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Nov 22 2009, 12:24 AM~15742543
> *How Much For Some 14x7 Gold Hub,Gold Spokes,n Gold Nipples + tires + n Gold Knockoffs ??  But No adapters !!!!
> N i live in Socal''  So ill take a ride out there n pick them up''
> 
> thanx''
> *


14X7's 24K U.S. Gold Centers with Hankook 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $1,025/set 
14X7's China Gold Centers with Hankook 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $780/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Nov 22 2009, 01:26 PM~15745266
> *13 by 7 all chrome with white wall tire mounted n balanced with the weights on the back side of the wheels.
> with adapters and hardware -  id like 3 blade knocks n a hammer
> shipped to me in south FL 33063
> 
> how much total price ?  and what is the perfered payment method?
> my bank card / check / paypal ?
> 
> going on 72 plymoth valiant 4 door on juice
> *


13X7's All Chrome with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $703/set shipped to your door  
*Price includes: 4-Wheels, 4-Tires, Mount & Balance Tires on Wheels, 4-Adapters, 4-Knock-Off's of your choice, and 1-Tool.

I accept the following: Personal Check, Cashiers Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 22 2009, 03:17 PM~15745916
> *Looking for 5 wheels, 13X7 reverse with powder coated hubs and dish in candy tangerine for a 77 Caddilac Coupe DeVille shiped to 95838. And what is your turn around time for custom wheels?
> Thanks for reading my post.
> *


$775 and about 1-week


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by monalb_@Nov 23 2009, 12:38 AM~15750997
> *how much for this in 14x7 to 33139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$1,205/set shipped to your door :0


----------



## POR VIDA!

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 09:31 PM~15083511
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking GOOD! can you get those chip's to?


----------



## Mr.Brown

how about some 14x7's shipped to 85365 w/ acc's?


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 25 2009, 03:35 PM~15780503
> *13X7's All Gold Shipped to 85301 $1,165/set
> 13X7's All Chrome Shipped to 85301 $390/set
> No 19" wires available... only 18" or 20" Standard or Reverse
> *



Gracias homie...I will be in touch! :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903

how much for some 13x7 chrome with gold niple shipped to texas 75602


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by POR VIDA!_@Nov 25 2009, 06:05 PM~15781963
> *:thumbsup: looking GOOD! can you get those chip's to?
> *


Yes we can :yes: but limited stock


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Nov 26 2009, 01:10 AM~15786654
> *how about some 14x7's shipped to 85365 w/ acc's?
> *


$398/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Nov 29 2009, 07:59 AM~15811601
> *how much for some 13x7 chrome with gold niple shipped to texas 75602
> *


$524/set shipped to your door


----------



## cutter_era

how much for a set of 14x7 gold nipples, gold hubs, and the rest chrome.. with tires? and can you do pick up?


----------



## cutter_era

*As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*
[/quote]


acually, how much for these instead?
14x7 with GOLD HEX RECESSED k/os and gold caddy chips?
five (5) rims total.. 
thanks again


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 30 2009, 05:42 PM~15825351
> *$524/set shipped to your door
> *


thanks homie


----------



## POR VIDA!

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 30 2009, 05:40 PM~15825330
> *Yes we can  :yes:  but limited stock
> *


 :biggrin: thanx homie! how much for 13"X7 rev. or 13"X5 rev. all chrome w/ tires skinny whites,with zenith knock offs+adapt )or with triple gold and zenith knock offs+adapt +tires to 95818


----------



## POR VIDA!

> _Originally posted by POR VIDA!_@Nov 30 2009, 10:37 PM~15829134
> *:biggrin: thanx homie! how much for a set 13"X7 rev. or a set 13"X5 rev. all chrome w/ tires skinny whites,with zenith knock offs+adapt )or with triple gold and zenith knock offs+adapt +tires to 95818
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 1 2009, 09:25 PM~15245419
> *Your rims are done Freddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for these with 13s 100 spoke shipped to 18702 with tires and 2 spoke eagle knock off


----------



## nueve5

do u have any 175 70 14 in stock if u do how much for a set shipped to 78840 in texas


----------



## micheladas4me

what is the price for a set of all chrome 14x7-72 spoke cross lace shipped to 77396? thanks


----------



## BOOGA

hey homies whats good,,im looking for some 13 x 7 chrome wit gold nipples complete set how MUCH WILL IT RUN ME TO SHIP TO 75149 IN TEXAS THANKS.....


----------



## Jesus' Son

what up homie? i was wondering if you carried fwd wires and if so how much for a set of 15s no tires all chrome w/ caddy chips shipped to 95386


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

hey homie how much for 4 13x7 blue spokes blue lip everything else chrome with two bar straight k/off shipped to 79601 abilene texas?


----------



## natisfynest

how much can you do some 13's with the spokes color matched to house of kolors hot pink pearl shipped to 45225(business address)


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cutter_era_@Nov 30 2009, 07:12 PM~15826384
> *how much for a set of 14x7 gold nipples, gold hubs, and the rest chrome.. with tires? and can you do pick up?
> *


14X7's All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples and Hubs $535/set
Hankook 175/70R14's $200/set (If you want the tires mounted & balanced on the wheels add $50/set).

Yes local pick up is not a problem... let me know :thumbsup: 

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cutter_era_@Nov 30 2009, 07:19 PM~15826474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acually, how much for these instead?
> 14x7 with GOLD HEX RECESSED k/os and gold caddy chips?
> five (5) rims total..
> thanks again
> *


5-14X7 All Chrome with 24K Gold Spokes and Knock Off $706.00
The price above is without Cadillac Chips because I'm sold out of them right now.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by POR VIDA!_@Nov 30 2009, 10:37 PM~15829134
> *:biggrin: thanx homie! how much for 13"X7 rev. or 13"X5 rev. all chrome w/ tires skinny whites,with zenith knock offs+adapt )or with triple gold and zenith knock offs+adapt +tires to 95818
> *


you want the chip too right?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 30 2009, 11:10 PM~15829554
> *how much for these with 13s 100 spoke shipped to 18702 with tires and 2 spoke eagle knock off
> *


13X7's All Chrome with Powder Coated Spokes, 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced, and China Eagles $695 shipped to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Nov 30 2009, 11:33 PM~15829813
> *do u have any 175 70 14 in stock if u do how much for a set shipped to 78840 in texas
> *


I have plenty of Hankook 175/70R14's in stock but I only ship tires with wheels..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Dec 1 2009, 08:00 AM~15831662
> *what is the price for a set of all chrome 14x7-72 spoke cross lace shipped to 77396? thanks
> *


I only have straight lace 72's available right now... cross lace wont be available until after the new year..

14X7 72-Spoke All Chrome $1,054/set shipped to your door!


----------



## POR VIDA!

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 2 2009, 10:57 AM~15845269
> *you want the chip too right?
> *


yes the whole deal chips and all! :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGA

> _Originally posted by BOOGA_@Dec 1 2009, 04:51 PM~15835971
> *hey homies whats good,,im looking for some 13 x 7 chrome wit gold nipples complete set how MUCH WILL IT RUN ME TO SHIP TO 75149 IN TEXAS THANKS.....
> *


ANY INFO ON THIS YET. :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BOOGA+Dec 1 2009, 03:51 PM~15835971-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey homies whats good,,im looking for some 13 x 7 chrome wit gold nipples complete set how MUCH WILL IT RUN ME TO SHIP TO 75149 IN TEXAS THANKS.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOOGA_@Dec 2 2009, 03:19 PM~15848544
> *ANY INFO ON THIS YET. :dunno:
> *


$524/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 1 2009, 10:00 PM~15840357
> *hey homie how much for 4 13x7 blue spokes blue lip everything else chrome with two bar straight k/off shipped to 79601 abilene texas?
> *


$710/set shipped to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Dec 2 2009, 08:36 AM~15843605
> *how much can you do some 13's with the spokes color matched to house of kolors hot pink pearl shipped to 45225(business address)
> *


$510/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

Some 14X6's wrapped in Hankook 175/70R14's we did last week going to Iowa


----------



## Jesus' Son

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@Dec 1 2009, 04:38 PM~15836494
> *what up homie? i was wondering if you carried fwd wires and if so how much for a set of 15s no tires all chrome w/ caddy chips shipped to 95386
> *


 :dunno: so i take it no fwd?


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 2 2009, 07:31 PM~15850130
> *Some 14X6's wrapped in Hankook 175/70R14's we did last week going to Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for some like these but candy lime green shipped to 33012?


----------



## G-Bodyman

TTT  Rims look good.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 2 2009, 11:06 AM~15845376
> *13X7's All Chrome with Powder Coated Spokes, 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced, and China Eagles $695 shipped to your door
> *



:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthless808

How much for a set of 175/70/14 shipped to Hawaii 96707?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 2 2009, 11:06 AM~15845376
> *13X7's All Chrome with Powder Coated Spokes, 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced, and China Eagles $695 shipped to your door
> *












how much with out knock offs and without adampters?


----------



## .TODD

:biggrin:


----------



## OG 61

Nice Holiday Pricing!


----------



## loveispain

I NEEED A SET OF 13S ALL CHROME TIRES MOUNTD AND BALANCED SHIPPED TO 87114 ASAP 5


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 4 2009, 04:08 PM~15873328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much with out knock offs and without adampters?
> *


$25.00 less


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 3 2009, 11:51 AM~15859072
> *how much for some like these but candy lime green shipped to 33012?
> *


$675/set shipped to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 4 2009, 02:28 PM~15872392
> *TTT   Rims look good.
> *


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Dec 5 2009, 03:29 PM~15881976
> *Nice Holiday Pricing!
> *


This is everyday pricing! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@Dec 5 2009, 07:00 PM~15883304
> *I NEEED A SET OF 13S ALL CHROME TIRES MOUNTD AND BALANCED SHIPPED TO 87114 ASAP 5
> *


$655/set of 4 with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced shipped to your door


----------



## dunk420

i eather need a set of this wheel same color and all or a set of center golds!! 










i only need the rims! no kos adapters r tires!

i need 2 13x5.5
and 2 13 x7s!!

how much shipped to 76112???


----------



## lylorly

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 7 2009, 07:07 PM~15902893
> *$675/set shipped to your door
> *


how much without adapters? I already got Adapters. How long will they take to build?


----------



## 61deville

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 2 2009, 07:31 PM~15850130
> *Some 14X6's wrapped in Hankook 175/70R14's we did last week going to Iowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got theese and they turned out great. I Highly recommend envious touch for your wheels. 
Thanks again Nicky! :biggrin:


----------



## cutter_era

alright man, whats your paypal info so i can send the $74 for the 5 chrome recessed hex knock offs.


----------



## enrique banuelos

ttt


----------



## jorgetellez




----------



## Big Worm

Nice prices :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88

> _Originally posted by buddha21_@Nov 1 2009, 04:35 PM~15530408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *


how much shipped to 94545 hayward,ca


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 7 2009, 05:04 PM~15902850
> *$25.00 less
> *



:thumbsup: thanks :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

so i need to get a paypal account?whats turn around on those wheels? to get them powder coated and all?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 9 2009, 03:16 PM~15927486
> *so i need to get a paypal account?whats turn around on those wheels? to get them powder coated and all?
> *


About 1-week...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Dec 9 2009, 01:47 PM~15926462
> *how much shipped to 94545 hayward,ca
> *


13X7's All Chrome with 24K U.S. Gold Spokes and Knock-Off $639/set shipped to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cutter_era_@Dec 8 2009, 04:15 PM~15915345
> *alright man, whats your paypal info so i can send the $74 for the 5 chrome recessed hex knock offs.
> *


When you were PM'g me that was durring the "End of Summer Sale"... all those knock-off's are sold... the regular price for knock-off's is $75/set chrome plus $15/shipping 

PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Dec 8 2009, 04:10 PM~15915299
> *I got theese and they turned out great. I Highly recommend envious touch for your wheels.
> Thanks again Nicky!  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you for your order!!! :thumbsup: 



























Now lets see them on the Caddy :biggrin:


----------



## lifted 79 regal

how much for a set of 5 crome with all gold centers no adaptes or knock offs shipped to 85546


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lylorly_@Dec 8 2009, 08:11 AM~15910736
> *how much without adapters? I already got Adapters. How long will they take to build?
> *


$15 less and about 1-week to make...


----------



## 70DELTA88

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 9 2009, 04:29 PM~15928979
> *13X7's All Chrome with 24K U.S. Gold Spokes and Knock-Off $639/set shipped to your door
> *


 how much for all gold 13x7 and 14x7 for picked up and shipped price..thanks


----------



## 61deville

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 9 2009, 07:44 PM~15929140
> *Thank you for your order!!!  :thumbsup:
> Now lets see them on the Caddy  :biggrin:
> *


check out this thread for pics!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508007


----------



## 90coupedraggn

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2009, 11:05 AM~14874078
> *:thumbsup:
> *






QUOTE(90coupedraggn @ Aug 23 2009, 09:11 PM) *
2-- 14x7
3-- 14x6
5------rims total

Gold spokes and spinner 2 wing
rootbeer brown hub $655 for all 5

or

gold barrel everything else chrome $475 for all 5

how much shipped to 72204!!!!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Dec 9 2009, 06:09 PM~15929438
> *how much for all gold 13x7 and 14x7 for picked up and shipped price..thanks
> *


All Gold (24K U.S. Gold) 13X7's or 14X7's is $1,075/set with Knock-Off's, Adapters, and Tool...

Shipping to 94545 is $74/set for 13's and $85/set for 14's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Dec 9 2009, 06:18 PM~15929531
> *check out this thread for pics!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=508007
> *


Looks clean man... :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

Remember we can do large wheels too...


----------



## nueve5

do u have or do they even make 18x7 rev


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Dec 22 2009, 08:18 PM~16063014
> *do u have or do they even make 18x7 rev
> *


Sorry only 18X8 and 18X9 REV


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

how much for 5 reversed 13's. chrome lip and spokes, gold nipples and gold hub... with three bar swept knockoffs with some chips.... shipped to 50158? call me at 641.844.7503


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

HAVE PICS OR WEBSITE WITH PICS OF 18" NON SPOKES?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 30 2009, 02:31 PM~16135097
> *how much for 5 reversed 13's. chrome lip and spokes, gold nipples and gold hub...  with three bar swept knockoffs with some chips.... shipped to 50158? call me at 641.844.7503
> *


$845.00 shipped to your door


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Dec 30 2009, 05:30 PM~16136990
> *HAVE PICS OR WEBSITE WITH PICS OF 18" NON SPOKES?
> *


For big wheels I can get almost anything you see in a magazine or online... to get started here are some of the wheel brands I carry:

¤ Akuza
¤ Arelli
¤ Asanti
¤ Auto Couture
¤ Bazo
¤ Black Ice
¤ Bonetti
¤ Boss
¤ CEC
¤ D Forged
¤ DAAT
¤ DeModa
¤ Detata
¤ Devino
¤ Diablo
¤ Dip
¤ Dolce
¤ Donz
¤ Driv
¤ DropStars
¤ DUB
¤ DUB 3pc
¤ Dvinci
¤ Enkei
¤ F5 Racing
¤ Forgiato
¤ G Racing
¤ GFG
¤ Gianelle
¤ Gianna
¤ Gino
¤ Giovanna
¤ Giovanna Forged
¤ Giovanna GG
¤ Gitano
¤ Helo
¤ Hipnotic
¤ HRE
¤ I Forged
¤ ICCE
¤ ICE
¤ Ice Metal
¤ Incubus
¤ Intro Wheels
¤ Kaotik
¤ KMC
¤ Konig
¤ Lexani
¤ Lexani RBP
¤ Lowenhart
¤ MHT
¤ Milanni
¤ Milano
¤ MKW
¤ MOMO
¤ Moto Metal
¤ Niche
¤ Oasis
¤ OEM
¤ P Miller
¤ Panther
¤ Platinum
¤ Savini Forged
¤ Symbolic
¤ TIS
¤ Tyfun
¤ U2 Wheels
¤ Ultra
¤ VCT
¤ Velocity
¤ Verde
¤ Zenetti


:biggrin:


----------



## trippleOGalex

HOW MUCH for a set of 14X6's w/all accessories delivered to
20111 va?


----------



## browntrash13

are u takeing any sets 2 pomona jan 17?looking 4 a set of 13 all chrome rev?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 30 2009, 11:13 PM~16141399
> *$845.00 shipped to your door
> *


with tires??


----------



## coyote

any cross laces


----------



## TUKINSTANG

same spinner in all gold shipped to 71459


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 31 2009, 12:19 AM~16141480
> *For big wheels I can get almost anything you see in a magazine or online... to get started here are some of the wheel brands I carry:
> 
> ¤ Akuza
> ¤ Arelli
> ¤ Asanti
> ¤ Auto Couture
> ¤ Bazo
> ¤ Black Ice
> ¤ Bonetti
> ¤ Boss
> ¤ CEC
> ¤ D Forged
> ¤ DAAT
> ¤ DeModa
> ¤ Detata
> ¤ Devino
> ¤ Diablo
> ¤ Dip
> ¤ Dolce
> ¤ Donz
> ¤ Driv
> ¤ DropStars
> ¤ DUB
> ¤ DUB 3pc
> ¤ Dvinci
> ¤ Enkei
> ¤ F5 Racing
> ¤ Forgiato
> ¤ G Racing
> ¤ GFG
> ¤ Gianelle
> ¤ Gianna
> ¤ Gino
> ¤ Giovanna
> ¤ Giovanna Forged
> ¤ Giovanna GG
> ¤ Gitano
> ¤ Helo
> ¤ Hipnotic
> ¤ HRE
> ¤ I Forged
> ¤ ICCE
> ¤ ICE
> ¤ Ice Metal
> ¤ Incubus
> ¤ Intro Wheels
> ¤ Kaotik
> ¤ KMC
> ¤ Konig
> ¤ Lexani
> ¤ Lexani RBP
> ¤ Lowenhart
> ¤ MHT
> ¤ Milanni
> ¤ Milano
> ¤ MKW
> ¤ MOMO
> ¤ Moto Metal
> ¤ Niche
> ¤ Oasis
> ¤ OEM
> ¤ P Miller
> ¤ Panther
> ¤ Platinum
> ¤ Savini Forged
> ¤ Symbolic
> ¤ TIS
> ¤ Tyfun
> ¤ U2 Wheels
> ¤ Ultra
> ¤ VCT
> ¤ Velocity
> ¤ Verde
> ¤ Zenetti
> :biggrin:
> *


PRICE ON BOSS 332 BLACK AND CHROME 18X8 GM CADDY CTS 5 LUG ? RIMS ONLY SHIPPED TO 34608


----------



## CasinoDreams

do you do wheel and tires combos 13x7 chrome spokes shipped to 07102


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by trippleOGalex_@Dec 31 2009, 11:17 AM~16145070
> *HOW MUCH for a set of 14X6's w/all accessories delivered  to
> 20111 va?
> *


$475/set shipped to your door, includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by browntrash13_@Dec 31 2009, 04:09 PM~16147462
> *are u takeing any sets 2 pomona jan 17?looking 4 a set of 13 all chrome rev?
> *


Sorry I don't go to Pomona durring the winter months... I'll be out there in April but you can always pick them up here in Whittier or I can meet up with you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Dec 31 2009, 05:07 PM~16147974
> *with tires??
> *


No; do you need tires? LMK
155/80R13's are $25/each


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Dec 31 2009, 05:23 PM~16148133
> *any cross laces
> *


Yes sir... 100 Spoke and 72 Spoke

Here's a pic of some 100 Spoke Cross Lace that we built


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16174578
> *do you do wheel and tires combos 13x7 chrome spokes shipped to 07102
> *


13X7's with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $695 Shipped to your door  
*Price includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Jan 3 2010, 08:03 PM~16173991
> *PRICE ON BOSS 332 BLACK AND CHROME 18X8 GM CADDY CTS 5 LUG ? RIMS ONLY SHIPPED TO 34608
> *


Did you want a price for all chrome and a price for black, or did you mean the black with chrome inserts? I carry all their styles, let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 4PUMPEDMONTE_@Jan 2 2010, 06:54 PM~16164316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same spinner in all gold shipped to 71459
> *


All gold with the blue nipples and hub like in the picture or just all gold?


----------



## Envious Touch

Every Other Spoke Transparent Black with Chrome Nipples, Transparent Black Nipples with Chrome Spokes, Transparent Black Hub, Transparent Black outer with Chrome stripe in the middle lip...


----------



## droptop63

hey u gave me price for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 w/accs shipped to 79072 tx but can cant find it no more can u send me a price again and how do i oder them anyways.thanks


----------



## droptop63

oyeah do yall have st8t 3 bar kos


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Jan 6 2010, 07:26 PM~16207479
> *hey u gave me price for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 w/accs shipped to 79072 tx but can cant find it no more can u send me a price again and how do i oder them anyways.thanks
> *


$437/set shipped
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal.

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by droptop63_@Jan 6 2010, 07:28 PM~16207502
> *oyeah do yall have st8t 3 bar kos
> *


3-Bar Straights like these? If so thats a no... china dont make them :nosad:











Here are the styles I carry... all are available in chrome or gold


----------



## Pjay

price for 14x7 with black dish n black hub everything else chrome


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 6 2010, 11:20 PM~16210956
> *price for 14x7 with black dish n black hub everything else chrome
> *


$585/set  
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Jesus' Son

whats up man? you carry any front wheel drive spokes ?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@Jan 7 2010, 12:28 AM~16211530
> *whats up man? you carry any front wheel drive spokes ?
> *


Yes we do... Standards and Reverse are the same price


----------



## REGALHILOW

how cross lace f style knock off


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Jan 7 2010, 12:54 AM~16211685
> *how cross  lace f style knock off
> *


$515/set with stainless spoke and nipple
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## liv_n_low

how much for chrome 13x7 crosslaces with accesories shipped to nc27516.
u only have 100 spokes and 72s available for crosslace?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by liv_n_low_@Jan 7 2010, 04:12 PM~16216881
> *how much for chrome 13x7 crosslaces with accesories shipped to nc27516.
> u only have 100 spokes and 72s available for crosslace?
> *


Yea, only 72 or 100 Spoke in Cross Lace...

72 Spoke Cross Lace $1,193/set shipped
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool 

100 Spoke Cross Lace with stainless spoke and nipple $623/set shipped
*includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## liv_n_low

word thanx


----------



## *New Movement Md*

*As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*
[/quote]



:wow:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Get them while you can!!!*[/i] :wow: :yes:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

I'm going to have to hit you up for a spare 13x7, black rim with black hub. chrome everything else.


----------



## REGALHILOW

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 7 2010, 01:48 PM~16216158
> *$515/set with stainless spoke and nipple
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


About how long to make them how much up front to start them?


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 7 2010, 05:48 PM~16216158
> *$515/set with stainless spoke and nipple
> *includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *



:0 515 with ss ?


----------



## TUKINSTANG

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 7 2010, 01:10 AM~16210826
> *Here are the styles I carry... all are available in chrome or gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE ON G 

SHIPPED TO 71459


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for 4 adaptors and k/o's style L w/ zenith chips for 13x7 shipped to va 23464
don't know bolt pattern but its for 98 towncar


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 6 2010, 11:10 PM~16210826
> *3-Bar Straights like these? If so thats a no... china dont make them :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the styles I carry... all are available in chrome or gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the l style knock offs


----------



## ChevyRider82

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7'S WITH JUST WHITE SPOKES WITH ALL ACC. AND HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CENTER GOLD WITH ALL ACC.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 8 2010, 11:56 PM~16233354
> *I'm going to have to hit you up for a spare 13x7, black rim with black hub. chrome everything else.
> *


$145 with 1- knock off and adapter


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Jan 9 2010, 12:04 AM~16233414
> *About how long to make them how much up front to start them?
> *


I got a couple sets done already... no money needed up front; just let me know when you need them :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 9 2010, 03:54 PM~16237964
> *:0 515 with ss ?
> *


Yes sir :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 4PUMPEDMONTE_@Jan 9 2010, 06:43 PM~16239363
> *PRICE ON G
> 
> SHIPPED TO 71459
> *


In Chrome $90/set shipped
In 24K U.S. Gold $180/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 9 2010, 09:23 PM~16240977
> *how much for 4 adaptors and k/o's  style A w/ zenith chips for 13x7 shipped to va 23464
> don't know bolt pattern but its for 98 towncar
> *


4-Chrome 2 Bar Swept (Recess) Knock Off's
4-15 Hole Universal 5 Lug Adapters
4-Zenith Coins for Knock Off's

$240 shipped to 23464 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 9 2010, 11:38 PM~16242121
> *how much for the l style knock offs
> *


In Chrome $90/set shipped
In 24K U.S. Gold $180/set shipped

or if you like I have a set of the hex ko's but the gold is slightly dis-colored (blems) $85/set shipped  


















Here's a close-up its hard to tell but there is dis-coloring in the gold


----------



## touchdowntodd

any pics of 100 spoke xlace?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 11 2010, 12:24 PM~16255206
> *any pics of 100 spoke xlace?
> *


Here's a pic of some 100 Spoke Cross Lace that we built


----------



## majikmike0118

do you have a 72 spoke non cross laced?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jan 11 2010, 03:57 PM~16257249
> *do you have a 72 spoke non cross laced?
> *


Sure do... and free Zenith Coins with Purcahse :biggrin: 

*72-Spoke Straight Lace*
*13X7 and 14X7 Sets starting at $985.00*

_**Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.*_
_**All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).*_


----------



## 90coupedraggn

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 25 2009, 11:05 AM~14874078
> *:thumbsup:
> *


QUOTE(90coupedraggn @ Aug 23 2009, 09:11 PM) *
2-- 14x7
3-- 14x6
5------rims total

Gold spokes and spinner 2 wing
rootbeer brown hub $655 for all 5

or

gold barrel everything else chrome $475 for all 5

thumbsup.gif

is this still a good price if so how much shipping to 72204!!!


----------



## BIG ROC

How much for these 100 spoke, 14x7 except with a black hub shipped to 63104?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jan 11 2010, 04:57 PM~16257876
> *QUOTE(90coupedraggn @ Aug 23 2009, 09:11 PM) *
> 2-- 14x7
> 3-- 14x6
> 5------rims total
> 
> Gold spokes and spinner 2 wing
> rootbeer brown hub $655 for all 5
> 
> or
> 
> gold barrel everything else chrome $475 for all 5
> 
> thumbsup.gif
> 
> is this still a good price if so how much shipping to 72204!!!
> *


2-14X7 and 3-14X6 All Chrome with 24K U.S. Gold Outers $810 plus $120 shipping = $930 shipped to your door... prices on gold went up since I last quoted you :yessad:
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## mouse1

> *As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*


 :wow:
[/quote]

how much for these wheels with tires shipped to 78852 tx.
(2-13x7 &2-13x5.5)

and some gold centers with tires also shipped
(all 4 13x7)


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 11 2010, 06:15 PM~16258791
> *How much for these 100 spoke, 14x7 except with a black hub shipped to 63104?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14X7's All Black with Chrome Nipples and Knock-off $780/set shipped to your door  
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

I can even do it with those same zenith coins for $822 total :0


----------



## mouse1

waiting on reply :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Jan 12 2010, 03:04 PM~16268166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these wheels with tires shipped to 78852 tx.
> (2-13x7 &2-13x5.5)
> 
> and some gold centers with tires also shipped
> (all 4 13x7)
> *


2-13X7's and 2-13X5.5's All Chrome with 24K U.S. Gold Spokes and Knock-Off's, 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced shipped to 78852 $895

13X7 Gold Centers (China Gold) with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $815 shipped 

13X7 Gold Centers (24K U.S. Gold) with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $1085 shipped 

*price includes: tires, wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## dunk420

this same wheel

i need 2 13x5.5
and 2 13 x7s!!

how much shipped to 76112???

i will get my own tires!!


----------



## lowdeville

envious,answer your pms please :wave:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 11 2010, 12:13 PM~16255109
> *4-Chrome 2 Bar Swept (Recess) Knock Off's
> 4-15 Hole Universal 5 Lug Adapters
> 4-Zenith Coins for Knock Off's
> 
> $240 shipped to 23464  :0
> *


how do i order and instead of style A i want style L:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jan 15 2010, 12:36 PM~16301247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this same wheel
> 
> i need 2 13x5.5
> and 2 13 x7s!!
> 
> how much shipped to 76112???
> 
> i will get my own tires!!
> *


$607/set shipped
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 15 2010, 05:13 PM~16303638
> *envious,answer your pms please :wave:
> *


I don't have any PM's from you :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 15 2010, 05:55 PM~16303969
> *how do i order  :biggrin:
> *


I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal...

PayPal Account is: [email protected]

let me know if you need our mailing address to send any of the other forms of payments


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 15 2010, 06:04 PM~16304031
> *I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal...
> 
> PayPal Account is: [email protected]
> 
> let me know if you need our mailing address to send any of the other forms of payments
> *


can i call monday to place order


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 15 2010, 06:16 PM~16304110
> *can i call monday to place order
> *


Sure can... (562) 244-0554 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 15 2010, 07:00 PM~16303994
> *I don't have any PM's from you :dunno:
> *


2-14x7 all chrome reverse,adaptors and 4 175/70/14's shipped to 58265 north dakota


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 6 2010, 11:10 PM~16210826
> *Here are the styles I carry... all are available in chrome or gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking for a set of double gold spokes and nipples 14x7 with tires 175 /70 small white walls with the 3 wing chorme Knock 0ffs like letter F shipped to 95111 whats the price on these


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Here are the styles I carry... all are available in chrome or gold  








supp nick! i need a set of letter "a" k.o's in chrome and a set of gold, please get back at me :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 11 2010, 12:18 PM~16255150
> *In Chrome $90/set shipped
> In 24K U.S. Gold $180/set shipped
> 
> or if you like I have a set of the hex ko's but the gold is slightly dis-colored (blems) $85/set shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a close-up its hard to tell but there is dis-coloring in the gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wrong ones ment L knock off


----------



## impalaluv

lmk on some all gold w/acceseries ,like gold knock off & hammer ,adapters seriously want to buy some so im checking everyones prices ,also shipped to 93638 madera,ca


----------



## Soultrain

how much for a set of 14x7s with tires and with 2bar knockoff to Baltimore maryland 21215 oh yea all chrome


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 08:31 PM~15083511
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 13x7 72 powder colored barrel hub and k/o - price on straight and crossed ?

Thanks

93905 but I might be able to pick up


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 15 2010, 09:18 PM~16305718
> *2-14x7 all chrome reverse,adaptors and 4 175/70/14's shipped to 58265 north dakota
> *


You want two of those tires mounted on the wheels?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Jan 16 2010, 10:10 AM~16308843
> *looking for a set of double gold spokes and nipples 14x7 with tires 175 /70 small white walls with the 3 wing chorme Knock 0ffs  like letter F  shipped to 95111  whats the price on these
> *


$985 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 16 2010, 02:39 PM~16310524
> *Here are the styles I carry... all are available in chrome or gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supp nick! i need a set of letter "a" k.o's in chrome and a set of gold, please get back at me :biggrin:
> *


Will do homie... I should be out your way this week I'll bring a set out with me  :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 16 2010, 08:41 PM~16312869
> *wrong ones ment L knock off
> *


In Chrome $90/set shipped
In 24K U.S. Gold $180/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 16 2010, 09:47 PM~16313391
> *lmk on some all gold w/acceseries ,like gold knock off & hammer ,adapters seriously want to buy some so im checking everyones prices ,also shipped to 93638 madera,ca
> *


All 24K U.S. Gold 13's or 14's $1135/set shipped
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Jan 17 2010, 07:10 PM~16319608
> *how much for a set of 14x7s with tires and with 2bar knockoff to Baltimore maryland 21215 oh yea all chrome
> *


14X7's all chrome with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced $795 shipped
*price includes: wheels, tires, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## black240

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Jan 7 2010, 07:36 PM~16219402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *



How much for these in 14x7 with 2' white wall. Also with gold nipples, spoke, 2bar with caddy coin and gold center to Houston, Tx. 77089.

How many spokes are these 72 or 100?

and just a price as pictured with the tires please.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Jan 17 2010, 08:19 PM~16320462
> *how much for 13x7 72 powder colored barrel hub and k/o - price on straight and crossed ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 93905 but I might be able to pick up
> *


$1305 p/u or $1355 shipped for the straights...
$1405 p/u or $1455 shipped for the cross


----------



## Envious Touch

losraider63 your wheels going out tomorrow... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 17 2010, 07:43 PM~16320809
> *$1305 p/u or $1355 shipped for the straights...
> $1405 p/u or $1455 shipped for the cross
> *


thanks for the quick reply


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 17 2010, 08:38 PM~16320727
> *All 24K U.S. Gold 13's or 14's $1135/set shipped
> *price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> *


does it matter cross laced or not because i want cross lace :0


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 17 2010, 09:31 PM~16320633
> *You want two of those tires mounted on the wheels?
> *


 2-14x7 all chrome reverse,and the 4 tires,I can mount them


----------



## low of 79

Send it also to Germany?
A set 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes ...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Jan 18 2010, 01:04 AM~16323754
> *does it matter cross laced or not because i want cross lace :0
> *


Yea, Cross Lace is $150 more a set


----------



## dken

how much for a set of 14x6s w/tires shipped to 52001


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 19 2010, 06:33 AM~16336780
> *2-14x7 all chrome reverse,and the 4 tires,I can mount them
> *


$520.00 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by low of 79_@Jan 19 2010, 10:10 AM~16338164
> *Send it also to Germany?
> A set 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes ...
> *


Yes we can ship to Germany... PM me your shipping address and I can calculate shipping for you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jan 19 2010, 01:49 PM~16340216
> *how much for a set of 14x6s w/tires shipped to 52001
> *


14X6's all chrome with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced $743 shipped to 52001
*price includes: wheels, tires, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## 80GRAND

whats a price on a set of 13x7's powder coated pearl white i want th whole wheel done hub spokes nips and dish with a chrome 2 bar spinner let me thanks via pm please .....thanks


----------



## vengence

price on a set of triple chrome 13s ready to put on ride shipped to 98513 please


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 8 2010, 03:31 PM~16226795
> *Get them while you can!!![/i] :wow:  :yes:
> *


do you still have a set for sale????


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jan 19 2010, 03:15 PM~16341084
> *whats a price on a set of 13x7's powder coated pearl white i want th whole wheel done hub spokes nips and dish with a chrome 2 bar spinner let me thanks via pm please .....thanks
> *


$795/set 
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 19 2010, 03:33 PM~16341352
> *price on a set of triple chrome 13s ready to put on ride shipped to 98513 please
> *


4-13X7 100 Spoke with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced $625 shipped  
*price includes: wheels, tires, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 19 2010, 05:14 PM~16342700
> *do you still have a set for sale????
> *


I got a few sets left... LMK  

PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## black240

Envious you still have not gave me my quote dont forget about me please. Disregard on the tires of the 2' white wall make them 1 1/2 white please. When you can give me the quote.


----------



## Badass94Cad

I'm thinking about a set of 14x7 chrome dish with powder coated dark blue spokes and hub to match the top on this car, chrome 2 bar knock-off, and tires shipped to 07006. Thanks!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by black240_@Jan 19 2010, 09:44 PM~16346357
> *Envious you still have not gave me my quote dont forget about me please. Disregard on the tires of the 2' white wall make them 1 1/2 white please. When you can give me the quote.
> *


There was no pic in your PM... :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 20 2010, 07:15 AM~16349685
> *I'm thinking about a set of 14x7 chrome dish with powder coated dark blue spokes and hub to match the top on this car, chrome 2 bar knock-off, and tires shipped to 07006. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Lincoln, it looks good on the Vogues :yes:

Now back to your quote...
14X7's All Chrome with Powder Spokes and Hub $599/set shipped
*price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

or

14X7's All Chrome with Powder Spokes / Hub and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $905 shipped
*price includes: wheels, tires, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 20 2010, 05:00 PM~16353231
> *Nice Lincoln, it looks good on the Vogues :yes:
> 
> Now back to your quote...
> 14X7's All Chrome with Powder Spokes and Hub $599/set shipped
> *price includes: wheels, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> 
> or
> 
> 14X7's All Chrome with Powder Spokes / Hub and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $905 shipped
> *price includes: wheels, tires, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> *


 Thanks. Those tires and wheels are old...but I kept 'em clean. :happysad: Time for something new. :biggrin:


----------



## black240

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 20 2010, 02:52 PM~16353144
> *There was no pic in your PM... :dunno:
> *



on page 27. I have a picture of the ones i was talking about. I will pm you in min with the picture.


----------



## black240

These here sir.








*As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*


I pm you also.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by black240_@Jan 20 2010, 06:53 PM~16356200
> *These here sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> I pm you also.
> *





> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> 
> in 14x7. I need to quotes please as shown in the pictures with a 1 1/2 white wall.
> 
> and
> 
> 
> gold spokes, gold hub, gold nipples, chrome lip, with knock off thats on there with same tire as the first quote.
> 
> 
> Thanks  :biggrin: *


As Pictured with Tires: 14X7's with 24K U.S. Gold Spokes and Knock-Off's, and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $985 shipped

As Pictured without Tires: 14X7's with 24K U.S. Gold Spokes and Knock-Off's $663/set shipped

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In Center Gold you have two options... China Gold or U.S. Gold. I'm quoting you for both :biggrin: 

14X7's Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold), and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $1,205 shipped

14X7's Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold) $883 shipped

14X7's Center Gold (China Gold), and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $915 shipped

14X7's Center Gold (China Gold) $603 shipped


----------



## black240

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 21 2010, 12:08 PM~16364060
> *As Pictured with Tires: 14X7's with 24K U.S. Gold Spokes and Knock-Off's, and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $985 shipped
> 
> As Pictured without Tires: 14X7's with 24K U.S. Gold Spokes and Knock-Off's $663/set shipped
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In Center Gold you have two options... China Gold or U.S. Gold. I'm quoting you for both  :biggrin:
> 
> 14X7's Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold), and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $1,205 shipped
> 
> 14X7's Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold) $883 shipped
> 
> 14X7's Center Gold (China Gold), and 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $915 shipped
> 
> 14X7's Center Gold (China Gold) $603 shipped
> *




These are the prices for 100 spokes right?


----------



## SICK 87

Hey is it possible to ship 4 dishes 4hubs to washington zip 98802 for me to paint an ship back to get assembled? If so how much.. 13x7


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by black240_@Jan 21 2010, 09:09 PM~16370260
> *These are the prices for 100 spokes right?
> *


:yes:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by black240_@Jan 20 2010, 07:53 PM~16356200
> *These here sir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> I pm you also.
> *



how much are these??
pm me for 13 caddillac chips and all


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Jan 22 2010, 01:22 AM~16373331
> *Hey is it possible to ship 4 dishes 4hubs to washington zip 98802 for me to paint an ship back to get assembled? If so how much.. 13x7
> *


Yea no problem, but I'd recommend powder coating them for durability especially when mounting tires, the paint at the lip of the wheel can chip. I can color match most any color including candys, so unless your muraling or patterning them out powder coat would be best.

If you still want to do it the way you said it would be $395/set shipped to you once their assembled plus the shipping of when I first send out the parts (shouldn't be much @$30 to $40 +/-).


----------



## mr84caprice

I am looking for these in 13x7







including shipping to Seattle,WA 98122 PM me price info please. The color would be Daytona blue pearl


----------



## SICK 87

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 22 2010, 10:45 AM~16374893
> *Yea no problem, but I'd recommend powder coating them for durability especially when mounting tires, the paint at the lip of the wheel can chip. I can color match most any color including candys, so unless your muraling or patterning them out powder coat would be best.
> 
> If you still want to do it the way you said it would be $395/set shipped to you once their assembled plus the shipping of when I first send out the parts (shouldn't be much @$30 to $40 +/-).
> *



Ok thanx, how close too a color can you get? Its a metalic, called "wintred red pearl"


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Jan 22 2010, 11:34 AM~16375873
> *Ok thanx, how close too a color can you get? Its a metalic, called "wintred red pearl"
> *


With the color code, close... with an actual paint sample I can get it exact.


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2010, 03:20 PM~16340565
> *14X6's all chrome with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced $743 shipped to 52001
> *price includes: wheels, tires, knock-off's, adapters, and tool.
> *



how much more for the cross laced. same pkg.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SICK 87_@Jan 22 2010, 11:34 AM~16375873
> *Ok thanx, how close too a color can you get? Its a metalic, called "wintred red pearl"
> *


With a color sample 100% match... with the paint code, really really close.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dken_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 AM~16476592
> *how much more for the cross laced. same pkg.
> *


$893 total shipped


----------



## majikmike0118

any pics of the 100 spoke cross lace all chrome yet? :cheesy:


----------



## kandypaint

All Chrome 13's Complete set w/acc's $325.00

how much shipped to 31907


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 wires WITH accesories shipped to chicago 60625???


----------



## dken

r u going to be doing any tax time specials??


----------



## BiggJim313

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 17 2010, 08:48 PM~16320897
> *losraider63 your wheels going out tomorrow...  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set like this that's all black with gold nipples and gold cadillac 2 bar k/o's for 2 14×7 and 2 14×6's.shipped to 48209 with and without tires? Please send message.Thanks.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Feb 1 2010, 03:56 PM~16479204
> *any pics of the 100 spoke cross lace all chrome yet?  :cheesy:
> *


Been swamped... I'll get some pics up... were doing 5 sets of the 100-spoke cross lace this week.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Feb 1 2010, 04:17 PM~16479417
> *All Chrome 13's  Complete set w/acc's $325.00
> 
> how much shipped to 31907
> *


$425/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Feb 1 2010, 04:36 PM~16479644
> *how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 wires WITH accesories shipped to chicago 60625???
> *


$415/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dken_@Feb 2 2010, 07:19 PM~16493238
> *r u going to be doing any tax time specials??
> *


Not at this point... our everyday prices are already low :biggrin: 


but don't be afraid to negotiate with me... if I can pass along a savings I will


----------



## CPT BOY

do you guys powder coat?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 22 2010, 11:09 AM~16375634
> *I am looking for these in 13x7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including shipping to Seattle,WA 98122 PM me price info please. The color would be Daytona blue pearl
> *


$660/set shipped exactly like pic... or any other color you want.
includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## SIK_9D1

how much for? All Chrome 13x7 no Acc with root beer brown long spokes?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 3 2010, 12:00 AM~16496598
> *do you guys powder coat?
> *


We offer: Powder Coating, Gold Plating, Black Nickle, Pin Stripping, Leafing, and Engraving :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 3 2010, 12:04 AM~16496645
> *how much for? All Chrome 13x7 no Acc with root beer brown long spokes?
> *


$400/set


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2010, 12:09 AM~16496683
> *We offer: Powder Coating, Gold Plating, Black Nickle, Pin Stripping, Leafing, and Engraving :yes:
> *


sounds good, im gonna have to come check you guys out, im not that far,im in Downey :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 3 2010, 12:11 AM~16496692
> *sounds good, im gonna have to come check you guys out, im not that far,im in Downey :biggrin:
> *


Hit me up when your ready.

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2010, 12:13 AM~16496708
> *Hit me up when your ready.
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-0554
> *



are you the owner?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 3 2010, 12:15 AM~16496718
> *are you the owner?
> *


I do it all... one man business over here :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2010, 12:26 AM~16496795
> *I do it all... one man business over here  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

how much for 13x7 all chrome shipped to 79015


----------



## jgcustomz

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Feb 1 2010, 04:56 PM~16479204
> *any pics of the 100 spoke cross lace all chrome yet?  :cheesy:
> *


x100 cross laced :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

set of all chrome 13's with the zenith style ko and chip like pic in the 1st page and tires shipped to az 86401 business address too. do you have pics of the cross laced or you guys just fucking around? how much are those???


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2010, 11:50 AM~16498262
> *set of all chrome 13's with the zenith style ko and chip like pic in the 1st page and tires shipped to az 86401 business address too. do you have pics of the cross laced or you guys just fucking around? how much are those???
> *


No bull shit they are dope gonna be ordering mine next week


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2010, 08:50 AM~16498262
> *set of all chrome 13's with the zenith style ko and chip like pic in the 1st page and tires shipped to az 86401 business address too. do you have pics of the cross laced or you guys just fucking around? how much are those???
> *


Been doing the 100 spoke cross lace for a while... I need to take some pic's of all chrome/stainless but been real busy... here's a pic of some 100 Spoke Cross Lace that we built


----------



## Beanerking1

:0 i like those, i never seen them but i havent needed wheels in about 2 years so i never noticed or seen them. whats the ticket on 13's with tires shipped to az 86401? straight laced and cross laced? quote on both please :biggrin:


----------



## tonelocz559

how for triple gold 14x7 cadillac knock off


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Feb 3 2010, 01:14 AM~16495339
> *How much for a set like this that's all black with gold nipples and gold cadillac 2 bar k/o's for 2 14×7 and 2 14×6's.shipped to 48209 with and without tires? Please send message.Thanks.
> *


X2 but with a gold hub


----------



## ez64

HOW MUCH FOR A SET 13x17 CENTER GOLD ALL 4 WITH TIRES ...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 3 2010, 12:31 AM~16496816
> *how much for 13x7 all chrome shipped to 79015
> *


$430/set shipped
includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Feb 3 2010, 12:35 AM~16496839
> *x100 cross laced :biggrin:
> *


Will do :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 3 2010, 08:50 AM~16498262
> *set of all chrome 13's with the zenith style ko and chip like pic in the 1st page and tires shipped to az 86401 business address too. do you have pics of the cross laced or you guys just fucking around? how much are those???
> *


13X7's all chrome with zenith style knock-off's and zenith chips $450 shipped
All the above with 155/80R13's $660 shipped 

Both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 4 2010, 12:54 AM~16507746
> *$430/set shipped
> includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by tonelocz559_@Feb 3 2010, 08:56 PM~16505508
> *how for triple gold 14x7 cadillac knock off
> *


$625/set without caddy chips because I'm out...
includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool

P.S. thats 24K U.S. Gold :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ez64_@Feb 3 2010, 10:39 PM~16507059
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET 13x17 CENTER GOLD ALL 4 WITH TIRES ...
> *


13X7's Center Gold (China Gold) $505/set
13X7's Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold) $785/set
both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool...

155/80R13's $100/set

If you want tires mounted & balanced add $50/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 3 2010, 09:40 PM~16506208
> *X2 but with a gold hub
> *


So you want all black with gold nipples and hub?

if so... $905/set


----------



## sinister21

can i get a price on one 13x7 deep dish 100 spoke gold center wheel shipped to 95742 i only need the wheel nothing else pm me please


----------



## ROCK OUT

:banghead: sold my lincoln's wires, hope getting these cross lace wheels wont take too long :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2010, 04:02 PM~16500249
> *Been doing the 100 spoke cross lace for a while... I need to take some pic's of all chrome/stainless but been real busy... here's a pic of some 100 Spoke Cross Lace that we built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey nicky any pics of the all chromes done yet and how can i pay i want to order anyhow 13x7 all chromes wit tires to 34953 i do not have pay pal also zenith spinners two bar with coins


----------



## 95rangeron14z

Pm me a price of center gold 13s.. Rims only shiped to 33012


----------



## lowandslowlyfe

wondering how much is all black 13x7 rev with and w/o tire set balanced and mounted. and another price on all chrome 13x7 rev with and w/o tire set balanced and mounted both shipped to 85309 thanks


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 4 2010, 03:13 AM~16507881
> *So you want all black with gold nipples and hub?
> 
> if so... $905/set
> *


Is that with tires? If it is how much with out thanks


----------



## majikmike0118

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sinister21_@Feb 4 2010, 03:22 PM~16513073
> *can i get a price on one 13x7 deep dish 100 spoke gold center wheel shipped to 95742 i only need the wheel nothing else pm me please
> *


13X7 Center Gold (China Gold) $530/set shipped
13X7 Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold) $720/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 4 2010, 04:54 PM~16514048
> *:banghead: sold my lincoln's wires, hope getting these cross lace wheels wont take too long :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Feb 5 2010, 04:57 PM~16524981
> *hey nicky any pics of the all chromes done yet and how can i pay i want to order anyhow 13x7 all chromes wit tires to 34953 i do not have pay pal also zenith spinners two bar with coins
> *


No pic's yet, I got alot of pics from color combos that we did last week, I just got to load them :yes:

I accept: Personal Checks, Bank Checks, Money Orders, Western Union, and PayPal... your choice


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 5 2010, 05:09 PM~16525113
> *Pm me a price of center gold 13s.. Rims only shiped to 33012
> *


13X7 Center Gold (China Gold) $576/set shipped
13X7 Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold) $766/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowandslowlyfe_@Feb 5 2010, 10:53 PM~16528502
> *wondering how much is all black 13x7 rev with and w/o tire set balanced and mounted. and another price on all chrome 13x7 rev with and w/o tire set balanced and mounted both shipped to 85309 thanks
> *


13X7's all black $950/set shipped without tires or $1235 with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced.

13X7's all chrome $390/set shipped without tires or $675 with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced.

Both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Feb 6 2010, 01:59 AM~16529791
> *Is that with tires? If it is how much with out thanks
> *


That's without :yes:


----------



## mouse1

> *As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*


:wow:
[/quote]

how much for these wheels shipped to 78853?
13x7


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 1 2010, 12:42 PM~16477298
> *$893 total shipped
> *


(100 spk cross lace)
is that standard with stainless spokes and nipples?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mouse1_@Feb 10 2010, 02:52 PM~16573744
> *:wow:
> 
> how much for these wheels  shipped to 78853?
> 13x7
> *


Keep in mind that gold prices went up since I originally posted that... $645/set shipped and that includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool.

P.S. that's 24K U.S. Gold :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dken_@Feb 10 2010, 06:18 PM~16575864
> *(100 spk cross lace)
> is that standard with stainless spokes and nipples?
> *


They sure are :yes:


----------



## 69droptop

how much for 14x7 all chrome purple nipples shipped to 27344 fedex


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 10 2010, 07:25 PM~16575945
> *They sure are :yes:
> *


sir, i think i may be giving you a portion of my taxes this year. you say you also have a hydro line..... hhhmmmmm.......


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 10 2010, 06:25 PM~16575945
> *They sure are :yes:
> *


Just wondering, is all your powder coating and painting done in house?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Feb 10 2010, 06:48 PM~16576182
> *Just wondering, is all your powder coating and painting done in house?
> *


No it's not


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Feb 10 2010, 06:38 PM~16576088
> *how much for 14x7 all chrome purple nipples shipped to 27344 fedex
> *


$553/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## CUZICAN

*As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories*









*As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories*
[/quote]

How much for a set of 4 Knockoffs w/cadillac chips shipped to 20602
CHROME OR GOLD


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 11 2010, 12:20 AM~16580070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> How much for a set of 4 Knockoffs w/cadillac chips shipped to 20602
> CHROME OR GOLD
> *


I'm all out of Caddy chips right now :yessad:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 11 2010, 11:48 PM~16590231
> *I'm all out of Caddy chips right now :yessad:
> *


How much for just the knockoffs without chips shipped to 20602


----------



## fleetwood88

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769131
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *


how much 13 shipped to 33183, miami


----------



## fleetwood88

gold ones ^  :nicoderm:


----------



## 1regio3

wats up homie i wanted to know the Priced to shipped to TEXAS 76039. All chrome same knock-off as above, no tires how much like the ones in the pick thanks homie let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

_Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples._


----------



## lowrider2000

how much for some 13x7 chrome rim , gold center ,chrome 2prong knockoff shipped to houston tx


----------



## latinxs

Hey bro how much for some 13x5.5 with tires and acc? Do you have the 1inch white wall? Shipped to 83687... 

Hey bro how far are you from Panorama city I am hedding there at the end of March to vist some family. Mabey i can sweep by??


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

the chrome and gold wheels with the caddy chips are not as pictured i think you should tell the public the chips cost and additional $90.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 13 2010, 12:24 AM~16599706
> *How much for just the knockoffs without chips shipped to 20602
> *


$90/set shipped for chrome or $180/set shipped for 24K U.S. gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88+Feb 13 2010, 10:34 PM~16606235-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much 13 shipped to 33183, miami
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwood88_@Feb 13 2010, 10:35 PM~16606243
> *gold ones ^   :nicoderm:
> *


13X7's All Chrome wit 24K U.S. Gold Spokes and Knock-off $679/set shipped
*includes: knock-off (your choice of style), adapter, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Feb 14 2010, 03:51 PM~16610985
> *wats up homie i wanted to know the Priced to shipped to TEXAS 76039. All chrome same knock-off as above, no tires how much like the ones in the pick thanks homie let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13X7's all chrome $418/set shipped... if you want the zenith chips as pictured add $60 for a set of 4  
Price includes: Knock-off's, Adapters, and Tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowrider2000_@Feb 14 2010, 06:28 PM~16612034
> *how much for some 13x7 chrome rim , gold center ,chrome 2prong knockoff shipped to houston tx
> *


You have two chioces on Gold Centers... get me your zip code so I can calc shipping  

13X7's Center Gold (China Gold) with chrome ko's $505/set plus shipping
13X7's Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold) with chrome ko's $695/set plus shipping
both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 14 2010, 06:34 PM~16612071
> *Hey bro how much for some 13x5.5  with tires and acc? Do you have the 1inch white wall? Shipped to 83687...
> 
> Hey bro how far are you from Panorama city I am hedding there at the end of March to vist some family. Mabey i can sweep by??
> *


Thats out in the Valley (@ 25 min's away) but I'm out there at least a few times a week so hit me up and I could probably bring your order out to you  

If we meet up $365/set without tires or $515/set with 155/80R13's (skinny whites only) mounted & balanced...

Shipped it will be $438/set without tires or $648/set with 155/80R13's (skinny whites only) mounted & balanced...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass_@Feb 14 2010, 07:08 PM~16612348
> *the chrome and gold wheels with the caddy chips are not as pictured i think you should tell the public the chips cost and additional $90.
> *


Actually Gold Caddy Chips are $95/set :biggrin: and chips are always extra :yes:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 26 2009, 06:53 PM~14890871
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> *


These bitches are bad homie can I still get them the same way pictured? With the bowtie emblems?


----------



## 93 CADDY

How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with gold nipples and the gold caddy chips ?


----------



## implala66

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome shipped, to 78520, what kind of knockoffs can I choose, last this have stainless nipples and spokes???


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 15 2010, 06:18 AM~16616322
> *These bitches are bad homie can I still get them the same way pictured? With the bowtie emblems?
> *


You can get them just like that except chevy coins (I'm out).


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@Feb 15 2010, 09:47 AM~16617312
> *How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome with gold nipples and the gold caddy chips ?
> *


13X7's all chrome with 24K U.S. Gold Nipples $445/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... no caddy coins left


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 15 2010, 10:00 AM~16617411
> *how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome shipped, to 78520, what kind of knockoffs can I choose, last this have stainless nipples and spokes???
> *


$400/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... you can choose from anyone of the knock-off's below in chrome :biggrin: 









Oh yea that price is for chrome plated steel wheels


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 16 2010, 02:17 AM~16625856
> *$400/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... you can choose from anyone of the knock-off's below in chrome :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea that price is for chrome plated steel wheels
> *


how much for stainless???


----------



## rzarock

What's the backspacing on the 13X5.5 and 14X6?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 17 2009, 03:49 PM~14795423
> *I'm usually not on here on weekends and PM's get full real quick with these prices  :biggrin:
> You can always give me a call at (562)244-0554 or reply back to this toppic and I get an email to my cell immediately
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-0554
> *


I called to order some I ain't get no answer Get back at asap


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 07:34 PM~16612577
> *Thats out in the Valley (@ 25 min's away) but I'm out there at least a few times a week so hit me up and I could probably bring your order out to you
> 
> If we meet up $365/set without tires or $515/set with 155/80R13's (skinny whites only) mounted & balanced...
> 
> Shipped it will be $438/set without tires or $648/set with 155/80R13's (skinny whites only) mounted & balanced...
> *



Hell ya bro! How does this work send me a PM! I will get them now and just have my sis hang on to them until I get there. Paypal???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gremlin bizkit

13's reverse all chrome 30114. pmme with the info to order them if you can


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Feb 18 2010, 03:52 PM~16653472
> *Hell ya bro! How does this work send me a PM! I will get them now and just have my sis hang on to them until I get there. Paypal????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PayPal Account is: [email protected]


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 18 2010, 11:14 PM~16658159
> *PayPal Account is: [email protected]
> *



:wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by gremlin bizkit_@Feb 18 2010, 06:41 PM~16654885
> *13's reverse all chrome 30114. pmme with the info to order them if you can
> *


$425/set shipped to your door  
includes: knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 18 2010, 03:42 PM~16653418
> *I called to order some I ain't get no answer Get back at asap
> *


Sorry I got a million calls today and was trying to get tons of orders out... it seems tax time came early for everyone :biggrin: 

If you want give me a call now I'm still working :run:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Feb 16 2010, 03:53 PM~16631009
> *What's the backspacing on the 13X5.5 and 14X6?
> *


I'll measure one out for you tomorrow


----------



## mississippilowride

need a set of all gold center 13x 7s with chrome recessed 2 ways shipped 2 39202 price and how long


----------



## $woop

tha golds an powder coats look sicc!


----------



## caddy4yaass

how much for a set off all golds 13x7 reverse. shiped to 33868


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mississippilowride_@Feb 20 2010, 02:07 AM~16668793
> *need a set of all gold center 13x 7s with chrome recessed 2 ways shipped 2 39202 price and how long
> *


You have two chioces on Gold Centers... 

13X7's Center Gold (China Gold) with chrome ko's $600/set shipped
13X7's Center Gold (24K U.S. Gold) with chrome ko's $880/set shipped
both prices include: knock-off's, adapters, and tool...

China Gold I got ready to go and U.S. Gold will take 1-2 weeks to make


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by $woop_@Feb 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16670162
> *tha golds an powder coats look sicc!
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Feb 20 2010, 02:34 PM~16671370
> *how much for a set off all golds 13x7 reverse. shiped to 33868
> *


$1,239/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... and thats 24K U.S. Gold :yes:

BTW nice Caddy in your avitar, I'm working on a 55 Coupe De Ville for a customer right now.


----------



## west coast ridaz

any pics of the 72 cross lace yet


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 20 2010, 07:55 PM~16673418
> *any pics of the 72 cross lace yet
> *


I'm hoping to have a set fully assembled next week to photograph :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 20 2010, 07:58 PM~16673441
> *I'm hoping to have a set fully assembled next week to photograph  :0
> *


im trying to hold out for those what would those in triple gold run and 4x


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 20 2010, 08:22 PM~16673630
> *im trying to hold out for those  what would those in triple gold run and 4x
> *


Don't hold out too long I currently have all but two sets of the first batch pre-sold... what parts do you want gold?


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 20 2010, 08:27 PM~16673677
> *Don't hold out too long I currently have all but two sets of the first batch pre-sold... what parts do you want gold?
> *


nipples hub and knock off or just center gold


----------



## west coast ridaz

so i can put a deposit now for them


----------



## caddy4yaass

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 20 2010, 10:55 PM~16673413
> *$1,239/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... and thats 24K U.S. Gold :yes:
> 
> BTW nice Caddy in your avitar, I'm working on a 55 Coupe De Ville for a customer right now.
> *


thanks for the quote and the compliment..


----------



## dken

is my price still good on those cross laced 100 spokes w/ tires? and do u have any caddy chips?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz+Feb 20 2010, 08:33 PM~16673715-->
> 
> 
> 
> nipples hub and knock off or just center gold
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get you a price durring the week...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-west coast ridaz_@Feb 20 2010, 08:34 PM~16673730
> *so i can put a deposit now for them
> *


Sure can


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dken_@Feb 21 2010, 01:41 PM~16678910
> *is my price still good on those cross laced 100 spokes w/ tires? and do u have any caddy chips?
> *


Sure is 14X7 100-Spoke Cross Lace with 175/70R14's shipped to your door $893


----------



## Envious Touch

*Got more 175/70 R14's in stock...* :biggrin:


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 21 2010, 11:42 PM~16684518
> *Sure is 14X7 100-Spoke Cross Lace with 175/70R14's shipped to your door $893
> *


exept i need 14x6. is that a problem?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

how much for some all chrome 13x7 with everything it needs shipped to 92243


----------



## cali

14x7 all chrome to 54452....thanks...


----------



## 68caprice

new shoes for the snow .thanks


----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Feb 22 2010, 10:24 PM~16694550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new shoes for the snow .thanks
> *


  damn that sucks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by dken_@Feb 22 2010, 04:51 PM~16691048
> *exept i need 14x6. is that a problem?
> *


The 14X6's are $10 extra each wheel


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Feb 22 2010, 04:58 PM~16691120
> *how much for some all chrome 13x7 with everything it needs shipped to 92243
> *


$365/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 22 2010, 06:03 PM~16691734
> *14x7 all chrome to 54452....thanks...
> *


$420/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Feb 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16694550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new shoes for the snow .thanks
> *


Man you got them on your car quick... :0 straight from the UPS truck onto your car :biggrin: 

Let me know when you get the chips... Thanks again for your order :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 01:03 AM~16708547
> *Man you got them on your car quick...  :0 straight from the UPS truck onto your car  :biggrin:
> 
> Let me know when you get the chips... Thanks again for your order :thumbsup:
> *


you know it . :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice




----------



## .TODD

You get 2 spoke zenith knocks offs yet!!!


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Feb 24 2010, 09:48 PM~16717618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin sick homie


----------



## 68caprice

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 26 2010, 05:21 PM~16735873
> *fuckin sick homie
> *


thanks. envious got the hook up.those are some for now eagle stickers i got the black zenith chips for the summer


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Feb 26 2010, 04:49 PM~16736103
> *thanks. envious got the hook up.those are some for now eagle stickers i got the black zenith chips for the summer
> *


For sure. I made my mind up awhile ago to go with Envious but now after seeing those rims I gotta figure out what style now.


----------



## AzsMostHated

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85032 13X7 ALL CHROME COMPLETE?
Can you ship with tires? can you ship overnight?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Feb 26 2010, 07:00 PM~16737170
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85032 13X7 ALL CHROME COMPLETE?
> Can you ship with tires?  can you ship overnight?
> *


$385/set shipped UPS Ground with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... and yes we can ship overnight... if your interested give me a call at the shop tomorrow and I'll get you a next day rate  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 23 2010, 11:56 PM~16708495
> *The 14X6's are $10 extra each wheel
> *


whats sup homie i called get back at me


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

damn, how much for all chrome 13s with cadillac chips shipped to 20616? can they come wit tires too?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 2 2010, 01:14 PM~16772891
> *whats sup homie i called get back at me
> *


PM me your #


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 2 2010, 04:23 PM~16774420
> *damn, how much for all chrome 13s with cadillac chips shipped to 20616?  can they come wit tires too?
> *


$790 shipped with tires


----------



## Vayzfinest

a set of 13x7 chrome shipped 22180


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 4 2010, 01:33 AM~16792516
> *$790 shipped with tires
> *


without tires?


----------



## Lil_Rob00

How much for a set with drk green spokes with tires in either a 14" or 15" shipped to 83705 for a 99 dodge dakota.


----------



## bgcutty8463

13's all chrome with all accs to 32566


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 4 2010, 03:49 PM~16797472
> *How much for a set with drk green spokes with tires in either a 14" or 15" shipped to 83705 for a 99 dodge dakota.
> *


DAMN ROB IS Making his truck a lowrider!!!! :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: 

Hey get at me I dont have my myspace but pm me for my number!


----------



## niLfx

i need a set of 14x7's for a 96 fleetwood shipped to 11419


----------



## azmobn06

you going to have a booth at the Phx show??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 4 2010, 10:27 AM~16795014
> *a set of 13x7 chrome shipped 22180
> *


$435/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Mar 4 2010, 10:41 AM~16795109
> *without tires?
> *


$530


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 4 2010, 03:49 PM~16797472
> *How much for a set with drk green spokes with tires in either a 14" or 15" shipped to 83705 for a 99 dodge dakota.
> *


14's with dark green spokes $520/set shipped without tires or $828 shipped with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced  

Prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bgcutty8463_@Mar 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16800342
> *13's all chrome with all accs to 32566
> *


$420/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by niLfx_@Mar 4 2010, 11:09 PM~16802144
> *i need a set of 14x7's for a 96 fleetwood shipped to 11419
> *


2-14X7's and 2-14X6's all chrome $464 to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 4 2010, 11:44 PM~16802443
> *you going to have a booth at the Phx show??
> *


Na sorry I'm not... maybe next year, I'm waiting for my 64 to be finished so I can take it :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 5 2010, 12:45 AM~16802836
> *Na sorry I'm not... maybe next year, I'm waiting for my 64 to be finished so I can take it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 909sleepy909

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 14 2010, 05:50 PM~16611794
> *Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does stainless shine any more or less than chrome?


----------



## dken

normally its a little duller than chrome but if polished right it can shine pretty damm good.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Mar 5 2010, 10:49 AM~16805286
> *does stainless shine any more or less than chrome?
> *


It's not as shiney as chrome but it will never rust (never-ever) :biggrin:


----------



## dken

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 6 2010, 01:30 AM~16811380
> *It's not as shiney as chrome but it will never rust (never-ever)  :biggrin:
> *


that too


----------



## 909sleepy909

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 6 2010, 12:30 AM~16811380
> *It's not as shiney as chrome but it will never rust (never-ever)  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 5 2010, 12:35 AM~16802781
> *$530
> *


will be in touch hopefully the end of the week.


----------



## CALIBOY 95

how much for 13x7's all chrome to 76544


----------



## Ethan61

13X7 Rev all black spoke and nipples. 100 spoke straight lace.

Im in the 93033 zipcode. I can stop by and pay for them and once they are ready i can pick them up. What is the lead time or do you have in stock. 

Two prone knock off, adapter and hammer are they extra?


----------



## niLfx

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 5 2010, 12:44 AM~16802823
> *2-14X7's and 2-14X6's all chrome $464 to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


do i need to run a smaller tire as well in the rear to clear my skirts?


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 20 2010, 06:55 PM~16673418
> *any pics of the 72 cross lace yet
> *


are you making any 72 straight lace?


----------



## Envious Touch

I'll get to everyone's quotes and questions tomorrow


----------



## Ethan61

Thanks for the FYI.


----------



## micheladas4me

Hoe much for a set of all chrome 13x7 72 spoke cross lace shipped to 77rcf


----------



## 80GRAND

need a price on 13x7 100 spokes with tires shipped to 20602


----------



## LayMLow_chick_80

how much for these exact wheels shipped to 33801 ?


----------



## Envious Touch

_*Pic's will be posted within the next hour!!!*_ :0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 9 2010, 11:00 PM~16846412
> *Pic's will be posted within the next hour!!!  :0  :0  :0  :drama:
> *


i'm ready


----------



## djbizz1

how much for 2 reverse 14x7 center golds and shipped to 94085


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 9 2010, 11:00 PM~16846412
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!*


----------



## Junkshop pros

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh106/s...7GLDSPKCADa.jpg
sup nicky, how much for this in 72 spoke with straight two ear and zenith multi color chip shipped to hawaii 96797. lmk homie. just got back from a little break so ready to get backat it :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 12:35 AM~16847152
> *Bang  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bang  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bang...  :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and BANG!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
how much


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALIBOY 95_@Mar 8 2010, 05:58 PM~16831123
> *how much for 13x7's all chrome to 76544
> *


$410/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 8 2010, 11:16 PM~16835018
> *13X7 Rev all black spoke and nipples. 100 spoke straight lace.
> 
> Im in the 93033 zipcode. I can stop by and pay for them and once they are ready i can pick them up. What is the lead time or do you have in stock.
> 
> Two prone knock off, adapter and hammer are they extra?
> *


$565/set picked up or I could meet up with you somewhere between Tousand Oaks and Camarillo for the same price 
They take @ 1.5-weeks to make... price includes knock-off, adapter, and tool... let me know.

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by niLfx_@Mar 8 2010, 11:19 PM~16835052
> *do i need to run a smaller tire as well in the rear to clear my skirts?
> *


175/70R14 and you'll be fine


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Mar 9 2010, 12:00 AM~16835401-->
> 
> 
> 
> are you making any 72 straight lace?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight and Cross
> 
> 72-Spoke Straight...
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 09:21 PM~15083372
> *Envious Touch always coming out with something different!
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 9 2010, 12:09 PM~16839236
> *Thanks for the FYI.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 9 2010, 05:03 PM~16841980
> *Hoe much for a set of all chrome 13x7 72 spoke cross lace shipped to 77rcf
> *


I'll get you a quote in the morning...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 9 2010, 06:10 PM~16842789
> *need a price on 13x7 100 spokes with tires shipped to 20602
> *


$705


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by LayMLow_chick_80_@Mar 9 2010, 06:36 PM~16843071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these exact wheels shipped to 33801 ?
> *


$670/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Mar 9 2010, 11:07 PM~16846495
> *i'm ready
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 9 2010, 11:22 PM~16846662
> *how much for 2 reverse 14x7 center golds and shipped to 94085
> *


$285 shipped with knock-off's and adapters


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros+Mar 10 2010, 12:40 AM~16847173-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh106/s...7GLDSPKCADa.jpg
> sup nicky,  how much for this in 72 spoke with straight two ear and zenith multi color chip shipped to hawaii 96797.  lmk homie.  just got back from a little break so ready to get backat it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Junkshop pros_@Mar 10 2010, 12:41 AM~16847177
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> how much
> *


PM Sent


----------



## micheladas4me

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:02 AM~16847282
> *I'll get you a quote in the morning...
> *


Sorry, my zip code is 77396 and could you add tires to the qoute?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Mar 10 2010, 05:17 AM~16847807
> *Sorry, my zip code is 77396 and could you add tires to the qoute?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Ethan61

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 10 2010, 01:53 AM~16847237
> *$565/set picked up or I could meet up with you somewhere between Tousand Oaks and Camarillo for the same price
> They take @ 1.5-weeks to make... price includes knock-off, adapter, and tool... let me know.
> 
> Nicky
> Envious Touch Auto
> (562) 244-0554
> *


----------



## Ethan61

Nice. 

I would like to stop by and pick them up. Do you need all the money up front or half or at the time of pick up?


----------



## Ethan61

also, on the knock off and chip do you have a couple that i can pick from?


----------



## MR.59

PRICE CHECK ON 13X7 CROSSLACE


----------



## Ethan61

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 10 2010, 05:18 PM~16852509
> *also, on the knock off and chip do you have a couple that i can pick from?
> *


Will you be at the Pomona Swapmeet on April 25, 2010.

I went to Pomona this last past Sunday and I did not see your both there??

Thanks.


----------



## chongo1

nicky do you have any chips, i might want to add to my order thanx


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 10 2010, 04:16 PM~16852485
> *Nice.
> 
> I would like to stop by and pick them up. Do you need all the money up front or half or at the time of pick up?
> *


Just a deposit $100 or $200 and the balance when you pick them up


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 10 2010, 04:18 PM~16852509
> *also, on the knock off and chip do you have a couple that i can pick from?
> *


Any style you want... all the same price


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 10 2010, 04:29 PM~16852588
> *PRICE CHECK ON 13X7 CROSSLACE
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 10 2010, 04:31 PM~16852609
> *Will you be at the Pomona Swapmeet on April 25, 2010.
> 
> I went to Pomona this last past Sunday and I did not see your both there??
> 
> Thanks.
> *


I should be... I normally sell out there April/May through October, i skip the cold months :biggrin: 

Although I was there this Sunday walking around :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 10 2010, 04:52 PM~16852821
> *nicky do you have any chips, i might want to add to my order thanx
> *


I got the L.A. Wire Chips Black on Gold and White on Gold... let me know


----------



## Ethan61

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2010, 01:39 AM~16857733
> *I should be... I normally sell out there April/May through October, i skip the cold months  :biggrin:
> 
> Although I was there this Sunday walking around :yes:
> *


----------



## Ethan61

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2010, 01:33 AM~16857699
> *Just a deposit $100 or $200 and the balance when you pick them up
> *


That will work. How do I get your deposit to you??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ethan61_@Mar 11 2010, 12:19 PM~16860877
> *That will work. How do I get your deposit to you??
> *


Where you live at? give me a call (562) 244-0554


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2010, 12:40 AM~16857738
> *I got the L.A. Wire Chips Black on Gold and White on Gold... let me know
> *


post a pix and pm a price to add on my order thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 11 2010, 04:47 PM~16863687
> *post a pix and pm a price to add on my order thanx :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chongo1

pm me a price for the white ones added to my wheel order thanx nicky


----------



## .TODD

What's sup with my wheels bro? I been calling for the past 2 days and no answer?


----------



## CALIBOY 95

how much for all chrome 13x7's shipped to 76544


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 12 2010, 01:30 AM~16867894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


payment sent thanx again


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by LayMLow_chick_80_@Mar 9 2010, 06:36 PM~16843071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for these exact wheels shipped to 33801 ?
> *


how much but all chrome pm me the price :thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE

got any adapters 5x4 3/4


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 12 2010, 03:06 PM~16872525
> *What's sup with my wheels bro? I been calling for the past 2 days and no answer?
> *


I barely got your payment today at 9:44am... and I don't have any messages on my phone from you :dunno:
The last time I talked to you I mentioned that I'll let you know as soon as I get your payment...

Today is Saturday so the soonest I can get your wheels out is Monday.

I'm sorry for any inconvenience but I was waiting on your payment. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALIBOY 95_@Mar 12 2010, 05:15 PM~16873716
> *how much for all chrome 13x7's shipped to 76544
> *


$414/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 12 2010, 06:01 PM~16874114
> *payment sent thanx again
> *


I got it... I'll send them out with your order :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Mar 13 2010, 06:59 PM~16882710
> *how much but all chrome pm me the price  :thumbsup:
> *


$325/set plus shipping (includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool)...
If you want the chips too add $95/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Mar 13 2010, 07:11 PM~16882803
> *got any adapters 5x4 3/4
> *


Yea, our 15-Hole Adapters have that bolt pattern on them... $75/set picked up or $90/set shipped


----------



## CALIBOY 95

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2010, 08:25 PM~16883335
> *$414/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


so i how do we do this transaction?


----------



## Envious Touch

*PM BOX IS EMPTY!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by CALIBOY 95_@Mar 14 2010, 07:43 PM~16890128
> *so i how do we do this transaction?
> *


I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal

*PayPal Account:* [email protected]

With your payment please include what you are ordering with your complete name, mailing address, and phone number.

Thanks,

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 15 2010, 11:16 PM~16903164
> *PM BOX IS EMPTY!!!  :biggrin:
> *


uh huh sure


----------



## 1sikMC

Check your PM's


----------



## chongo1

got my wheels today thanx nicky :h5:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 18 2010, 05:26 PM~16930195
> *got my wheels today thanx nicky :h5:
> *


And your chips are on their way... they got shipped out seperately.

Thanks again for your order!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 16 2010, 08:49 PM~16912212
> *Check your PM's
> *


Let me know when you want to do it, and we'll make it happen!


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup big dog just got ur message i will hit you up right now.


----------



## harborarea310

how much for some 13x7chrome with vanilla color rim? picked up


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY

HOW MUCH FOR 14/7 ALL CHROME TO 32569? I CALLED EARLIER...THX HOMIE


----------



## TheFoolish

pm'd


----------



## lowriden

Hey homie want to get a price on 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all chrome with tires mounted shipped to 12603...thanks


----------



## Beanerking1

shipped yet :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1

whats the 20 on those chips la wires i ordered i am an impatient mofo thanx homie...


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 22 2010, 04:14 PM~16964683
> *shipped yet :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

thanks bro gettin it back together wheels look sweet let me know when you get the chips


----------



## Envious Touch

*A set of wheel's and tires we finished this week for the 661*  
14X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace All Chrome with Metallic Silver Spokes to match a 90's Town Car


----------



## 93 CADDY

have u gotten any more of the gold caddy chips ? i need 5. thanx


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@Mar 30 2010, 09:19 PM~17050553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have u gotten any more of the gold caddy chips ? i need 5. thanx
> *


I should have some any day now


----------



## 93 CADDY

can u pm me wen u do. im pay pal ready :biggrin:


----------



## customcutlass

how much for the gold rims with the caddi chips


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@Mar 30 2010, 09:28 PM~17050687
> *can u pm me wen u do. im pay pal ready  :biggrin:
> *


Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Mar 30 2010, 09:39 PM~17050855
> *how much for the gold rims with the caddi chips
> *


$660/set with chips, knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## chongo1

bump for nicky and i got my chips now im rollin on la wires hehe


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 31 2010, 12:22 AM~17050600
> *I should have some any day now
> *


send me a set with my wheels :biggrin:


----------



## cali

need a qoute for 14x7 reverse to 54452 and how long will it take to get them all chrome with accesories....ready to order :biggrin:


----------



## customcutlass

im gonna have order a set do have them to fitr a 96 fleetwood


----------



## Beanerking1

*HEY BRO I NEED YOU TO CALL ME ASAP. I HAVE BEEN CALLING YOU AND NO ANSWER. PLEASE HIT ME BACK WITH SOME INFO. *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Mar 31 2010, 08:08 AM~17053606
> *bump for nicky and i got my chips now im rollin on la wires hehe
> *


Thanks man, I'm glad you liked everything :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Mar 31 2010, 08:20 AM~17053720
> *send me a set with my wheels  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 31 2010, 10:54 PM~17062759
> *need a qoute for 14x7 reverse to 54452 and how long will it take to get them all chrome with accesories....ready to order :biggrin:
> *


$420/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Apr 1 2010, 08:22 PM~17071023
> *im gonna have order a set do have them to fitr a 96 fleetwood
> *


Sure do... let me know when your ready


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 2 2010, 05:32 PM~17079639
> *HEY BRO I NEED YOU TO CALL ME ASAP. I HAVE BEEN CALLING YOU AND NO ANSWER. PLEASE HIT ME BACK WITH SOME INFO.
> *


Sorry, I was out of the shop most of the day today... I'll give you a call tomorrow (Saturday)


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 3 2010, 01:28 AM~17083172
> *Sorry, I was out of the shop most of the day today... I'll give you a call tomorrow (Saturday)
> *


was up bro


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 3 2010, 12:32 AM~17083191
> *was up bro
> *


Whats up man I know you were gonna stop bye this week... I've been running around like a chicken with his head cut off :run:

You gonna be in the area tomorrow; if not maybe I can pass by the shop next week


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 3 2010, 01:40 AM~17083226
> *Whats up man I missed you too this week... I've been running around like a chicken with his head cut off :run:
> 
> You gonna be in the area tomorrow; if not maybe I can pass by the shop next week
> *


call me.  you still have my number?


----------



## PiMp0r

looking for a price on 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all gold with and with out tires
shipped to Chateauguay canada j6k1y2


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Mar 20 2010, 05:10 PM~16946564
> *HOW MUCH FOR 14/7 ALL CHROME TO 32569? I CALLED EARLIER...THX HOMIE
> *


anything?


----------



## customcutlass

yes sir i will


----------



## DrasticNYC

Is your site down?


----------



## DrasticNYC

How much for a set all chrome 13x7 reverse to 11706?


----------



## 1sikMC

Hey will have some pics for you at the end of the week  :0


----------



## 1980lincoln




----------



## QCC

2
t
t


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup nicky, i got the wheels in today. very happy with them. looks real good 100 spoke cross lace family!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Apr 6 2010, 01:35 PM~17113700
> *2
> t
> t
> *


*QCC Here's your wheels homie... Set of 5* :wow: 
*100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and Stainless with 24K Gold Back Spokes* :0 

They're going out with the Zenith Stye Knock-off's you requested I just put this one on for the picture.



















Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and Polished Stainless... thats the Envious Touch :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 6 2010, 02:39 PM~17114244
> *wassup nicky, i got the wheels in today. very happy with them. looks real good 100 spoke cross lace family!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks RO... I'm glad you liked them :thumbsup: and once again, sorry about the wait!


----------



## QCC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 05:53 PM~17114377
> *QCC Here's your wheels homie... Set of 5  :wow:
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and Stainless with 24K Gold Back Spokes :0
> 
> They're going out with the Zenith Stye Knock-off's you requested I just put this one on for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and Polished Stainless... thats the Envious Touch :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH WWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEE
CANT WAIT FOR THEM TO GET HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

*here are my new wheels 13 inch 100 spoke cross laced. what all yall got on that :biggrin: *


----------



## 1980lincoln




----------



## goinlow

how much for a set of 14x7s with accessories, 2 bar spinners shipped to
19464 
no tires.....


thanks in advance....


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 6 2010, 04:53 PM~17114377
> *QCC Here's your wheels homie... Set of 5  :wow:
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and Stainless with 24K Gold Back Spokes :0
> 
> They're going out with the Zenith Stye Knock-off's you requested I just put this one on for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't beat the quality of U.S. Plating and Polished Stainless... thats the Envious Touch :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice look. How much for 4 rather than 5?


----------



## Envious Touch

*Because of the increase in cost of Stainless Steel here in the U.S., I have to increase the price of our 100-Spoke Cross Lace Wheels :yessad:

Pictured 13X7 Reverse 100-Spoke Cross Lace, All Chrome with Stainless Steel Spokes and Nipples.









*[/quote]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 7 2010, 11:17 AM~17123185
> *
> *


No sad faces... your wheels are coming along :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 7 2010, 12:22 PM~17123686
> *how much for a set of 14x7s with accessories, 2 bar spinners shipped to
> 19464
> no tires.....
> thanks in advance....
> *


$435/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 7 2010, 01:17 PM~17124268
> *Very nice look.  How much for 4 rather than 5?
> *


$615/set picked up or plus shipping... includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 7 2010, 02:59 PM~17124583
> *No sad faces... your wheels are coming along  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: pics?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 7 2010, 02:05 PM~17124641
> *:cheesy: pics?
> *


Will do, once they're laced up :yes:


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 7 2010, 03:12 PM~17124695
> *Will do, once they're laced up :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## ramos7

14 inch rev. white spokes no tires 77954 decided to change it up


----------



## lordofthefords

how much for a set of all chrome 13x7's with tires but with no adapters or knockoffs shipped to Winnipeg Manitoba Canada


----------



## hell razer

WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW MUCH IS SOME 13'S BLACK AND CHROME!!!!!


----------



## cali

cant wait to get my wheels.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggJim313

I'm lookin for a set of 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 with black rim and black hub and with gold spokes and gold straight 2 bar knock offs with caddy chips shipped to 48209...thanks


----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 8 2010, 04:04 AM~17131860
> *cant wait to get my wheels.... :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully mine shipped :biggrin: ....


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 8 2010, 04:04 AM~17131860
> *cant wait to get my wheels.... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: me too


----------



## Corns83'

How much for some 13s chrome with bold nipples and two bar knockoff shipped to 89110 las vegas


----------



## juangotti

I sent you a pm


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali+Apr 8 2010, 03:04 AM~17131860-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get my wheels.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cali_@Apr 8 2010, 07:44 PM~17138721
> *Hopefully mine shipped  :biggrin: ....
> *


Your wheels went out today... I PM'd you the tracking #'s

Once again thanks for your purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 8 2010, 07:53 PM~17138843
> *:yes: me too
> *


I got all your parts back from powder coat, so I should have them assembled and ready to go out on Monday


----------



## juangotti

13inch red spokes. 76111


----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 9 2010, 11:34 PM~17149845
> *Your wheels went out today... I PM'd you the tracking #'s
> 
> Once again thanks for your purchase :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  thanks...bro...these will get me by till i get my zeniths......... :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@Apr 7 2010, 09:45 PM~17130036
> *14 inch rev. white spokes no tires 77954 decided to change it up
> *


$520/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lordofthefords_@Apr 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17130680
> *how much for a set of all chrome 13x7's with tires but with no adapters or knockoffs shipped to Winnipeg Manitoba Canada
> *


I need zip code...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Apr 7 2010, 10:43 PM~17130710
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE HOW MUCH IS SOME 13'S BLACK AND CHROME!!!!!
> *


What part black? :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Apr 8 2010, 05:39 PM~17137609
> *I'm lookin for a set of 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 with black rim and black hub and with gold spokes and gold straight 2 bar knock offs with caddy chips shipped to 48209...thanks
> *


$1,060 shipped with knock-off's, adapters, tool, and chips


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Corns83'_@Apr 8 2010, 08:16 PM~17139153
> *How much for some 13s chrome with bold nipples and two bar knockoff shipped to 89110 las vegas
> *


13X7's all chrome with 24K U.S. Gold Nipples and Knock-off $585/set shipped to 89110 with knock-off's, adapters, and tool.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 9 2010, 10:15 AM~17144200-->
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a pm
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Apr 9 2010, 10:38 PM~17149889
> *13inch red spokes. 76111
> *


$545/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Freakeone

Mailbox is full and I never got reply on price quote


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 10 2010, 02:58 AM~17150694
> *$545/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


I will be calling you.


----------



## delta 88 riderz

HOW MUCH IS SOME 13'S BLACK SPOKES. JUST THE RIM SHIP TO 95341


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 7 2010, 03:40 PM~17124440
> *Because of the increase in cost of Stainless Steel here in the U.S., I have to increase the price of our 100-Spoke Cross Lace Wheels :yessad:
> 
> The new price as of April 7, 2010 is $615/set
> *includes: Knock-Off's (any style), Adapters, and Tool.
> *


Damn, I waited too long... I was just going to pull the trigger on a set of these, now I gotta save up a little more cash.


----------



## lordofthefords

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 10 2010, 12:51 AM~17150672
> *I need zip code...
> *


R2V 2T1 homie


----------



## 68impalatattooman

How much for 13x7's all chrome with tires and adapters and ko's shipped to nc zip 27870 thanks


----------



## 85regalrider

hey nicky just need to know how much for 13x7 100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and with 24K Gold front Spokes and the two hex ...with tires and every thing... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769131
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *


i need some all gold 1's how much.. it say here 470...  13x7


----------



## brian84corvette

I need a set of adapters to fit ford 5 lug on 4.5" pattern
and a set of knock offs with chip recess in them - shipped to south FL 33063

can you lmk a price please ?

I realley like 3 bar knock offs - but am ok with 2 bar also
not so much the bullets / hexes / or daimonds tho.


----------



## 509deville

Hey nicky i sent u a pm last week havent heard back from u...my wheels gonna ship on monday???.


----------



## juangotti

Just ordered my wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## lowlyfencentex

NEED A PRICE ON 13X7 CENTER GOLD WITH CHROME 2 BAR SPINNER ...NO TOOLS OR ADAPTER NEED...
2nd. (2) 13X7 (2) 13X5 WITH HEX STYLE KNOCK OFF NO TOOLS OR ADAPTERS NEED...
SHIPPED TO 76542


----------



## juangotti

:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by delta 88 riderz_@Apr 10 2010, 02:03 PM~17153150
> *HOW MUCH IS SOME 13'S BLACK SPOKES. JUST THE RIM SHIP TO 95341
> *


$480/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Apr 10 2010, 08:26 PM~17155542
> *How much for 13x7's all chrome with tires and adapters and ko's shipped to nc zip 27870 thanks
> *


$780 to your door with all accy's, tool, and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced 

or

$435/set shipped to your door without tires (includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool)


----------



## customcutlass

how much for the all chrome crossed lace n then the back spokes gold n the front spokes chrome let me know thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Apr 10 2010, 08:28 PM~17155550
> *hey nicky just need to know how much for 13x7 100-Spoke Cross Lace Chrome and with 24K Gold front Spokes  and the two hex ...with tires and every thing... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


$750/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool (no tires)
or
$915/set with knock-off's, adapters, tool, and 155/80R13's mounted & balanced


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 9 2010, 11:38 PM~17149881
> *I got all your parts back from powder coat, so I should have them assembled and ready to go out on Monday
> *


so did they go out? :happysad:


----------



## The_Golden_One

How much for ALL GOLD 13x7 (no accs needed no tires) shipped to 95838?


----------



## SHY BOY

Was up bro spoke 2 u last week regarding some 13" all chrome with tires,just wondering if u still gonna make a delivery to da SFV? :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 AM~17179106
> *Was up bro spoke 2 u last week regarding some 13" all chrome with tires,just wondering if u still gonna make a delivery to da SFV?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## h-town

hey bro I've been trying to get a hold of you, have my rims shipped yet?


----------



## 1980lincoln

still waiting on that tracking number :run:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln+Apr 12 2010, 02:21 PM~17170402-->
> 
> 
> 
> so did they go out? :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1980lincoln_@Apr 14 2010, 03:54 PM~17193235
> *still waiting on that tracking number :run:
> *


Tracking Numbers PM'd :0


----------



## bdropd

how much for a set of 72 spoke cross laced 13x7's with red spokes shipped to branson mo 65616


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Apr 10 2010, 08:32 PM~17155583
> *i need some all gold 1's how much.. it say here 470...  13x7
> *


Those are gold spokes and knock-off's and the price is from 2009... all gold 13's or 14's are $1,165/set with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Apr 12 2010, 03:11 AM~17166083
> *NEED A PRICE ON 13X7 CENTER GOLD WITH CHROME 2 BAR SPINNER ...NO TOOLS OR ADAPTER NEED...
> 2nd. (2) 13X7 (2) 13X5  WITH HEX STYLE KNOCK OFF NO TOOLS OR ADAPTERS NEED...
> SHIPPED TO 76542
> *


1-$750 shipped
2-$400 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Apr 12 2010, 02:08 PM~17170277
> *how much for the all chrome crossed lace n then the back spokes gold n the front  spokes  chrome  let  me know thanks
> *


72-Spoke Cross or 100-Spoke Cross?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 12 2010, 04:32 PM~17171478
> *How much for ALL GOLD 13x7 (no accs needed no tires) shipped to 95838?
> *


$1,175/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 AM~17179106
> *Was up bro spoke 2 u last week regarding some 13" all chrome with tires,just wondering if u still gonna make a delivery to da SFV?  :biggrin:
> *


Not this week but next wednesday I'll be out there


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by h-town_@Apr 14 2010, 11:07 AM~17190435
> *hey bro I've been trying to get a hold of you, have my rims shipped yet?
> *


Waiting on them 6's in... hopefully gonna seal them and get them out to you this week... did you still want to add a 5th wheel/tire?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bdropd_@Apr 14 2010, 10:54 PM~17198436
> *how much for a set of 72 spoke cross laced 13x7's with red spokes shipped to branson mo 65616
> *


PM Sent


----------



## biggmexxx

Wassup,

Can I get a quote 14 x 7 100 spoke all chrome 2 way knock off w/ tires shipped to Buckeye, AZ 85326.


----------



## juangotti

thanks for the call.


----------



## 509deville

Thiis wait is killing me!!..pm me when u ship my wheels, hopefully its today or tomorrow..


----------



## .TODD

whats sup with your phone bro?


----------



## cali

got my rims today i must say nothing but quality packaged right would highly recomend nicky to anyone .... :biggrin:







..







:thumbsup:..thanks nicky


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by biggmexxx_@Apr 15 2010, 12:49 AM~17199022
> *Wassup,
> 
> Can I get a quote 14 x 7 100 spoke all chrome 2 way knock off w/ tires shipped to Buckeye, AZ 85326.
> *


$390/set shipped without tires or $700/set shipped with 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 15 2010, 12:46 PM~17202560
> *thanks for the call.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 509deville_@Apr 15 2010, 12:56 PM~17202645
> *Thiis wait is killing me!!..pm me when u ship my wheels, hopefully its today or tomorrow..
> *


Will do but I think it's gonna be more like Monday :yessad: shipping container with 13X5.5's and 14X6's was supposed to be here last Thursday April 8th and it's barely on its way from the harbor... damn customs 

Sorry :happysad:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 AM~17179106
> *Was up bro spoke 2 u last week regarding some 13" all chrome with tires,just wondering if u still gonna make a delivery to da SFV?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 15 2010, 04:35 PM~17204775
> *whats sup with your phone bro?
> *


Nothing :dunno: if I don't answer just leave a message... I returned all messages from today and I didn't have a message from you... Sometimes I'm working in the back on cars and can't hear the phone over the equipment and other times I may be on the other line or out picking up parts from the plater or powder coater... PM me your # or give me a call I'm by the phone right now :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Apr 14 2010, 11:22 PM~17198619-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not this week but next wednesday I'll be out there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHY BOY_@Apr 15 2010, 05:50 PM~17205545
> *:dunno:
> *


Look up a little bit (@10 posts up)... I replied yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

MY BAD BRO I SWEAR I LOOKED,KOOL THANKS I THINK U STILL HAVE MY NUMBER


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 15 2010, 04:55 PM~17204997
> *got my rims today i must say nothing but quality packaged right would highly recomend nicky to anyone .... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:..thanks nicky
> *


Damn!!! you wasted no time getting them on there :biggrin: 
Looks Good!!! and thanks again for your purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 15 2010, 05:58 PM~17205614
> *MY BAD BRO I SWEAR I LOOKED,KOOL THANKS I THINK U STILL HAVE MY NUMBER
> *


With the Caddy right? if so then yes I do


----------



## cali

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 15 2010, 07:05 PM~17205705
> *Damn!!! you wasted no time getting them on there  :biggrin:
> Looks Good!!! and thanks again for your purchase :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

Dropped you a PM... Thinking my 1st gen Monte needs the Envious Touch


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Apr 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17207059
> *Dropped you a PM... Thinking my 1st gen Monte needs the Envious Touch
> *


Sent you an invoice :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

TTT


----------



## bkjaydog

empty your pm box been trying to get at you.


----------



## juangotti




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Whats the price on 100 spoke 13"s with red spokes, and read outer lip with 155/80/13 ww tires shipped to 98108? with the Zenith style KO's? and how long will it take to get to me? thanks!


----------



## danp68

can you get 175/70/14ww? if so im interested in a package deal for 14x7 and 14x6 rears


----------



## superiorone

How much 4 3 13x7 all gold center chinas wit accs. shipped 2 39202 and a set of all chrome 13's


----------



## 509deville

Hey nicky, u finally get those 14x6 in??..hope my wheels ship out this week..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Apr 18 2010, 10:38 AM~17227693
> *empty your pm box been trying to get at you.
> *


I got your PM reply sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 12:04 PM~17228167
> *
> *


PM'd you your tracking #'s :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 18 2010, 12:27 PM~17228279
> *Whats the price on 100 spoke 13"s with red spokes, and read outer lip with 155/80/13 ww tires shipped to 98108? with the Zenith style KO's? and how long will it take to get to me? thanks!
> *


$935 shipped and @ 2-weeks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Apr 18 2010, 06:32 PM~17230519
> *can you get 175/70/14ww? if so im interested in a package deal for 14x7 and 14x6 rears
> *


175/70R14's not a problem... 14X6's problem (out of stock) :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by superiorone_@Apr 18 2010, 07:28 PM~17231180
> *How much 4 3 13x7 all gold center chinas wit accs. shipped 2 39202 and a set of all chrome 13's
> *


Center Gold (24K U.S.) $880/set shipped
All Chrome $420/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 509deville_@Apr 20 2010, 09:15 AM~17246893
> *Hey nicky, u finally get those 14x6 in??..hope my wheels ship out this week..
> *


No 14X6's :nosad: PM Sent


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2010, 02:36 AM~17255925
> *175/70R14's not a problem... 14X6's problem (out of stock) :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats price shipped on 4 tires? :dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Apr 21 2010, 05:33 PM~17262773
> *whats price shipped on 4 tires? :dunno:
> *


Need Zip Code :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69

how close does the tranparent black looks to black nickle


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 21 2010, 05:39 PM~17262849
> *how close does the tranparent black looks to black nickle
> *


Extremely close and you dont have to be as careful with it... For my '63 I'm doing parts that are too large for the black nickle tank in transparent black powder coat. :yes:


----------



## Big John 69

ok i have some parts i want to get done in the transparent black if it is that close. i want do my side view mirrors and side marker bezels and my antenas can i get a price thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Apr 21 2010, 05:50 PM~17262955
> *ok i have some parts i want to get done in the transparent black if it is that close. i want do my side view mirrors and side marker bezels and my antenas can i get a price thanks
> *


I can't do pot-metal... it will get messed up in the oven with the heat. 
What are the mirrors made out of?


----------



## KC_Caddy

Sent you a PM earlier today w/ a price check. Let me know.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 21 2010, 06:35 PM~17263436
> *Sent you a PM earlier today w/ a price check.  Let me know.
> *


I'm on it right now :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69

the mrrors are metal and the bezels are aftermarket


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2010, 08:39 PM~17263488
> *I'm on it right now  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. Returned.


----------



## juangotti

I received my wheels today. thanks. they are awesome. I ordered them less then 2 weeks ago. :wow:


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 21 2010, 08:39 PM~17262844
> *Need Zip Code  :biggrin:
> *


43701


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 PM~17264459
> *Thanks.  Returned.
> *


Get that pm w/ my price questions?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 12:54 AM~17267837
> *I received my wheels today. thanks. they are awesome. I ordered them less then 2 weeks ago. :wow:
> *


Thanks again for your order, I'm glad you liked them :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Apr 25 2010, 01:46 PM~17296414
> *43701
> *


$320/set shipped


----------



## imgntnschgo




----------



## doggy

how much for 1 rim 100 spoke 14x7 shipped to 60073


----------



## KC_Caddy

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 25 2010, 04:09 PM~17296561
> *Get that pm w/ my price questions?
> *


Did you happen to get that PM?


----------



## SlickDD75

PM SENT.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Apr 26 2010, 07:53 PM~17311439
> *how much for 1 rim 100 spoke 14x7 shipped to 60073
> *


$115 shipped with one knock-off and one adapter


----------



## ramos7

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 10 2010, 01:50 AM~17150668
> *$520/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *



just need to save a little cuz thats all im waitin on. work not treatin me good right
now. but you definitely who my wheels comin from.


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Apr 26 2010, 02:04 PM~17305767
> *$320/set shipped
> *


so...could you do $160 for 2 tires? :dunno:


----------



## richiev64

check your PM!!


----------



## Guest

How much [email protected] 14 standard spoke with bullets knockoff only, that's can fit inside fender for 65 Mustang? I go pick it up. Sent me pm. thank


----------



## vicdeisel

can u give me price on 13's w/tires chrome w/ candy red hub shipped to 76301 and how fast can i get them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ramos7_@May 15 2010, 08:21 PM~17501468
> *just need to save a little cuz thats all im waitin on. work not treatin me good right
> now. but you definitely who my wheels comin from.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by danp68_@May 16 2010, 12:20 PM~17506226
> *so...could you do $160 for 2 tires? :dunno:
> *


Comes out to $182.50 shipped for the pair... UPS gives better rates the more items you ship.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@May 16 2010, 12:41 PM~17506368
> *check your PM!!
> *


Reply sent


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@May 16 2010, 07:52 PM~17509359
> *How much [email protected] 14 standard spoke with bullets knockoff only, that's can fit inside fender for 65 Mustang?  I go pick it up. Sent me pm. thank
> *


$325/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@May 16 2010, 09:34 PM~17510645
> *can u give me price on 13's w/tires chrome w/ candy red hub shipped to 76301 and how fast can i get them
> *


$710 shipped with the tires mounted & balanced or $471/set shipped without the tires... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool. Powder coat orders take 2-weeks to build.


----------



## Envious Touch

*Set of 4-Knock-off's with Chips attached $170 Local Pick-up or add $15 for shipping.[/i]

Chevy Packages:




























Cadillac Packages:

























*


----------



## JuicyJ

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggJim313

I'm lookin for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6's.I want them to be black with the front spokes gold and the front nipples black and the back spokes black and the back nipples gold and black hub and with gold 2 bar k offs with caddy chips. With or without tires shipped to 48209. Thanks.


----------



## vicdeisel

THATS WHAT IM TALKING BOUT , GIVE U A CALL 4 ORDER


----------



## vicdeisel

sent u pm, hope i did it rite


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@May 18 2010, 09:56 AM~17527021
> *sent u pm, hope i did it rite
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggJim313

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@May 18 2010, 04:29 AM~17524827
> *I'm lookin for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6's.I want them to be black with the front spokes gold and the front nipples black and the back spokes black and the back nipples gold and black hub and with gold 2 bar k offs with caddy chips.    With or without tires shipped to 48209.  Thanks.
> *


Still lookin??


----------



## 1sikMC

you have some nice pics in PM hit me up. :thumbsup:


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 17 2010, 06:12 PM~17517991
> *Comes out to $182.50 shipped for the pair... UPS gives better rates the more items you ship.
> *


fed ex is cheaper  i can wait an extra day :biggrin: fed ex probably do like $150 shipped :dunno:


----------



## punkandy311

I am looking for a set of 14x7 with two bar swept, 6x139.7 bolt adapters shipped to 76710. How much? Thanks.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88+May 18 2010, 04:29 AM~17524827-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lookin for 2 14x7 and 2 14x6's.I want them to be black with the front spokes gold and the front nipples black and the back spokes black and the back nipples gold and black hub and with gold 2 bar k offs with caddy chips.    With or without tires shipped to 48209.  Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggJim88_@May 19 2010, 02:19 AM~17537558
> *Still lookin??
> *


$1200/set shipped without tires or $1585 shipped with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced...both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@May 19 2010, 04:30 AM~17537785
> *you have some nice pics in PM hit me up. :thumbsup:
> *


Looking good let me get working on that for you


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by danp68_@May 19 2010, 06:09 PM~17544295
> *fed ex is cheaper   i can wait an extra day  :biggrin: fed ex probably do like $150 shipped :dunno:
> *


I'll get a quote tomorrow


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by punkandy311_@May 19 2010, 08:37 PM~17546263
> *I am looking for a set of 14x7 with two bar swept, 6x139.7 bolt adapters shipped to 76710. How much? Thanks.
> *


$415/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

*Remember Envious Touch can fulfill all your engraving needs!*  :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 19 2010, 10:51 PM~17547894
> *Remember Envious Touch can fulfill all your engraving needs!    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 17 2010, 03:20 PM~17518069
> *Set of 4-Knock-off's with Chips attached $170 Local Pick-up or add $15 for shipping.[/i]
> 
> Chevy Packages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
HOW MUCH 13/7 ALL CROME AND THIS STYLE KNOCK OFF? THANKS*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 20 2010, 09:04 AM~17550510
> *HOW MUCH 13/7 ALL CROME AND THIS STYLE KNOCK OFF? THANKS
> *


$420/set with Chevy Knock-off Package #2, adapters, and tool


----------



## SHY BOY

What about with tires? And do u have them instock? Thanks


----------



## chapulincolorao

price On 13'' 
72's all chrome w/adapters and 2 prong 
will pick up...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 20 2010, 10:27 AM~17551238
> *What about with tires? And do u have them instock? Thanks
> *


$545 total out the door with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced... and yes I have them in stock right now


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@May 20 2010, 11:46 AM~17551816
> *price On  13''
> 72's    all chrome w/adapters  and 2 prong
> will pick up...
> *


Here at Envious Touch we give you options... we offer 72's in two different spoke configurations:

Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace (All Chrome Pictured, Available with Stainless) $700/set









and

Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace (All Chrome Pictured, Available with Stainless) $985/set










*Both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 20 2010, 01:24 AM~17547648
> *I'll get a quote tomorrow
> *


im just being a jew :biggrin: if it is cheaper lemme know tho-i will need them very shortly  
you have paypal correct??


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 20 2010, 11:53 AM~17551882
> *$545 total out the door with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced... and yes I have them in stock right now
> *


CAN I SWOOP THEM UP THIS SATURDAY? uffin:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 19 2010, 10:22 PM~17547635
> *Looking good let me get working on that for you
> *


sounds good bro


----------



## -JORGE-

What up I just ordered some wheels and on the paypal invoice it said 2-Bar Swept Knock-Off's (Smooth) but I asked for the 2-bar zenith style smooth. Sorry for the confusion, so wich ones you sending me. Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 20 2010, 05:29 PM~17555063
> *CAN I SWOOP THEM UP THIS SATURDAY? uffin:
> *


I'm not gonna be around this weekend... but any time next week or even next weekend will work  

Let me know,

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@May 20 2010, 11:55 PM~17559267
> *What up I just ordered some wheels and on the paypal invoice it said 2-Bar Swept Knock-Off's (Smooth) but I asked for the 2-bar zenith style smooth. Sorry for the confusion, so wich ones you sending me. Thanks
> *


No problem... when you said 2-bar I thought you meant swept... let me make sure I have the zeniths and I'll let you know. Can you PM me your phone #?


----------



## SHY BOY

Are u around today? I'm gonna be in Southgate wich should be close 2 u. I wanna try 2 get them asap... Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17562202
> *Are u around today? I'm gonna be in Southgate wich should be close 2 u. I wanna try 2 get them asap... Thanks
> *


PM me your phone # or give me a call  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

bump for Envious Touch, can't wait for my 100 spoke crosslace's... hope to see them soon...!


----------



## RAIDERFAN

how much for 1 set of 100 spoke 13 and 14 all chrome to 64126??


----------



## rzarock

Does 325 apply to 14X6 standard offset?


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 20 2010, 11:53 AM~17551882
> *$545 total out the door with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced... and yes I have them in stock right now
> *


anyword on da knock offs? from package #2


----------



## J.P.

How much for the chrome Caddy chips shipped to 63028, Festus, MO?


----------



## flakes23

How much to redo a set of 13'" tripple gold daytons and engrave them? Or do i have to take them apart and them ship them to you?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by RAIDERFAN_@May 25 2010, 10:25 AM~17598456
> *how much for 1 set of 100 spoke 13 and 14 all chrome to 64126??
> *


$110 shipped with 1-ko & 1-adapter


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 25 2010, 01:27 PM~17599955
> *Does 325 apply to 14X6 standard offset?
> *


13X5.5's and 14X6's are $10 extra each wheel :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 28 2010, 05:57 PM~17636119
> *anyword on da knock offs? from package #2
> *


Hopefully this week


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by J.P._@May 31 2010, 01:31 PM~17655035
> *How much for the chrome Caddy chips shipped to 63028, Festus, MO?
> *


$100/set shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 1 2010, 12:51 PM~17665213
> *How much to redo a set of 13'" tripple gold daytons and engrave them? Or do i have to take them apart and them ship them to you?
> *


We can do it all in house... price will depend on what parts you want engraved and how detailed... for example hubs fully engraved would be $300 and thats to strip your old Dayton Hubs, polish them, engrave, and replate them... 

Hit me up at the shop if your serious andwe can make it happen  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## 1downkat

How much for a set of 13x7's engraved, cold nipples, and knock off shipped to 95316


----------



## mdz85olds

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 12:50 PM~14769122
> *How much for set of these in 13x7s w/adapters, accessories ,and same knock offs as shown above shipped to 76541? Thanks.</span></span>*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 2 2010, 08:18 PM~17679829
> *How much for a set of 13x7's engraved, cold nipples, and knock off shipped to 95316
> *


What parts you want engraved?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Jun 2 2010, 08:40 PM~17680078
> *How much for set of these in  13x7s w/adapters, accessories ,and same knock offs as shown above shipped to 76541?  Thanks.
> *


$411/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

*Remember Envious Touch can fulfill all your engraving needs!*  :0


----------



## 1sikMC

WHEELS LOOKING GOOD NICKY


----------



## lealbros

did u get some dog ears i need some


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 2 2010, 08:01 PM~17680345
> *What parts  you want engraved?
> *


 The center that holds the spokes


----------



## 93 CADDY

how much for 5 of these with the caddy chip in gold ?


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 3 2010, 09:28 AM~17685186
> *The center that holds the spokes
> *


----------



## 1downkat

How much 13x7 cross laced with gold nipples shipped to 95316 with 2 bar knock off


----------



## lealbros

whats up any dog ears


----------



## KAKALAK

Im looking for 2- 13X5.5, 100 spoke chinas ... rims only, shipped to 34746 LMK Please


----------



## ekjunky80

Hey man, i tried to send you a message but it says your inbox is full. 
you get them standard 14x6s in yet ? im itchin
thanks


----------



## Boulevard Star

Hi,

I am looking for 14" all chrome wheels and tires for -80 Coupe Deville. Please suggest the rim width?
Do you have wide white walls with 1.25" white wall?
Dome knock offs.
Shipping to 90723 Cali.

[email protected]

-Tuomas


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 3 2010, 04:44 AM~17682790
> *WHEELS LOOKING GOOD NICKY
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lealbros+Jun 3 2010, 07:45 AM~17683658-->
> 
> 
> 
> did u get some dog ears i need some
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lealbros_@Jun 6 2010, 08:26 PM~17712253
> *whats up any dog ears
> *


Sold out... I gotta make some more


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 3 2010, 10:28 AM~17685186
> *The center that holds the spokes
> *


13X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace with Engraved Hubs, 24K U.S. Gold Nipples and Knock-Off's $920/set shipped to your door.  
Price includes: Knock-off's, Adapters, and Tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 93 CADDY_@Jun 3 2010, 08:20 PM~17690077
> *how much for 5 of these with the caddy chip in gold ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$350 shipped to your door :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 5 2010, 11:12 AM~17702856
> *How much 13x7 cross laced with gold nipples shipped to 95316 with 2 bar knock off
> *


100-Spoke Cross Lace or 72-Spoke Cross Lace?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17712685
> *Im looking for 2- 13X5.5, 100 spoke chinas ... rims only, shipped to 34746 LMK Please
> *


$235 shipped


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ekjunky80_@Jun 7 2010, 01:05 AM~17714220
> *Hey man, i tried to send you a message but it says your inbox is full.
> you get them standard 14x6s in yet ? im itchin
> thanks
> *


I sure do :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Boulevard Star_@Jun 7 2010, 03:19 AM~17714486
> *Hi,
> 
> I am looking for 14" all chrome wheels and tires for -80 Coupe Deville. Please suggest the rim width?
> Do you have wide white walls with 1.25" white wall?
> Dome knock offs.
> Shipping to 90723 Cali.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> -Tuomas
> *


14X7 all chrome 100-Spoke Straight Lace with 175/70R14's Mounted & Balanced $710 shipped to your door. 
Price includes: Knock-off's, Adapters, and Tool


----------



## binky79

price on 13x7's with adapters and 2 ear knock off's shipped to vancouver bc?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Jun 8 2010, 10:38 AM~17727414
> *price on 13x7's with adapters and 2 ear knock off's shipped to vancouver bc?
> *


zip please :biggrin:


----------



## binky79

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 8 2010, 10:59 AM~17727597
> *zip please  :biggrin:
> *


Postal code v2t3e9 we don't have zips here. Also to this zip in the us 98230


----------



## SHY BOY

ANYWORD ON THOSE ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFFS?


----------



## GRAVEDIGGER94

how much but juts for two knockoffs and 4 chips? :biggrin: shipped to 76016


----------



## SIDEKICK

hey homie can i get a price o n some 14x7 100 spoke with tires shipped to chicago ik 60652


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 8 2010, 09:27 AM~17727325
> *100-Spoke Cross Lace or 72-Spoke Cross Lace?
> *


 100 spoke with zenith style knockoffs, how much extra for gold knock off


----------



## 1downkat

ALso do you have a pic of those with gold nipples and gold knock off cross laced


----------



## mike661




----------



## BIGPIMPIN82

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 11:50 AM~14769131
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *



the gold ones? is that for 5 or 4 ?470?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 8 2010, 01:28 PM~17727333
> *$235 shipped
> *


 :0


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Jun 8 2010, 11:14 AM~17727722
> *Postal code v2t3e9 we don't have zips here. Also to this zip in the us 98230
> *


Let me get you a shiiping quote


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Jun 8 2010, 12:30 PM~17728394
> *ANYWORD ON THOSE ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFFS?
> *


Got some :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by GRAVEDIGGER94_@Jun 8 2010, 03:05 PM~17729815
> *how much but juts for two knockoffs and 4 chips? :biggrin: shipped to 76016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$150 to your door :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jun 8 2010, 10:37 PM~17734269
> *hey homie  can i get a price o n some 14x7 100  spoke  with tires shipped to chicago ik 60652
> *


$435/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 8 2010, 10:41 PM~17734308
> *100 spoke with zenith style knockoffs, how much extra for gold knock off
> *


100-Spoke Cross Lace with Stainless Spokes and 24K U.S. Gold Nipples $800/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool...

If you want gold knock-off's add $90/set


----------



## SlickDD75




----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 8 2010, 10:42 PM~17734318
> *ALso do you have a pic of those with gold nipples and gold knock off cross laced
> *


I sure do :biggrin: ... here's a set we did for My98Lincoln


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN82_@Jun 9 2010, 06:53 AM~17735766
> *the gold ones? is that for 5 or 4 ?470?
> *


Set = 4 Wheels


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

how much for a set of chrome -none drilled- hubs.
hubs only shipped to 85041. thanks


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 20 2010, 11:53 AM~17551882
> *$545 total out the door with 155/80R13's mounted and balanced... and yes I have them in stock right now
> *


how much shipped to 91356? or can i just pick them up? with chevy chips and zenith style knock offs


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jun 9 2010, 02:00 PM~17739387
> * how much for a set of chrome -none drilled- hubs.
> hubs only shipped to 85041. thanks
> *


I'm all out right now but normally $65/ea


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 9 2010, 10:58 AM~17737813
> *I sure do  :biggrin: ... here's a set we did for My98Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 JUST LIKE THESE


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Jun 21 2010, 09:58 AM~17844740
> *how much shipped to 91356? or can i just pick them up? with chevy chips and zenith style knock offs
> *


Tires went up sice I quoted you in May but picked up would be $610/set with tires Mounted & Balanced and Chevy Chips with all accy's... if you want them shipped add $90 for everything


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:14 AM~17845350
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME 13X7 JUST LIKE THESE
> *


Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace all chrome with Stainless Spokes, Gold Nipples and Gold Knock-Off's $825/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool  

P.S. Thats 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## SHY BOY

Hadn't picked them up from u cause u had ran out of da knock offs that I wanted,well was da latest I can stop by and pick them up?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Jun 21 2010, 12:10 PM~17845772
> *Hadn't picked them up from u cause u had ran out of da knock offs that I wanted,well was da latest I can stop by and pick them up?
> *


I'll be delivering your 13's with chevy chips and 155's today :0 :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

> _Originally posted by GRAVEDIGGER94+Jun 8 2010, 03:05 PM~17729815-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much but juts for two knockoffs and 4 chips? :biggrin: shipped to 76016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Touch_@Jun 9 2010, 10:43 AM~17737649
> *$150 to your door  :0  :biggrin:
> *



how much for the k.o's with out the caddy insert?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 23 2010, 04:53 PM~17868954
> *how much for the k.o's with out the caddy insert?
> *


$90/set shipped


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

i'll wait till i win the spokes then i will get these at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 23 2010, 04:59 PM~17869009
> *
> i'll wait till i win the spokes then i will get these at the same time  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

*eh bro...how much for a set of gold 14x6's to 94589 (vallejo,ca.) nipples and hub only?*


----------



## lowtown50

how much for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 purple hub and dish shipped to 95240


----------



## lowlowlow

How much for 1 13x7 center gold, no accessories to 80014


----------



## mrcadillac

best price for all chrome 13s or 14's with tires shipped to either 79761 or 78840,,whatever is cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

> _Originally posted by GRAVEDIGGER94_@Jun 8 2010, 03:05 PM~17729815
> *how much but juts for two knockoffs and 4 chips? :biggrin: shipped to 76016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


without the chip but gold? shipped to 76016


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 28 2010, 07:41 PM~17911434
> *eh bro...how much for a set of gold 14x6's to 94589 (vallejo,ca.) nipples and hub only?
> *


$690/set to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Jul 1 2010, 09:56 PM~17941695
> *how much for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 purple hub and dish shipped to 95240
> *


$695/set shipped with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jul 2 2010, 01:41 PM~17946792
> *How much for 1 13x7 center gold, no accessories to 80014
> *


$220 shipped... 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Jul 6 2010, 10:29 PM~17979632
> *best price for all chrome 13s or 14's with tires shipped to either 79761 or 78840,,whatever is cheaper :biggrin:
> *


13's with 155's mounted & balanced shipped to 79761 $635 :0 
*Price includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 6 2010, 10:43 PM~17979785
> *without the chip but gold? shipped to 76016
> *


$180 shipped... 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by GRAVEDIGGER94_@Jun 8 2010, 02:05 PM~17729815
> *how much but juts for two knockoffs and 4 chips? :biggrin: shipped to 76016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped to 93701 no chips


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Jul 6 2010, 11:34 PM~17980226
> *How much shipped to 93701 no chips
> *


$90/set shipped but out of stock in chrome... will have some more within 1-week


----------



## El Gato Negro

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 6 2010, 10:36 PM~17980241
> *$90/set shipped but out of stock in chrome... will have some more within 1-week
> *


Cool ill check back whith you thanks


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 6 2010, 11:30 PM~17980195
> *13's with 155's mounted & balanced shipped to 79761 $635  :0
> *Price includes knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> *


and how about the 14's? btw do you take mastercard debit?


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

how come you guys dont ansure the phone I am looking for a set of tires and rims and i am clouse by


----------



## Envious Touch

*A set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace that we did for a customer last week* :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc

READY TO BUY YOUR 72 STRAIGHTS WHEN YOU RUN THEM ON SPECIAL.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 03:21 PM~18037587
> *READY TO BUY YOUR 72 STRAIGHTS WHEN YOU RUN THEM ON SPECIAL.
> *


$985/set is a damn good price for a 100% U.S. Wheel with the same offset as Dayton :yes


----------



## 87cutty530

how much for dish and spokes gold and everything else chrome, for a big body, 13x7's all four..


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jul 13 2010, 07:33 PM~18039963
> *how much for dish and spokes gold and everything else chrome, for a big body, 13x7's all four..
> *


$860/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool... thats 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## 87cutty530

you have any pics of any you have made??


----------



## 8t4mc

Do yall make every wheel yall sell..??


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Jul 13 2010, 08:56 PM~18040925
> *you have any pics of any you have made??
> *


Not in that exact combo.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 13 2010, 02:43 PM~18037196
> *A set of Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace that we did for a customer last week  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THOSE CHIPS AVAILABLE FOR SALE TO THE PUBLIC? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18041124
> *Do yall make every wheel yall sell..??
> *


100-Spoke Straight Lace = No (From our Dock to your Door)
100-Spoke Cross Lace = Yes (assembled in the U.S.)
100-Spoke Double Cross = Yes (100% U.S. Wheel available with custom offsets)
72-Spoke Straight Lace = Yes (100% U.S. Wheel available with custom offsets)
72-Spoke Cross Lace = Yes (assembled in the U.S.)


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jul 14 2010, 12:00 PM~18044974
> *ARE THOSE CHIPS AVAILABLE FOR SALE TO THE PUBLIC? :biggrin:
> *


They are only available with purchase of our wheels or for those that purchased from us in the past... So thats a yes to you since you've bought from us before :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy

How much are just the Caddy chips, no ko's?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 14 2010, 01:43 PM~18045662
> *How much are just the Caddy chips, no ko's?
> *


$75/set shipped... good in stock


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 05:21 PM~18037587
> *READY TO BUY YOUR 72 STRAIGHTS WHEN YOU RUN THEM ON SPECIAL.
> *


x2 lol :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 14 2010, 02:36 PM~18045198
> *They are only available with purchase of our wheels or for those that purchased from us in the past... So thats a yes to you since you've bought from us before :biggrin:
> *


how much are they. I want some.


----------



## cali78

hey nicky whats up its me joe how much for a set of 13 inch powder black spokes and black powder coat black lip with and with out tires


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2010, 09:12 PM~18098189
> *how much are they. I want some.
> *


$65/set


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Jul 21 2010, 10:02 PM~18108199
> *hey nicky whats up its me joe how much for a set of 13 inch powder black spokes  and black powder coat black lip with and with out tires
> *


$660/set without tires or $850 with 155/80R13's mounted & balanced


----------



## cali78

alright thanks nicky im gonna let a the person know of the price hey one more thing how bout wheels and tires but not mounted and balance in case he ask 
thanks


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 22 2010, 01:17 AM~18109066
> *$65/set
> *


I will order some here soon.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Jul 22 2010, 07:18 AM~18110406
> *alright thanks nicky im gonna let a the person know of the price hey one more thing how bout wheels and tires but not mounted and balance in case he ask
> thanks
> *


$50 less


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 12:55 PM~18112986
> *I will order some here soon.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel

U got any pics of the gold and chrome combo chips? uffin:


----------



## SPANISHFLY

100 SPOKES

I NEED A PRICE.I`LL PICK THEM UP.
2 STANDARD 14x6
2 REVERSE 14x7
ALL BLACK RIM(OUTTER)
BLACK SPOKES
CHORME NIPPLES
CHORME HUB
CHORME CHEVY KNOCK-OFFS(PACKAGE 2)
WITH WW TIRES


----------



## vicdeisel

hey nikki, whats the deal on my wheel chips? i havent got them.if u havent sent them , let me change them


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Jul 23 2010, 08:54 PM~18126992
> *hey nikki, whats the deal on my wheel chips? i havent got them.if u havent sent them , let me change them
> *


The zipcode was wrong... another set was sent out


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 23 2010, 07:28 AM~18120802
> *U got any pics of the gold and chrome combo chips? uffin:
> *


I should have yours back from the plater this week :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jul 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18124987
> *100 SPOKES
> 
> I NEED A  PRICE.I`LL PICK THEM UP.
> 2 STANDARD 14x6
> 2 REVERSE    14x7
> ALL BLACK RIM(OUTTER)
> BLACK SPOKES
> CHORME NIPPLES
> CHORME HUB
> CHORME CHEVY KNOCK-OFFS(PACKAGE 2)
> WITH WW TIRES
> *


$750/set without tires or $1,020/set with 175/70R14's mounted & balanced... both prices include knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## 73olds98

set of 14x7's with colored spokes shipped to 47374
also a qoute on 13x7 with colored spokes shipped..


----------



## bigmike806

hey homie wats a set of 13X7 all chrome goin for?shippd to 79007


----------



## Elwood

was up bro stil waiting on the pics of the 72 cross lace pegan gold rims imtrying to get my order in


----------



## DJ Englewood

:uh:


----------



## TuxedoMouse71

New pic of my 100 spoke stainless crosslace with black hub and nipples. More pics to come when I clean the car up...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 73olds98_@Jul 31 2010, 11:24 PM~18197180
> *set of 14x7's with colored spokes shipped to 47374
> also a qoute on 13x7 with colored spokes shipped..
> *


13's or 14's are the same price... $540/set shipped with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigmike806_@Aug 1 2010, 11:12 AM~18199083
> *hey homie wats a set of 13X7 all chrome goin for?shippd to 79007
> *


$450/set shipped to your door with knock-off's, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 1 2010, 01:21 PM~18199772
> *was up bro stil waiting on the pics of the 72 cross lace pegan gold rims imtrying to get my order in
> *


I can't find the pic of the ones we did but it looks just like this...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 2 2010, 10:45 AM~18206645
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Aug 2 2010, 06:49 PM~18210907
> *New pic of my 100 spoke stainless crosslace with black hub and nipples.  More pics to come when I clean the car up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Monte looks SICK!!! :thumbsup: :wow: :0 

Envious Touch 100-Spoke Cross Lace FAMILY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*Stop by for some great deals!!!*[/i] :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## black240

Dam these are some nice wheels!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH




----------



## Silentdawg

will you be at pomona this month?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by black240+Oct 10 2010, 09:08 AM~18776323-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dam these are some nice wheels!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THEE LAST LAUGH_@Oct 14 2010, 10:12 PM~18815942
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 14 2010, 10:34 PM~18816134
> *will you be at pomona this month?
> *


Actually I wont be at Pomona this weekend...


----------



## Beanerking1

hey nicky whats the ticket on some all chrome 72's straight n cross laces no accesories just wheels shipped to az 86401 thanks homie


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Oct 14 2010, 10:59 PM~18816346
> *hey nicky whats the ticket on some all chrome 72's straight n cross laces no accesories just wheels shipped to az 86401 thanks homie
> *


72-Spoke Straight Lace $1055/set shipped
72-Spoke Cross Lace $585/set shipped


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 15 2010, 06:56 PM~18822804
> *72-Spoke Straight Lace $1055/set shipped
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace $585/set shipped
> 
> 
> *



ok let me see what i can do on some X lace


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Oct 15 2010, 11:35 PM~18825030
> *ok let me see what i can do on some X lace
> *


I'll take care of RO


----------



## Refined95

Hey bro, how much for all chrome 13x7's with black spokes, tires and all acc., shipped to 85140?

Thanks


----------



## redds68coupe

Need these shipped to 75189 14x7 give me price with and without tires




















[/quote]


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Oct 18 2010, 01:59 AM~18839469
> *Hey bro, how much for all chrome 13x7's with black spokes, tires and all acc., shipped to 85140?
> 
> Thanks
> *


$845/set shipped with 155/80R13's Mounted & Balanced... also includes: knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by redds68coupe_@Oct 18 2010, 08:54 AM~18840485
> *Need these shipped to 75189 14x7 give me price with and without tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$745/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
$1105/set shipped with 175/70R14 Hankook Tires Mounted & Balances, knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## FOLSOM

HOW MUCH IS SOME 13'S BLACK SPOKES no shipped?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 19 2010, 10:40 AM~18851009
> *HOW MUCH IS SOME 13'S BLACK SPOKES no shipped?
> *


$465/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## FOLSOM

thx homie 
ok and HOW MUCH IS SOME 13'S BLACK outer no shipped?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 20 2010, 07:05 PM~18865037
> *thx homie
> ok and HOW MUCH IS SOME 13'S BLACK outer no shipped?
> *


$545/set with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by TuxedoMouse71_@Aug 2 2010, 06:49 PM~18210907
> *New pic of my 100 spoke stainless crosslace with black hub and nipples.  More pics to come when I clean the car up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! I got a 72 and have just been waiting till my next check so I'll have enough to get some wires plus the envious chips. What size you running?


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty

>


[/quote]


you got any other pics of these??? :0


----------



## 84juicedbox

All chrome set shipped to 32807


----------



## FOLSOM

thx homie  check ur pm

this price list is always available???



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jun 30 2010, 06:18 PM~17930171
> *Here's individual prices but if you add it up I'm giving you a better deal in the quote  :biggrin:
> 
> POWDER COST:
> Spoke    120.00
> Nipple    120.00
> Hub          60.00
> Outer      200.00
> Knock Off 60.00
> 
> 24K GOLD COST:
> Spoke    150.00
> Nipple    120.00
> Hub        100.00
> Outer      368.00
> Knock Off 100.00
> *


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 22 2010, 07:44 PM~18884332
> *are you sure black outer  is more expensive than black spoke???
> http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/envioustouch/wirewheels.html
> :uh:
> *


Read a little more carefully the spoke prices are $120 per set and the outer price is $55 *each* wheel... I actually quoted you $200 ($50/ea) but if you want I can use the price on my site $220 ($55/ea) :biggrin:


----------



## FOLSOM

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2010, 09:03 PM~18885040
> *Read a little more carefully the spoke prices are $120 per set and the outer price is $55 each wheel... I actually quoted you $200 ($50/ea) but if you want I can use the price on my site $220 ($55/ea)  :biggrin:
> *



i edit before ur answer :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by FOLSOM_@Oct 22 2010, 09:08 PM~18885089
> *i edit before ur answer  :biggrin:
> *


See I always take care of my peeps here on LayItLow :yes:


----------



## FOLSOM

:biggrin: 
check ur PM


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 22 2010, 09:48 AM~18879828
> *Nice! I got a 72 and have just been waiting till my next check so I'll have enough to get some wires plus the envious chips. What size you running?
> *


Those are 14X7" 100-Spoke Cross Lace we built for him... and yes we have a database of every wheel we ever built for a customer. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Oct 22 2010, 11:03 AM~18880370
> *you got any other pics of these???   :0
> *


Not same set but same color combo...


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Oct 22 2010, 07:02 PM~18884061
> *All chrome set shipped to 32807
> *


$430/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

Diamond Cut anyone? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 84juicedbox

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 23 2010, 12:28 AM~18885288
> *$430/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool
> *


 :werd: Do I gotta go to you website to order and do you take pay pal.


----------



## kingkong1072

how much for 13x7 center gold shipped to 76164


----------



## juiced86

how much for a set of 13x7 all gold with white spokes shipped to 40218


----------



## El Gato Negro

just like this but engraved hubs and knock off shipped to 93701 all chrome 13x7's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Oct 23 2010, 09:08 AM~18887495
> *:werd: Do I gotta go to you website to order and do you take pay pal.
> *


I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal

*PayPal Account:* [email protected]

You can give us a call with your order or PM me with your order.

Thanks,

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Oct 23 2010, 02:47 PM~18889043
> *how much for 13x7 center gold shipped to 76164
> *


$900/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool... and that's 24K U.S. Gold


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by juiced86_@Oct 25 2010, 11:52 AM~18902930
> *how much for a set of 13x7 all gold with white spokes shipped to 40218
> *


$1243/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Oct 25 2010, 10:58 PM~18909454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just like this but engraved hubs and knock off shipped to 93701 all chrome 13x7's
> *


$1535/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tool


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2010, 09:30 PM~18885312
> *Diamond Cut anyone?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COT DAMN!!! Your gonna need a post with ALL your different styles so we can keep up!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 28 2010, 02:57 AM~18929060
> *COT DAMN!!! Your gonna need a post with ALL your different styles so we can keep up!
> *


You know it :biggrin: 

*Envious Touch Lineup*:
100-Spoke Straight Lace
72-Spoke Straight Lace
100-Spoke Cross Lace
72-Spoke Cross Lace
100-Spoke Double Cross Lace


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

13x7 chrome wit acc's to 42001?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 28 2010, 08:50 PM~18936290
> *13x7 chrome wit acc's to 42001?
> *


$440/set shipped with knock-offs, asapters, and tool


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18936186
> *You know it  :biggrin:
> 
> Envious Touch Lineup:
> 100-Spoke Straight Lace
> 72-Spoke Straight Lace
> 100-Spoke Cross Lace
> 72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 100-Spoke Double Cross Lace
> + "my latest creation"
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 28 2010, 09:01 PM~18936400
> *$440/set shipped with knock-offs, asapters, and tool
> *


wut is it extra to engrave on rimz? :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1

how much for 13x7 just the rims


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 29 2010, 12:12 PM~18940817
> *wut is it extra to engrave on rimz? :cheesy:
> *


What part?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 12:21 PM~18940877
> *how much for 13x7 just the rims
> *


$300/set


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2010, 11:30 PM~18885312
> *Diamond Cut anyone?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know Nicky i was thinking an posted somewhere how bad ass a twisted spoke would be on a Double Cross Lace 100 :wow:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr

How much for a set of all chrome 72spoke cross lace with all acc.? shipped to 93635 thanks.. do you have a pic of the 72 spoke cross lace.?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 29 2010, 02:21 PM~18941676
> *What part?
> *


the knoc off


----------



## C1BAD75

how much for 2 13x6 Reverse all chrome pm price with shippin thankz


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by inspirationsfoundr_@Oct 29 2010, 08:47 PM~18944239
> *How much for a set of all chrome 72spoke cross lace with all acc.? shipped to 93635 thanks.. do you have a pic of the 72 spoke cross lace.?
> *


$580/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, and tools  





And I got a few pic's here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=549052

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 30 2010, 12:18 PM~18947494
> *the knoc off
> *


$250 to $300 depending how detailed


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by C1BAD75_@Nov 1 2010, 03:05 PM~18960292
> *how much for 2 13x6 Reverse all chrome pm price with shippin thankz
> *


What zip code?


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

how much for two 100 spoke 14x6 reverse with no knock off or adapters just rim?
and price with just rim and tires?? no adapters or knockoffs. shipped to 98801

i wanna see the comparison with just rim/rim and tire


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Nov 2 2010, 05:29 AM~18965423
> *how much for two 100 spoke 14x6 reverse with no knock off or adapters just rim?
> and price with just rim and tires?? no adapters or knockoffs. shipped to 98801
> 
> i wanna see the comparison with just rim/rim and tire
> *


Just wheels $230/pair shipped
With tires $415 shipped


----------



## fleetwood88

how much for some 14x7 and 14x6 with tires to 33183


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

pm sent


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 22 2010, 09:30 PM~18885312
> *Diamond Cut anyone?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Damn fool you keep on coming up with clean ass shit everytime, i always thought diamond cuts were extinct :biggrin: how much for a hammer? i might pick one up from you next time my homie goes to pickup his powdercoated set


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Ttt can u post pics of chips u got for sale


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 4 2011, 11:21 PM~19792786
> *Ttt can u post pics of chips u got for sale
> *


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 8 2010, 03:31 PM~16226795
> *Get them while you can!!![/i] :wow:  :yes:
> *


do u still have some of these


----------



## olskl49

how much 4 two 14x6 and two 14x7 w tires gold hub and nipples
shipped 95076 price both straight and cross if available


----------



## Ru-Nutty

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Aug 14 2009, 10:50 AM~14769131
> *Powder Coating and Gold Plating Available...
> You can visit our wire wheel page to see pricing: wirewheels.envioustouch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $430/Set with Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Pictured: $470/Set with Accessories
> *


CAN I GET A PRICE PLUS SHIPPING TO 92126 FOR THE GOLD CENTER WITH CADILLAC LOGO (2)13X7 AND (2)13X5.5 WITH TIRES. THANKS.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 5 2011, 04:40 AM~19793592
> *do u still have some of these
> *


:no: Hit up JD :yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by olskl49_@Feb 5 2011, 01:34 PM~19795520
> *how much 4 two 14x6 and two 14x7 w tires gold hub and nipples
> shipped 95076 price both straight and cross if available
> *


14X7 100-Spoke Straight Lace Gold Hub & Nipple $1,000/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 175/70R14's mounted & balanced on wheels.

14X7 100-Spoke Double Cross Gold Hub & Nipple $1,650/set shipped with knock-offs, adapters, tool, and 175/70R14's mounted & balanced on wheels.

*Prices Good til "end of day" February 7, 2011 because my Gold Plater is raising prices on the 8th* :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Feb 6 2011, 08:31 PM~19804539
> *CAN I GET A PRICE PLUS SHIPPING TO 92126 FOR THE GOLD CENTER WITH CADILLAC LOGO (2)13X7 AND (2)13X5.5 WITH TIRES. THANKS.
> *


That pic is Gold Spokes and Nipples only... did you want them as pictured or center gold?


----------



## Ru-Nutty

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 6 2011, 11:06 PM~19805907
> *That pic is Gold Spokes and Nipples only... did you want them as pictured or center gold?
> *


YEA AS PICTURED...TWO 13X7 AND TWO 13X5.5 WITH TIRES. THANKS! IM TRYING TO GET THOSE ASAP!


----------



## KNDYLAC

how much for a set of 13" 72 spoke all chrome, w/ tires shipped to 22043?


----------



## 85regalrider

how much for 4 z style knock off gold shipped to 83651...hit me up nicky :biggrin:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

13x7 with tires, 2 bar with chips shipped


----------



## chapulincolorao

:drama:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Feb 7 2011, 10:02 AM~19808090
> *how much for a set of 13" 72 spoke all chrome, w/ tires shipped to 22043?
> *


Those are on the Second Floor :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=16


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider+Feb 7 2011, 12:26 PM~19808985-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 4 z style knock off gold shipped to 83651...hit me up nicky :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BBIGBALLING_@Feb 8 2011, 03:17 PM~19819869
> *13x7 with tires, 2 bar with chips shipped
> *


First Floor :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707


----------



## cwb4eva

how much 2 14x6 shippd to 34758 no knockoffs or spinners jus rims


----------



## Elco

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva_@Mar 22 2011, 06:52 PM~20155030
> *how much 2 14x6 shippd to 34758 no knockoffs or spinners jus rims
> *


X2 to 84120


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by cwb4eva+Mar 22 2011, 06:52 PM~20155030-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much 2 14x6 shippd to 34758 no knockoffs or spinners jus rims
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Elco_@Mar 22 2011, 09:18 PM~20156813
> *X2 to 84120
> *


First Floor  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

how much for 14's to 48205


----------



## valley_legendz

asking for a friend of mine how much for some 13'' deliver to 78589 all chrome with accesories


----------



## goinlow

how much for a set of 14 x7 all chrome, adapters, and 2 bar spinners shipped to 19464


----------



## sancuztoms

How much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 72 cross lace z style ko gold nipples hub and ko shipped 48458


----------



## figueroa8o3

i whant to put some 13"s on a 1994 cadillac de ville do i need standards or rev and 13x? how much to 29856 sc. thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by buzzy wuzzy+Mar 23 2011, 12:35 PM~20161184-->
> 
> 
> 
> how much for 14's to 48205
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 02:26 PM~20162011
> *asking for a friend of mine how much for some 13'' deliver to 78589 all chrome with accesories
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goinlow_@Mar 23 2011, 03:42 PM~20162607
> *how much for a set of 14 x7 all chrome, adapters, and 2 bar spinners shipped to 19464
> *


First Floor  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by sancuztoms_@Mar 23 2011, 03:53 PM~20162686
> *How much for 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 72 cross lace z style ko gold nipples hub and ko shipped 48458
> *


Those are on the Second Floor :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=16


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by figueroa8o3_@Mar 23 2011, 03:56 PM~20162708
> *i whant to put some 13"s on a 1994 cadillac de ville do i need standards or rev and 13x? how much to 29856 sc. thanks
> *


Like the one in your avitar? if so standards


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 23 2010, 12:21 AM~18885234
> *Not same set but same color combo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:drool: can you do them anodized instead, and how much for 2 13/7s and 2 13/5.5s shipped to 48209


----------

